# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Feelings Cafe II

## Endurer

We had a great time in the predecessor of this topic which is available Here for everyone if they want to read a few lines from the past. 
[hr:5a100cf8e2]
The format is however modified in this second version of our cafe.

Sometimes the toughest thing about feelings can be sharing them with others. Just because it's hard to talk about feelings doesn't mean it isn't worth it. We have had received tremendous amount of support from our fellow friends who were there, giving us a shoulder to cry on.

Sharing your feelings helps you when your feelings are good and when they aren't so good. Sharing also helps you to get closer to people you care about and who care about you. When people talk about feelings, they sometimes use the word "emotions" 

I hereby invite you to this hodgepodge of emotional discussions. Describe how are you feeling today at desi twist, feelings about any post / topic / member, feelings about current political situation, feelings you've felt out of the blue aka mood swings et al. Learn more and get help, provide suggestions or ask for them. At feelings cafe, there is someone always around to help you get out of emotional distress.

*Request:* Don't make it a visitors book. People from all around the world are going to read your posts therefore don't post unreasonable replies.

*Abstain* from posting two liners as such as: _I am feeling ok, I am feeling good, I am feeling nothing_ e.t.c.

----------


## Hina87

woohoo I get to be the first one  :Big Grin: 

I feel tired and sleepy. I have talked to so many ppl today.... very long convos on the internet... kind of worn me out. 

okay that's more than a 2 liner  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Kaafi dinon baad aaj kuch satisfied hoon. Apne Allah ka jitna bhi shukar adaa karoon kam hai. Beshaq aap hamari saans se bhi ziyada qareeb aur har pukaar sunney walley mehirbaan hein Allah miyan!  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

feeling not soo good pplz

I m just Infatuated in just a dream !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am feeling like lonely i dont know whats happening to me

Currently like that:

i donno since wen some hopes r still left
but y do i still remember u??
i donno since weeennnnn
de more ur far 4m me de more im closer 2 u
but now im used 2 livin such a life
i hav no regrets wid my life
now im livin in dis blue sky
ur lov is so strong keeps on increasin
n ur mild voices keep on disturbin me
thoughts r sooo deep dat my heart sinks 
n in my eyes dis sorrows dissapear
but now im used 2 livin such a life
all de thoughts r there
all de thingz r there
forget all of em
erase all of em


Missinga lots of frndz and Couzin in New York

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Ok Here I am.. 

Feeling fine right now  Many of my beloveds are back in mood and so does of mine Plus i have got my confidence back...Though feeling pains in my body right now  But that does not effect me at all now  What i am feeling right now? Ummm...Thanking Allah for making everything a bit fine in my beloved's life... *

----------


## Endurer

I am getting positive vibes from within myself & these are the signs of my most awaited come back at life. It's just about time for me to get my act together & consume the energies that I have stored for so long.

Mine & yours bewilderment ends tonight.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling sad right now...

Kisi ki yaad aur koi purane friendz yaad aa rahe hain  :Frown: 
Jab se 10 class farigh ki hai unse baat hi nahi howi ...
3 or 4 years ho gae hain...  :Frown: 

Hope they're fine...

----------


## Endurer

Why don't you give them a surprise visit?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Coz woh is city mein nahi rehte...kisi aur jaagah chalein gae hain

----------


## Endurer

Don't you have the telephone numbers or anything that could help you get in touch with them? You should be able to trace them, It's a small world afterall  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya nr hai par usspe koi jawab nai deta..I mean i think woh number badal lia hai :s 

anyways...main dhooond lo ghi

----------


## Endurer

Best of luck :up;

----------


## spotlesssoul

I am simply blank at the moment.. Har cheez se dil uchaat sa ho raha hay  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aur aisa kyun ho raha hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Feeeling not sooo Gud

Duty ka time hogya or neend bauhaat arahe hey

i m missing My Family

ohhhh dear where am i

And yeah My Sis gave me a Wonderfull gift today thnz a lot Fatima baji

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Aur aisa kyun ho raha hai?


Pata nahin Bhaya  :Smile: 

I am much better know..Though constant pains are now irriatating me :@ Magar chalta hay sab chalta hay  :Smile:  

I really appologize Aapi,Bhaya,and Hina sis for my cold behaviour..Especially Aapi as i made her low..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Uff i m not feelin well...

sar mein bohat tez dard hai ....

leiken yeh nahi pata kio :s

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Aug 28, 2006 6:10 am
> 
> Aur aisa kyun ho raha hai? 
> 
> 
> Pata nahin Bhaya 
> 
> I am much better know..Though constant pains are now irriatating me :@ Magar chalta hay sab chalta hay  
> 
> I really appologize Aapi,Bhaya,and Hina sis for my cold behaviour..Especially Aapi as i made her low..


It's okay sweety  :Smile: 
We were just worried about u.. Hope u r feeling better now  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

*I dont really know sis 

I am getting irritated of my ownself..of my doings...of my behaviours..I have been neglecting this thing from many days just cuz my beloveds were not fine and i did want me to go out of the path..do i kept on composing myself...Magar aakhir kaar himat javaab day he gayee...*

----------


## waffa

kabi kabi na jane kiun dukhoOn ki kali raat main jub ik choti  se khushi milti hai tu  uss kiran ki tara milti hai  jo saari tareeki ko kha jati hai ...... aur phir ter tuk   moOd  acha rehta hai aur uss aik kiran ki roshni say ankhoOn main  muskuraht ka noOR  rehta hai ......... :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

* MashAllah  Allah Aapko hamesha khush rakhay Bhai :giveflower;

I have composed myself yet again  Thankoo Allah Jee for helping me out yet again *

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam feeling good  :Big Grin: 

Aaj yahan pe itne dino ke baad itni teeeeez barish ho rahi hai  :Big Grin: 

Dil kar raha hai barish mein hi khari raho  :Big Grin:  

par its cooooold..lagta hai abhi se winter shoro hogaya :s

----------


## waffa

feeling good lakin dinner main dantain mom say kuch ziada he ho gaye iss lie thora sa  kiska hota hai moOD

----------


## Endurer

hmm hmm & hmm

pata nahi ajj kyun kuch kerne ka mood nahi ho raha :s

----------


## Endurer

Perhaps this is the right moment to write a few things about the post breakup experiences. So, lets start with desolateness. 

I am still struggling to find a reason that could persuade me to live in this so called beautiful world. Much to my surprise, I have (as always) failed again. I am a diabolically screwed up, fucked up and confused person who is lost in the realm of that relationship I so lovingly cultivated and (much to my surprise) that someone special left behind is still thriving, punching me on the face, giving me a good fuck every single night. Unfortunately, I wont be able to get rid of myself by just purging my own emotions or by axing the neck off my very own shoulders. A better question now would be, what must I do to make all of you happy? Why do you always have to ask for something I can't really give up on? Your excuse: 'We want to see you happy'. God dammit people!! You want me to laugh at my own demise? I say, what for? Can you do the same too? Can you really laugh and stay cool when your mother of father or sister or brother or wife or husband is De-Ee-Ae-De DEAD or as good as dead to you?

----------


## ArmaaN

nasha hai aaj dekh le aake paas dekh le
mazaa hai aaj dekh le aake paas dekh le
khoye rahe duube rahe apne hi dhun mein
baby o baby kiss me baby why dont u touch me baby :dj;

Woah! Iam so hyper at this moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ajj khair se Pakistan acha perform ker hi raha tha to ab barish shuru ho gaye.. sarey match ka maza kharab hogeya :x

----------


## Fairy

Allhumdulillah. I am happy and satisfied with all Allah has blessed me with  :Smile: 

Can't thank you enough my Lord  :Smile:  It's a day to cherish :giveflower;

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah  :Smile:  Umm I am quite fine and happy today  :Smile:  Though i am missing my class n school life badly  :Frown:  I can never forget those golden moments  :Smile:

----------


## xaliax

_I am feeling quite good today although i am really really bored at work_ :zzz;

----------


## Endurer

Hira school ko to mein bhi bohat miss kerta hoon  :Smile: 

xaliax your bored at work? :s thats something I've never heard in my life duh.

----------


## Omar

Hmmm feeling very very bery very i dont know hat

yaroo ajj muh per zulm horaha heykya kabhee 1* and half years ke age mein bhe engagement hote hey :Frown: 

Hena zulm ;(

well feeling suprized :O

----------


## Endurer

apki pasand se nahi ho rahe kia?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Bus meri pasand kya 
50 -50 hey

----------


## Endurer

arranged + love? app khush to hien na?  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

ya ya both 

mein Khush too hoon but it is too early

----------


## Endurer

Age doesn't matter in today's world bro.

----------


## Omar

Thnx 4 supporting Brother 

May God bless U and me toooo

----------


## Endurer

Ameen.. keep smiling bro  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Congratulations Omer :giveflower;

Allah aapko khush rakhey hamesha Aameen  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Ammen

Thnx a loy just remeber me in ur Prayers

----------


## Fairy

Insha-Allah zaroor  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

You're right Omer...it is too early. You're too young.. I think you should be able to taste life a little more before diving into such a lifelong commitment. But, hey, it's okay..ur only getting engaged right now  :Smile:  I want to wish you all the best of luck. Bless you  :Smile: 

I feel sooooo giddy right now  :Big Grin: 

I slept for 2 hours :P which I normally don't do in the afternoon  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

dopeher mein so ker mere to sir mein dard hota hai :s per quite interestingly mein sota hi tab hoon  :Big Grin: 

I mean jab raat mein so liya ho aur din mein sona pare :s

----------


## Omar

YjnxHina

wesay i think k Life iss too short and the world is too big 
am man can never taste the whole even spending thw whole life

As well said by Adi bhai k now a days age doesnt matter So i am up there


or wesay bhe mein konsa abhee Rishtaye azdawag mein munsiliq honey garaha hoon  ^o)

----------


## Endurer

IMHO 23+ is where you really start to mature financially or otherwise because 99% of the people have seen half of the pre-marital ups and downs of his/her career by then.

----------


## Hina87

> *Yjnx*Hina
> 
> wesay i think k Life iss too short and the world is too big 
> am man can never taste the whole even spending thw whole life
> 
> As well said by Adi bhai k now a days age doesnt matter So i am up there
> 
> 
> or wesay bhe mein konsa abhee Rishtaye azdawag mein munsiliq honey garaha hoon  ^o)


Was that a thanx?  :Big Grin: 
You're welcome  :Smile: 

And yes of course, when is Adi Bhai ever wrong?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> dopeher mein so ker mere to sir mein dard hota hai :s per quite interestingly mein sota hi tab hoon 
> 
> I mean jab raat mein so liya ho aur din mein sona pare :s


Nahin Bhayya mein bhi nahin soti laiken is hafta school shuru howa hai na phir se...isleya tabiat zara down hori thi tho so gahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

achi baat hai sisso  :Smile: 

abhi yahan barish ho rahe hai - mein so ker utha hoon - chai mere samne hai - thore dair mein nikal raha hoon bahir - akki yahen per hai.

----------


## ArmaaN

im feeling good..

AAJ bohat khushi ka din ta  :Big Grin:  
meri sis ko driving licence mil gaya  :Big Grin:  

aur meree mum dad pak se wapis age  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok

Im just preparing to Fly Subha flight hey
letssee wat haappen

Subha seey Pura Sheher ghoom raha hoon

Sir Chakraaraha hey 

Abhee just Boring

----------


## Endurer

God and money take the blame... suicidial vdo games.. if all that lives is born to die.. love remains I wonder why...

on black and white tvs, red is all I see..

----------


## Hina87

Have a safe flight Omer  :Smile: 

I feel okay...

I got my dad to buy me a Flash drive  :Big Grin: 

1GB for 15 bucks!!! Dat is such an awesome deal considering my dad bought a 256MB for 30!

I needed it for my comp science class  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aww I am so glad that you got one  :Smile:  15 bucks is still a little too expensive, considering that it costs us $10 to buy one with the same storage size (1 gig) here.

Keep it an a cool place because magnetic storage is always sensitive.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

wow $10?!

Bhayya..my professor told me that flash drives don't have magnets in them..he says that they r electronic... now i'm just confused :duno;

----------


## Endurer

There are basically two types of flash mem: NOR and NAND. Both of them are non-volatile with a bit of both; magnet & circuit systems.  :Smile: 

It's not as magnetic as one of it's predecessors, but you can't deny the controversial fact that it indeed is a magnetic storage device with the exception of it keeping the data while swtiched off (0 power) and it's predecessors being unable to.. hence giving it the edge & the title of _non-volatile_.

----------


## Hina87

thx for the info  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

HAlo..I am feeling fine.Just a bit of fever.Adeel Bhai sure is all-knowing.

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back bro :giveflower;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Pata nahin..  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Kiya pata nahien?  :Smile: 

Trip cancelled :td: Nevertheless, I have plenty of phosphorescence here to live with.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Big Grin: 

today its my happiest moment of life
I think so  ^o)

It was just but still awesome time for me may God saw me more like that  :Wink:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Apni feelings se bay khabar thee uss waqt Bhaya  :Smile: 

I am turning to a contented person now  :Smile:  Allah par bharoosa honay lag gaya  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Almighty Allah  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Feeling great today    :ye;

----------


## spotlesssoul

* Hummm 

Ok for now i dunno what to say..I mean i am having LOADS and loads of things in my mind..Heaps of thoughts..Bundles of works around me so simply thinking to be ignorant of every feeling cuz this the only solution for me :$

Physically :thinking; Having a lil bit temperature..pains in many of my body parts..Oh Lord,..Pain is becoming necessity of my life now :yo; I really am loving this essence of pain now 

My mood is quite better..Rather i have now got to know how to compose Hira..so quite relaxed and turning into a Contented Soul  Thankyou My God *

----------


## Omar

Hmmmm

Feeling gr8, I am spending my Holidays lolzz in Full of Joy.Meeting new ppl a new experince makes feel better.
Gud too see a large Number of replies on Adi bhai's topic Apney Kise ko propse kiay  :Stick Out Tongue:  Well said By Kainaat.
^@ manni Bai : lolz  :Wink: 

mmmm feeling angry wats going on here at Feelings Cafe it was restarted not to make iit a visitors book.  :Frown:  but wats happening up there and last pages^

Excitingly waiting to read the next interview...  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Iam feeling good  :Big Grin:  in very shararti mood...

bus mein eik larki ko chera...to tamacha maara sidha mere muu pe :s aaj kal ki larkiaan kitni bighar gayi haein  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Gud too see a large Number of replies on Adi bhai's topic Apney Kise ko propse kiay  Well said By Kainaat.
> ^@ manni Bai : lolz


yeh main kahan say beech main aagaya bro.  :2?;

----------


## Endurer

Shoaib apko thapar mara larki ney?  :Embarrassment:  omg  :Big Grin:  howa kia tha?  :Big Grin:  or ab kesa feel ker rahe hein?  :Big Grin:  sowwie I just can't control it.  :Big Grin: 

Kaafi dair se khud ko badalne ki koshish ke raha hoon (mustaqil) per abhi tak kuch samjh nahi a raha k kia karon. Help me Allah ji  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Are yaar real wala thappar nahin...FLIRTY sa thappar tha ahahahhaa  :Big Grin:  dard ward nahin howa...maza aya tha :P LOL

----------


## manni9

Kittne shirrin thee tere haath raFeeq,
Thapar kha ke bhi bemaza na huwe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

:rolling; 

hahahahah manni lagta haai aapne bhi bohat thappar khaye howe hain... :P

----------


## manni9

haee hamari essi kismaat kahan  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

to phir kiyaa aapne jhoote khaein haein?  :Big Grin:  

aajkal wohi IN hai :P 

thappar khane ka zamana nahin raha ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

sab kuch bata doon??
abhi tou pehli mulakaat hea aap say kya sub aaj hi ask kerlain ge  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Time aane per patta chall jae ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

lolzzz manni bro hum aise thapar ko taraste hi reh gae jis mein sheeren ho kuch bhi  :Big Grin:  ajj tak to bas danda hi para hai  :Frown:

----------


## ArmaaN

yaar nahiin sab kuch na hi bataao to acha haei  :Big Grin:  

suspense baqi nahin raeh ghi :P 

hhume sab kuch pata chal hi jaey gha dheere dheere :whistle;

----------


## Omar

manni bhai bataoo hum bhurey hojaiyen gey phir bataney ka faida  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

> lolzzz manni bro hum aise thapar ko taraste hi reh gae jis mein sheeren ho kuch bhi  ajj tak to bas danda hi para hai


lolz koi shereen naam ki larki ager maare tou bhi challe ga  :Stick Out Tongue: 
@shoaib jee tou intezaar fermaiye  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

ab to adaat si hai..mujhko intezaar karne mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

sheeren naam ki larki to mar k b na mille  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

haan yeh tou problem hea  :Frown:  ab hamara kya ho ga

----------


## Omar

wohee jo manzoorey Khuda hoga

----------


## manni9

waah waah shairi ho rahi hea ab tou  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

lol waah waah :applaud;

----------


## Atlantic

well...what can i share...i have a fear...fear of sharing...honestly....it's not a joke...but it's i think this is what it really is...fear of sharing...there is so much in my heart...this is probably the third time i am saying that in any of my posts....and...there is so much on my mind..i always want to say it...but....something stops me...stops me from saying it...sharing it...why...what do i fear...well..i fear...sometiems i fear .....and sometimes i dont fear....anything at all...like..right now i dont fear anything by telling this on this forum...but...other times..i feel uncomfortable talking about what i have to say....i want to be able to say it all..without ny fear...perhaps fear is not the right word to describe my situation...but this is how i feel right now.......i mean..just look at this post..i started with the intention of exprssing my feeling..but i just expressed something else which is stopping me from sharing my feeling....

----------


## Atlantic

You know...one day..i want to talk about my life..just my life and nothing else..and i want all of you to ask me whole bunch of questions..and i want to answer them all..and get it over with! one day!

----------


## Endurer

hmm hmm & hmm

Hope that 'one day' is today.

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Umm...Feeling bad  Mama ne coll nahi jane diya   Mujhe college na jane ka qat'an koi afsoos nahin  :rnop:  :$ Par jo raat ko bethh ke sara kaam kiya tha notes tayyar kiye thay  :'(  Aiveen fazool ki mehnat :frown;*

----------


## Atlantic

dont worry spotlesssoul, perhaps you'll have a test on these notes..in a few days..hee heee

----------


## manni9

feeling great (thnx to Allah)  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Am feeling Weak.

otherwise a bit sad.Nothing to worry abt i am sure

----------


## Atlantic

i'm feeling cold...and kinda hungry too...

----------


## manni9

My up comming xames are killing me...
but i am fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

i m Feeling gud

Exploring new Ways 
Finding source
Building nations
Making life better

ahhhhh That all

@ manni bhai Thora parha karein kisse or k liye bhe chor dein

----------


## manni9

haan yaar mere bus main ho tou appni pardhai bhi doosron ke liye chor doon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Quite Gud

@ manni bhai Yeh Bus Chalney k timmings kya hein ^o)

----------


## manni9

yeh Bus raat ko soone ke baad aur subah uthne ke darmian challti hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

hahahah lolz 

Wesay no more post here it will be spam u dont know Hina87?

 :Stick Out Tongue:  too app us waqt kahan hotey hein

----------


## manni9

> hahahah lolz 
> 
> Wesay no more post here it will be spam u dont know Hina87?
> 
>  too app us waqt kahan hotey hein


ok last reply Hina sis advance main sorry  :Stick Out Tongue: 
MAin uss waqt Khwaboon ki dunya main swimming ker raha hoota hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I am feeling just about as good as I should be, at this very point of time. Oh & let me tell you that someone around me is being mawkish lately & these efforts are being made so that they may climb at my back & enjoy a free ride. Na, I've reconsidered my course of action for them & this time (doomed, you so will be) I'm going to throw them as far away as I can.

----------


## Hina87

ye kya hina hina hota rehta hai Omer???  :Big Grin: 

I'm just doing my job as should other moderators.

Anyways, I feel very full. Hopefully my stomach won't disturb me for at least an hour. I'm so tired of my metabolism  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Eat as much as you can and say no to any mediocrity these people have to offer.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

i'm feeling sad...

----------


## Endurer

Cheer up! it's a brand new day.

----------


## Hina87

> Eat as much as you can and say no to any mediocrity these people have to offer.


lolz  :Big Grin: 

I do eat as much as I can  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Sep 07, 2006 5:59 pm
> 
> Eat as much as you can and say no to any mediocrity these people have to offer. 
> 
> 
> lolz 
> 
> I do eat as much as I can


Here's something you should try:

----------


## spotlesssoul

* After potraying my feelings in the form of poetry ( in physics period  ) I am feeling relaxed..Hallanke nihayat he fazzol tuk bandee kee hay iss baar :$ Magar still pehli dafa apni kissi kaam ki nazm na likhnay ke bavajood bhi sakoon main hon 

Just thinking about the night mares which are coming from last few days continouslyy  Especially the one which disturbed me last whole night *

----------


## Kainaat

awww Allah kare ab tumhe nightmares nai ayein, ameen  :Smile:  :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

Jee Aameen!  :Smile: 

Aur betta aaj ki raat tou ibaadat mein guzrey gi na? Insha-Allah phir nahin kuch tung karega tumhein sweetheart :hug;

Allah ki amaan mein raho doll  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

> Cheer up! it's a brand new day.


...yeah..NOW it is a brand new day...and..i'm feeling great!    :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

Iam feeling very happy ..I bought a new car today  :Big Grin:  And I can't wait to try it out  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> awww Allah kare ab tumhe nightmares nai ayein, ameen  :hug1:


Aweee  :Smile:  JazakAllah na sis :hug1:

Kya kahoon aapko?  :Smile:  Thankyou so very much for all your concern  :givefl;

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Jee Aameen! 
> 
> Aur betta aaj ki raat tou ibaadat mein guzrey gi na? Insha-Allah phir nahin kuch tung karega tumhein sweetheart :hug;
> 
> Allah ki amaan mein raho doll


Abb tow aapko sab pata chal gaya na  :Smile:  Aweee  :Smile: 

I cant thank you enough for always your support Aapi Janee :hug1:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Cheer up! it's a brand new day.


I disagree  :Smile:  Koi din naya nahi hota  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Woh kese? :thinking;

Aur kya patta chal gaya mujhe Hira ji?  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Feeling fine,dil say 1 boojh halka ho gaya  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Kaisa bhooj?  :Big Grin:  haan kardi kisi ne kya? :P

----------


## Endurer

Atlantic: Glad to know that.  :Smile:  

Hira: Beta soyi kis waqt thi app jo ye nightmares aagaye :x thore din mein class lagey gi apke.. tayar rehna :P 

Aur jis per disagree kia hai us per daleel b de do.  :Smile: 

Armaan: Woah man.. congratulations  :Big Grin: 
[hr:ec892895a8]
It feels great when you finally feel connected, inside of yourself. My day was fabtastic & night still is unperturbed.

----------


## Atlantic

oh guys..come on...it's not that difficult..please get my nick right...it's ATLANTIC...ends with C...not S...please!

----------


## Endurer

oops my bad.. sorry about that.

----------


## Atlantic

no worries  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Fri Sep 08, 2006 7:36 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Sep 07, 2006 5:59 pm
> 
> ...


That isn't pizza Adi UNCLE :P

It's blueberries and gulab jaman wid white stuff around it  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling good for the day..HAd to help a client yesterday..Got himself attacked.Still look at his idiotness..He doesnt want to keep any Antivirus software..

----------


## Omar

feeling Gud And Hungry 

tired frm a drive of 5 hrs.Headche and lot more  :Frown: 

@ Adi bhai Pls Send me this Dish its looks amazing

@ Hina App ko nahin khan tu kiss or ko poochlo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Hina: Ghulab jaman? that does it for me. seriously!  :Big Grin:  Try this page  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

Iam happy today  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Aaj kaam pe woh bhi thi aur jagah bhi eik  :Big Grin:  

8 hrs together ..feel's great :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tumne kaam kahan kia hai...baatein hi karte rahe ho  :whistle;

----------


## ArmaaN

tum se zyaada kaam kiya haei meine 8-) 

tum to eweee iiiii ..... :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dekhloon ghi tumko  :blee;

----------


## ArmaaN

aree mein bi to yehi chahta hu ke humko eik daffa dekho :P  

saanu ik wari takk we sajna sanu ik wari takk wakk we :P 

saade uthe wi akh rakh weee :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eeey yeh topic songs sunane ke lie nai hai...FEEELINGS CAFE hai!!

----------


## Roshni

so far i m done preplanning, so i m kinda laid back and relaxed.

----------


## Hina87

> Hina: Ghulab jaman? that does it for me. seriously!  Try this page


lolz  :Big Grin: 

where did u find that site? It's absolutely disgusting  :P were those chole on that pizza?!!!! yuckyyyy!!!

ne ways  :Big Grin: 

I feel great! College is going well and as long as I have that going for me, I will be happy  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling tired..after treating guests today...all day spend bz cleaning the home and attending them....was fun i guess...just want to go to sleep and see a lot of dreams... as always  :Wink:

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling much better thanks to my increased protein comsumption.Have been busy .College starts on 18th Septemebt.Going to miss my Family here.HAd a wonderful time.

----------


## Endurer

I am... umm forget it

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam also umm forget it :P lolz :bg:

----------


## Hina87

what's wrong wid everyone?

I feel okay. I went to that theatre play today. It was kind of boring  :dyawn:

----------


## Atlantic

feel like being lost in old times/memories

----------


## Hina87

I feel kind of better after praying and crying.

I hope to get over this feeling before I go to bed so I can sleep peacefully.

----------


## mytonse

Feeling much relaxed today.Thought the countdown gives me goosebumps.I just hope ill cope well at the college.

----------


## spotlesssoul

I am loosing myself..

Ander toofan barpa hay..Have been trying to let those silent tears come out since yesterday :Smile: 

But still failed to do so :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin happy  :Big Grin:  

when i came home frm college then i felt so tired... but now i am feelin fresssshhh

----------


## Endurer

This goes for someone very special: I don't give a shyt about what you are preaching here & there to everyone. Believe me, I will take your mask off if you continue with this vainglory of yours.

Akki the dude is getting sweeter day by day. Muah for you. You petrel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling happy and relaxed

----------


## spotlesssoul

Jee acha :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Jee acha


and this was intended for?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling goodd...

tera nishaan har shay mein mila hain
har pal tera zamzam se dhula hain
zaahiriin fazale rabbi tu rehmat hai zindagi
zaahiriin fazale rabbi
zaahiriin fazale rabbi tu rehmat hai zindagi
zaahiriin fazale rabbi  :guitar;

----------


## Omar

Feeling Kewl at the moment

Having a scoop of ice Cream anyone ?  :Big Grin: 

Feeling Alone Bored and Tired Also Forecast

----------


## Atlantic

well, feeling kinda stressed and worried.....and pressureized

----------


## Endurer

I am not sure if people really understand the meaning of 'courtesy'. Ugh I really am in no mood to run into a debate that brings nothing but more BS into my life. Enough! yeah you read it right.. ENOUGH!

korn: tell me why am I to blame? aren't we supposed to be the same? thats why I will never tame.. this thing is burning in me.

----------


## Atlantic

now i am relaxed...  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

Don't you like avatars? just curious..

----------


## Atlantic

lol...to be bluntly honest Endurer..i don't kow how to get one...lol..i'm so not a computer person....  :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

and now i really don't want one...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling gr8

itna acha mausam hai yahan aaj kal  :Big Grin: 

beaaautiful weather ! 

and after 1 week ramadan shoro hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaminah

umm.. i m quite worried right now.. n so trying to relax .. likin kuch baan naii raha :S 
otherwise its all cool cool... hai bohat sardii lag rahi hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

very very happy...  :Wink:  and feeling relaxed

----------


## Omar

Feeling not Gud

Investigating.

Investigating..

Investigating...

Hmm Finally sum thing Wrong happening

Feeling unexpressable  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

Feeling Angrey.Aaj prof say munh maari hogai.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Very Gu Shaabsh Yeh to kerna Chahye tha werna paper kessay haal Hota

----------


## manni9

nahi yaar doost per ilzaam laga raha tha ke woh cheating ker raha hea.bus hamain ghussa aagaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

kab se aankhain meri, raah main tere bichin
bhoolay se hi kahin, tu mil jaye kahin . . .

----------


## Hina87

I just want to die. I hate being sick. 

cheenke aur naak beh rahi hai musal sal. gale mein dard hai. body bohat kamzoor howi wi hai. khana peene mein dar lagta hai ke kahin naak sa kuch tapak na jahey  :Big Grin: 

I even made myself go to school today, and I will be going tomorrow as well. School is the only thing I have and there is no way that I will let my grades slip just because I missed something important.

----------


## Endurer

> lol...to be bluntly honest Endurer..i don't kow how to get one...lol..i'm so not a computer person....


Given that you've changed your mind.. go here pick an avatar from your pc (100x100 pixels) and upload it. Copy the exact path from imageshack (i.e.http://bla32.imageshack.us/yadayada.jpg). Now go to your profile settings here & scroll down till you reach this option:


You can alternatively select an avatar from the gallery.

that sums it up :up;

----------


## Endurer

> I just want to die. I hate being sick. 
> 
> cheenke aur naak beh rahi hai musal sal. gale mein dard hai. body bohat kamzoor howi wi hai. khana peene mein dar lagta hai ke kahin naak sa kuch tapak na jahey 
> 
> I even made myself go to school today, and I will be going tomorrow as well. School is the only thing I have and *there is no way that I will let my grades slip* just because I missed something important.


Look who is talking :whistle; 




> Bhaiya your health is more important


Need I say more? :x 

Get well soon sis :giveflower;

----------


## waffa

kon bemaar hai  hina mano  get well soOn  dear..... :Smile: 

abi koi b on nahe hai  acha feel nahe ho raha

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Originally Posted by spotlesssoul @ Wed Sep 13, 2006 7:01 am
> 
> Jee acha
> 
> 
> and this was intended for?


Pata nahin.Kuch nahin.

----------


## Endurer

:dj;

woh pakte pat jhar k pairon se utare they.. pairon ki shakon se utare they.. phir utne mosam guzre :dj;

----------


## Omar

hmm Not Feling Well Kept in Influenza 

bauhaat Tired hoon Sanjh nahin araha kya hora hey

Feeling going Down

Koi INFluenza ka Surgeon hey yahaan  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Adi Bhai and Aleem Bhai :giveflower;

Get well soon Omer  :Smile: 

I feel better than yesterday. The nonstop running of the drain (my nose) has become a leak. My throat is also better. I think it's turning into a cough though :x
The rest of me is still trying to cope with all of the pills i've been taking.

----------


## Endurer

Sooner or later you will need to do some detoxification.. these meds are just bad bad bad.
[hr:783f915d66]
mom............ I don't want to......... my bro.......... my support........... and .......... you .......... to ........ hate........ happening.

----------


## spotlesssoul

No feelings  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh kaise ho sakta hai?

im in l....................................... :P  :blush:

----------


## Hina87

> Sooner or later you will need to do some detoxification.. these meds are just bad bad bad.
> [hr:af6161294f]
> mom............ I don't want to......... my bro.......... my support........... and .......... you .......... to ........ hate........ happening.


I've only taken one pill today. My head is in so much pain. The congestion and strain is getting to me.

----------


## waffa

ok  but missin frend.....

----------


## Atlantic

missing someone with great obsession!!!

----------


## mytonse

I am doing fine.Am at my collefe.Went thru all the inuagral functions.Hina get better soon.

Allah Keep us Well..

Hope RAHEN and all my Dt buddies are doing well.

----------


## Endurer

Hello friends  :Smile: 

Depression is climbing up at my back again.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im damn sleepy n tired  :Frown:  

abhi kaam se ai hoon..aur phir subha 5 bajhe uthna hai :s

----------


## Endurer

aww itna tight schedule kyun hai apka? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ask my teacher :P

----------


## Hina87

@Yunus- Thanks

My head hurts and I'm constantly coughing which is really starting to piss me off.

----------


## Atlantic

i'm very very tired, exausted....and i need a break!
i need someone to get me out of here for a while and let me have some time for myself! i want to be at a place where i can be just by myself...

Dear Endurer, try doing some dhiker...inshallah that should help..bt like u said, two months..it's nt that much enough time to drain urself out...have patience.and it will be tough.

----------


## Atlantic

> Originally Posted by Atlantic @ Thu Sep 14, 2006 7:48 am
> 
> lol...to be bluntly honest Endurer..i don't kow how to get one...lol..i'm so not a computer person.... 
> 
> 
> Given that you've changed your mind.. go here pick an avatar from your pc (100x100 pixels) and upload it. Copy the exact path from imageshack (i.e.http://bla32.imageshack.us/yadayada.jpg). Now go to your profile settings here & scroll down till you reach this option:
> 
> 
> You can alternatively select an avatar from the gallery.
> ...


thanx Endurer.  :Wink:  may be some day when i have some time ...

----------


## Atlantic

i feel as if the future is only waiting for me, while i am standing at yet another turning point, where i think someone is standing back hiding somewhere there, if i just looked behind the corner...yet...i can't see them from where i am..the dicision is mine: do i move on and embrace the future...or.....run back look who is at that corner...and come back..bt it might be too late then...

----------


## Roshni

agar tu ittefaqan mil bhi jaaye
teri furqat ke sadmay kam na hongay...

----------


## Hina87

Feeling bored

I'm in class listening to music and studying for my test next hour  :Big Grin: 

My professor is so awesome, he doesn't care about wut I'm doing..hehehe

----------


## Omar

Feeling sum thing Suspicious
Happening at the back Take sum time 
letmme seee
Feeling Depressed :I

----------


## manni9

yaarian jo toor ke challe jaate hain,unhe neend kese aati ho gi....
Feeling okay  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh aankh hi kyaaaa....teri soorat nahi jis mein ...
woh dil hi kyaaa.... teri chahat nahi jis mein  :blush: 

feeeeeeling sooooooooooooo gud :P

----------


## waffa

yai subh kiss ke lie janab ........:P

kahe manni bhai ....... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Ajj menen neend pore ki :bg: rejuvenated I so am :rolle: ab zara posting ker loon  :Stick Out Tongue: 

btw I am missing all of you @ msn. :s

----------


## Omar

Trying to feel ok 

@ Adi bhai Subha k 5 baje hum  :Stick Out Tongue:  Khawab gah mein hotey hein Missing u too frm many Days  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im tired...aur mera sarr dard kar raha hai :s

----------


## Endurer

Sona sona lamha lamha.. mere rahien tanha tanha.. a kar mujeh tum tham lo.. manzil tere dekhe rasta.. mur k zara ab dekh lo. aisa milan phir ho na ho.. sab kuch mera tum hi to ho.. 

be panah pyar hai aja.. tera intezar hai aja.. 

bichre bhi hum jo kabhi raston mein to sang sang rahon gi sada.. kadmon ki awaz sun k chalon gi tumhien dhondh loon gi sada... bhole mohabat ki ye khusbioen hien hawaon mein phele howe.. cho ker ajj mujeh mehsos ker lo woh yadien mere anchoe.. aisa milan phir ho na ho.. sab kuch mera tum hi to ho..be panah pyar hai aja.. tera intezar hai aja.

yadon k dhagon mein hum tum bandhe hien zara door tum tham lo.. bahon mein phirse pighal janey do mujhko phirse mera naam lo... mein woh shama hoon jo roshan tumhien ker ke khud to pighal jaon gi.. subha ka soraj tumhare lie hai.. mein hoon raat dhal jaon gi.. aisa milan phir ho na ho.. sab kuch mera tum hi to ho.. be panah pyar hai aja.. tera intezar hai aja.. be panah pyar hai aja.. tera intezar hai aja..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats a lovely song ^_^

----------


## Hina87

it's beautiful  :Smile: 

I have been wanting to cry for about an hour now, but i'm keeping it in becuz once I start, I won't be able to stop. I just want someone to hug me and tell me those pointless, pathetic words... "Everything is going to be okay."

----------


## Endurer

well mein to ajj jee bher k roya.. ab sakon hai.

----------


## Atlantic

and i cried yesterday alot...and fell asleep at last...next thing u know.i woke up too late!

----------


## Hina87

I just cried for a half hour to an hour and I still feel like crying more...

----------


## Kainaat

Meri zindagi ka sab se burah din tha kal, I have been crying and told my best friend that I won't msg u again  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Cheer up people.. the day`s over.

I slept past the whole day and laters my dormancy was appreciated by mom. My room is an utter mess at the moment with some 200 hundred cds, twisted cables, cups, bottles, beer cans & newspapers lying here and there. Dust is complimenting this mess, oh yes.

----------


## Majid

every one is crying... :duno; 
Allah reham karay sab per

----------


## Atlantic

well, i have been really really looking forward to ramadan, and inshallah things will improve as we all will devote our time in worshiping allah and reading the Quran.

as it is said...indeed hearts find peace in rememberance of Allah! inshallah!

----------


## spotlesssoul

InshAllah  :Smile: 

Umm...What are feelings by the way? :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sau dard hain...sau rahatein...
sab mila dilnasheen...
eik tu hii nahiiiin

 :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

> InshAllah 
> 
> Umm...What are feelings by the way? :thinking;



oops..i gues i wasn't clear..my feelings are of joy for the arrival of ramadan  :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

just got a little teary listeing to one of the naats: main bhak sakoon yeh majaal kiya...mera rehnuma koi aur hai...

now that our guests are gone..need some help in moving back to my room....anyone?????   :Wink: 

feeling thankful to Allah!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeeling hungry :s

----------


## Atlantic

i'm extreemly sick and it's the first fast today, i have very bad temperature and soar throat, hope to recover soon  and i'm tired...not feeling hungry just very sick and pain in all body.

----------


## Omar

^ May GoD Bless u Dont worry

hmm Ajj Abhe feeling Now better Whole Day Different Guzra No Lite here and the rumours lolzz it was amazing for me to face these things lolzz bauhaat Achaa laga

Feeling Ok Now and HAppy Cuz it will be first fast tommorw yeah ha 

May God Accept all of our Prayers  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aameen!

----------


## Hina87

My head hurts  :Frown: 

I'm feeling very weak at the moment... I will fast for a total of almost 15 hours... I have just a little over an hour to go before Aftari.

@Atlantic- Get well soon  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

Thank you Hina87, Fairy and Dream boy for all your prayers and wishes. I did the aftari 2.5 hrs a go, and now i had light meal and took medication, feeling a little temp. relief

----------


## mytonse

Very Weak.But days are going

----------


## Atlantic

feeling miserable...though recovering from sickness little by little....it's ramadan...and i don't feel at peace - very tensed and unhappy.

----------


## unexpected

feeling fresh and energetic.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeelin ok but roza lag raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Alhamdulilah I am in the best of myself today.

----------


## Atlantic

feeling tired

----------


## Endurer

Well if you are really fed up of everything then try this link. Antipathy guaranteed! *yucks*

I am walking on air at the moment due to the fact that I have achieved what I once wanted to. Alhamdulilah.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling sleeeeepy

----------


## Hina87

I feel okay... just a bit hungry... 10 minutes left until aftari!

I'm just glad that today is friday  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

Muje tu aj bohat roza laga hei  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling GUUUUD

Sau dard hain, sau rahatein...
sab mila dilnasheeeeen eik tu hi nahiiiii...
sau dard hain, sau rahateeein... sab mila dilnasheeen..eik tu hi nahi...

----------


## waffa

feeling very goOd ........ ramazan ka apna he maza hai

----------


## Omar

Feelingokk
But Storm ney Sar Dars Kerdiya 

Feeling Coughing

----------


## Atlantic

feeling relaxed though i still want some time own my own...need a break from life...

----------


## Endurer

^ Everything alrite?

I wanna smoke .. uff it's such an addiction. Maybe not?

----------


## ryma

Feeling good.. Thank to god for everything..  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I am chuffed to hear that ryma.  :Smile:  How are you doing?

----------


## ryma

im good endurer since i joined the DT i am really feeling great & not feeling lonely at all.. thanx to all of you  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Yeah people here are very humble & it's great to have you here too. I hope you have intermingled with everyone here? do participate in the upbeat topics at forum games and those light chit chat ones here in this very category.

----------


## spotlesssoul

I am simply getting away from my ownself..Have been rying to overcome this from last few weeks but have not succeeded in it so far  :Smile: I really am not sure how i am suppose to feel or what i am suppose to feel  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

you should feel good hira.. you know hira always shine  :Smile: 
by the way your signiture is very nice & true.. So you should feel strong as you faith :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling tired and sleepy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling good  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

@ Ryma...

My My  :Smile: 

Thanks a buch for your special concen Reem :hug1:
Ummmmm :$ I cant say anything on it? :$

----------


## Endurer

I have opened up my personal blog, yet again. I have this habit of deleting blogs after posting good 100 to 200 entries there but this can't be said about the newly created one. I am fed up knocking at people's doors to share or otherwise get rid of their (read: are you ok?) concerns.

Abysmal ignorance kicked out! Yaadon ka jungle ye dil, kanto se jal thal ye dil; chubte kante yadon k daman se chunta hoon, girte dewaron k anchal mein zinda hoon :dj;

----------


## Hina87

I don't know what is wrong with me, and I hate feeling like this all of the time. I don't care what my mother says... I am fasting tomorrow because I felt better... I felt closer to Him, and He is the only thing I have.

Were stuck in a place so dark
You can hardly see
The manner of matter that splits with the words I breathe
And as the rain drips acidic questions around me
I block out the sight and the powers that be
And duck away into the darkness
Times up
I wind up in a rusted world with eyes shut so tight that it blurs into the world of pretend
And the eyes ease open
And its dark again
-Linkin Park

----------


## Atlantic

very nice poem...feeling happy and relaxed

----------


## TISHA

hi im feeling good today!!!!!!

----------


## ryma

what happened endurer.. from your poem it seems your heart is broken very badly.. Come on cheer up friend :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Feelings.. Pata nahin..  :Smile:  Thinking about one of my beloved brothers  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Good  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> what happened endurer.. from your poem it seems your heart is broken very badly.. Come on cheer up friend


broken? :lils; no! I am a satisfied soul with no problems whatsoever.  :Smile:  I usually post tracks here and there (don't ask why) just to fill up the space. Thanks for your concern anyways.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I feel Alhumdulilah great! I'm fasting today so yeehaw  :Big Grin: 

Less than an hour left until aftari  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Going Out o Feelings i donno wAts happening  :Frown: 

i donno since wen some hopes r still left
but y do i still remember u??
i donno since weeennnnn
de more ur far 4m me de more im closer 2 u
but now im used 2 livin such a life
i hav no regrets wid my life
now im livin in dis blue sky
ur lov is so strong keeps on increasin
n ur mild voices keep on disturbin me
thoughts r sooo deep dat my heart sinks 
n in my eyes dis sorrows dissapear
but now im used 2 livin such a life
all de thoughts r there
all de thingz r there
forget all of em
erase all of em
but now im used 222........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lagta hai bukhar ho rha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Khoobsurat hai woh itna, saha nahi jata. Kese hum khud ko rok lein, raha nahi jata. Chand mein dagh hai yeh jante hien hum lekin raat bher dekhe bina usko raha nahi jata. Jo mera ho _nahi_ paye ga is jahan mein kahien, rooh ban ker milon ga asman mein kahien. Pyar dharti per farishton se kia nahi jata. Khoobusrat hai woh itna, saha nahi jata.

Un nigahon mein mohabat nahi to kaho aur kia hai; per woh mujhse yeh kaha raha, woh kissi aur ka hai. Zara sa jhoot bhi dhang se kaha nahi jata. Khobsurat hai woh itna, saha nahi jata.

Ankh mein qaid kie betha mein ik haseen lamha, jab mein is _neend_ se jagon ga to dil toote ga. Woh mujeh khuab koi kyun _dikha_ nahi jata. Khoobsurat hai woh itna, saha nahi jata.

That sums it up for tonight. I am yearning for something that was once my present, my future & now (in a nosedive) my past. A mere mortal looking forward to the death that kills all.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling very bad

----------


## ryma

Ankh mein qaid kie betha mein ik haseen lamha, jab mein is neend se jagon ga to dil toote ga.. 

Nice post Adeel.. :Smile:

----------


## ryma

I am feeling good this morning & excited to c the new posts on the DT :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling noooot gud at all  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> Feeling noooot gud at all


wat happened miss-sweet?

Bleeding now I'm 
Crying out I'm 
Falling down and I'm
Feeling nothing like
Laughing now I'm 
Stopping now I'm
Reaching out and I'm 
Feeling nothing...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tabiyat thik nahi hai...  :Frown:  khansi,bukhar zukaam...all in one :s

----------


## Roshni

> tabiyat thik nahi hai...  khansi,bukhar zukaam...all in one :s


O don't worry, give it max. 2 days, you will be alright inshAllah.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaj to teesra din ho gaya hai... :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Feeling ok Now
Dont worry ^ u will be alrite May God Bles U  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Ryma  :Smile:  

Both of you (Roshni & Ryma) should upload your avatar at the board. :up;

As for my feelings, fill-in-the______.

----------


## ryma

yeah i will apload my avatar very soon :Smile:  thanx adeel.. 

Im so excited this morning, coz its the weekend & i have 2day the last day in office :Smile:

----------


## waffa

feeling ok abi abi neend say utha hOon phir ji kar rahe hai so jaoOn

----------


## manni9

Feeling great,new semester start huwa hea aur new Chicks aai hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol @ manni
mujhe lagta hai aapko ziada khushi is baat ki hai ke new CHICKS ai hain :P lolzz

I m feeling much better today

----------


## Omar

est Of Luck ^ Bhaiya Yeh maooqa haaat sey mut janney dena :wink;

Feeling ok Anxioulsy Faiting dor my f**... flight  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling gooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## Hina87

my head hurts... 

feeling very weak and tired.

----------


## Atlantic

hmm..feeling okay...i never expected to be sick for this loong when it all started initially, but it's been more then 10 days, i finally saw the Doc, and now am on anitbiotics...i hope to recover soon COMPLETELY!!!! and be able to indulge myself in Ramadan..inshallah!

----------


## Endurer

Get well soon Atlantic.  :Smile: 

I am doing the right things at the right time (phew!) after a long long time. Everyone seems to be happy or at least satisfied with what I am doing. 

My siblings are celebrating their birthday tomorrow, 8th of October. Not entirely sure if I can do something special this time.. all & any help in this regard shall be highly appreciated.  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeeeling sooooooooooooo GOOOOOD  :Big Grin: 

im in heaveeeeeeen it feels like dat  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## Hina87

Something takes a part of me.
Something lost and never seen.
Everytime I start to believe,
Something's raped and taken from me... from me. 
Life's got to always be messing with me. (You wanna see the light)
Can't they chill and let me be free? (So do I)
Can't I take away all this pain. (You wanna see the light)
I try to every night, all in vain... in vain. 
Sometimes I cannot take this place.
Sometimes it's my life I can't taste.
Sometimes I cannot feel my face.
You'll never see me fall from grace
Something takes a part of me.

----------


## RAHEN

@ Atlantic- InshaAllah u will feel better soon - jazakAllah  :Smile: 

@hina sis- if life has taken many things - life has given u many things - count those and see around  :Smile: 

@brother endurer- for birthday party cake will be something kind of expected thing- to make it different order a menu for sis  from her fav restaurant with an Archees book on sisters ( i dont know if that can be found in pk but it looks like a cute small book fully decorated and it has many quotes and saying for a sister) in which u will write something like " sis u r more than this book can say" - or a matching purse and shoes with a beautiful scarf. or something that she always wanted but couldnot buy.

if the birthday  party is of a brother  then  a latest mobile or playstation if he likes playing or good perfume with a good salon treat  and much cash to celebrate with his frnds which u or any one can organize.
there are many ideas but it entirely depends on the person what he/she likes.

----------


## Sporadic

Feeling so much bore

I wish that i would be at home and go for a long drive

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kisi se bohat naraz ho :@

----------


## Endurer

Is this what you wanted? this is what you get.. turned all your lives into this shit, you never accepted or treated me fair.. blame me for what i believe and i wear. You fu-cked yourselves and you raised these sheep, the blue and the withered seeds you will reap... you never gave me a chance to be me or even a fuc-cking chance just to be.. but i have to show you that you played a role and i will destroy you with one simple hole. 

The world that hates me has taken its toll but now i have finally taken control. You wanted so bad to make me this thing and i want you now to just kill the king.. & i am not sorry, this is what you deserve.

^ Marilyn manson.

----------


## Endurer

> @brother endurer- for birthday party cake will be something kind of expected thing- to make it different order a menu for sis from her fav restaurant with an Archees book on sisters ( i dont know if that can be found in pk but it looks like a cute small book fully decorated and it has many quotes and saying for a sister) in which u will write something like " sis u r more than this book can say" - or a matching purse and shoes with a beautiful scarf. or something that she always wanted but couldnot buy.
> 
> if the birthday party is of a brother then a latest mobile or playstation if he likes playing or good perfume with a good salon treat and much cash to celebrate with his frnds which u or any one can organize.
> there are many ideas but it entirely depends on the person what he/she likes.


Thank you your recommendation sis.. both of them are celebrating their birthday today  :Smile:  I'll go downtown today to buy some stuff for them.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling very sad...wanna cry :'(

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww..nice ideas Fatima sis  :Smile:  Many Many Happy Returns Of The Day to both of them Bhaiyya :hug1: Gudya ko meri taraf se bhi buhat sa pyaar dijeye ga  :Smile: 

Feelings? :thinking; Feeling very much gulity.

----------


## Endurer

Guilty kis baat per ho gaye ab?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Guilty for two beloveds of mine..Guilty which has given to me by my Sarial pana :@

----------


## RAHEN

@ sweeto ma sis- cry that will help for the moment  :Smile: 

@brother endurer- ok - May their wishes come true Ameen , and luck and blessing always accompany them.

@ hira sis- ur welcome hira sis  :Smile: 


i m feeling good mashaAllah

----------


## Hina87

> @hina sis- if life has taken many things - life has given u many things - count those and see around



Actually Aapi life hasn't given me many things, but thanks for showing your concern  :Smile:  It's always nice to know how much you care. :giveflower;


@Adeel Bhai- Saal gira oun ka bohat bohat mubarak ho  :Smile:  


I feel . . . . . .

----------


## spotlesssoul

Fatima sis..:hug1:

Hina sis?? :giveflower; Kya hua aapko? AUr kahan hain aap aaj kal?  :Smile:  Studies aur routine kesi jaa rahi hay?Hummm?  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Fatima sis :hug1:

Aur Aap kahan hain aaj kal Hina siso? Dikh he nahi theen bilkul bhee  :Frown:  Routine and studies kesi jaa rahi hain? :giveflower;

Khush rahain hamesha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Not Gud and Not bad .Just OK :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam feeeeling hungry ...........

----------


## Omar

Feeling Sum One Missing Alot

Tired of Work Feeling not gud  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Kal ki in baaton mein kia rakha hai.. socho to kuch bhi nahien.. sab khala hai.. aaj bhi kuch badla nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kal jahan tha aaj bhi hoon wohiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iii .. shayed yehi kismat mein likha hai, manzil nahi phir bhi mein chal raha.. in sab sawalon mein kia rakha hai.. kyun mein kuch sochon jab sab fanaa hai.. aaj bhi usse mor pe hoon khara.. kis gunnah ki seh raha hoon saza .. shayed yehi kismat mein likha hai .. aaj bhi usse mor pe hoon khara.. kis gunnah ki seh raha hoon saza :dj;

----------


## Atlantic

Getting better day by day....finally there's a hope of recovery from this lingering sickness.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats gud u r getting better  :Smile:   :Smile:  

I m feelin so tired now...wanna sleeeeeep

----------


## ArmaaN

damn tired!!

aj kal ke mariz tarpa dete he bande ko :s

----------


## Hina87

> Hina sis?? :giveflower; Kya hua aapko? AUr kahan hain aap aaj kal?  Studies aur routine kesi jaa rahi hay?Hummm?


Kuch na kuch tho chalta rehta hai na  :Smile:  Mein tho yahin hoon. Studies Allah ka shukar bohat achi chalri hein. Aur aap sunao? Kesi hein choti pari? :giveflower;

----------


## ryma

aaj bhi usse mor pe hoon khara.. kis gunnah ki seh raha hoon saza  :Confused: , nice one adeel.

----------


## ryma

Get well soon Atlantic & Armaan:giveflower;

----------


## manni9

feeling gut (thnx to Allah)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeelin boooooooooooooooooooored

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Kuch na kuch tho chalta rehta hai na  Mein tho yahin hoon. Studies Allah ka shukar bohat achi chalri hein. Aur aap sunao? Kesi hein choti pari? :giveflower;


Main pari nahin hoon siso  :Smile:  

MashAllah..Main bhi theek,Alhamdullilah..Aur kuch na kuch main kya kuch aata hay bhalla?

----------


## Atlantic

Thank you Ryma for your well wishes. 
Alhumdulilah, i'm feeling better.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling lonely :s

----------


## Endurer

That name is sacred to me.. don't do this to me ... please! To me, it's the end of the world. My world is already so full of shit... give it up for the sake of heavens.. for the sake of the Almighty God..

----------


## mytonse

Am feeling much better..All thanks to RAHEN.Thank You DOST

----------


## Endurer

badla na apne aap ko, jo the wohi rahe.. miltay rahay sabhi se magar ajnabi rahay.. duniya na jeet pao to na haro khud ko tum.. thori bohat to zehan mein narazgi rahe... apni tarha sabhi ko kissi ki talash thi..  hum jis k bhi qareeb rahey, door hi rahey.

----------


## ryma

"duniya na jeet pao to na haro khud ko tum" nice post adeel :Big Grin:  but y so much pain in ur word adeel? please friend this is not the end of the world:ye;

----------


## waffa

feeling good but not so coz coz coz of fast .........

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok 
3 Days Full Of Tired
No Sleep
Just Work 
 :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww... koi chutti nahi hoti aapko?

Im feeeling good...abhi abhi roza khola hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

Awake... for all is dying, even the dead

We are our past failing to come back

All of us visionaires

with a rope around our neck . . . ! 


*REVULSION*

----------


## RAHEN

> Am feeling much better..All thanks to RAHEN.Thank You DOST


_u r always welcome Yunus._

_aaj pehli baar hina sis se baat nahi hoi to ajeeb feeling ho rahi hai. i hope she is fine.:hug;_

----------


## unexpected

Feelin Gud  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sarr mein dard hai....

 :Frown:  feelin tiiiiiired

----------


## waffa

aaj moOd kuch  sumj main nahe aa raha .... feel not so goOd

----------


## Hina87

@ Aapi - Don't worry about me :giveflower; We'll chat today  :Wink: 

Mera pait mein dard hora hai  :Frown:  Roza bohat lagra hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

> Awake... for all is dying, even the dead
> 
> We are our past failing to come back
> 
> All of us visionaires
> 
> with a rope around our neck . . . ! 
> 
> 
> *REVULSION*


What gibberish partner :frusty1;

----------


## Atlantic

feeling...good and some what concerned abt my daily activities!

----------


## Roshni

*yeah yeah*




> What gibberish partner :frusty1;



see, you got punk'd buddy, you got punk'd.

:rolling; 


the truth . . . the lies . . . this life and THAT death, all in vain, shady, all in vain!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling goood  :Big Grin: 

abhi kaam pe jaane lagi hoon  :Smile: 

so...i ll be back at 11 o clock...

Then ciaaaaao dt'ians  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> see, you got punk'd buddy, you got punk'd.
> 
> :rolling; 
> 
> 
> the truth . . . the lies . . . this life and THAT death, all in vain, shady, all in vain!


To a certain extent, yeap. Why do you always have to turn towards that treacherous person (if there is one) time and time again? For solace? For censure? Seyane kehte hien k us raah ki taraf dobara rukh nahi kerte jahan siwaye dhoke k aur kuch na mille per yeh baat hamare partner ko kyun samjh aye.. afterall the game's about *prudent* vengeance. :ye;

----------


## Nutter

Sacchai chup nahi sakti banawat k usuloon se k khushboo aa nahi sakti kabhi kagaz ke phoolon se...Feeling hot and sweet! 

Nice thread Endurer! Reps added!

----------


## Omar

Feeling Good And Ok Dokie

tierdness gone
Tension Decreasing


But Feeling Hungry  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am baaaaaaack frm work  :Big Grin: 

im feeeling goooooooooooooooood

----------


## Endurer

Thank you nutter (Ji :bg: ) bro  :Smile: 

welcome back sweeto  :Wink:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling..........:ivd;(Happy)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling ....little bit sad and little bit happy :s

----------


## Fairy

Same here Naila :s

----------


## Endurer

aww kiya howa? aise fruit chat kyun ban gaye apki feelings ki?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

lolz! Kuch nahin huwa Adeel  :Smile:  tum tou jaantey hi ho k kyun ban gayi fruit chat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling..excited..and..a little curious..going to attend a Sikh wedding ceremony tonight..let's see...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sad n disappointed...and i want to cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :\'( :\'( :\'(

----------


## Hina87

I hope you're okay Nailu. Feel better :giveflower;

Mein ro ro ke thug gahi... namaaz bhi sahi se par nahin sakri thi. 

When everything seems to be fine, life pulls you back into the ground face first.

----------


## ryma

i am feeling dezzzzzzzzzzy.. wanna go home & sleep.

----------


## ryma

hope you are ok naila :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Not Feeling Well.....I'm Having Fever,Flu,Sore Throat,Headache :s Wht else?? Is There Any Thing Left :x

----------


## Atlantic

awee..get well soon unexpected..will pray for you ..inshallah!

----------


## Endurer

hmm I am missing Aapi.. everything sucks when she's not around.  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

get well soon unxpected:giveflower;

feeling lonely:-(

----------


## Roshni

it is almost hollow, empty, a hole thats getting bigger, darker and darker at each passing moment. 

'it drinks me while i drink it'.

----------


## Endurer

^^ That my friend is a perfect slogan for the cola brands out there in the open.

I am ill, yet again, & this time it has culminated. Thanks to the sudden temprature drop & of course, the matchsticks. (cigarettes are cool ~ right partner?)

I've had a little mood-changing conversation with Aapi over the phone.. lets see how things go tonight. Damn this track (qawali) won't go out of my head now.. leave me for the sake of shehaqim... make me oblivious of everything.

Well yeah, resistance is futile.. so here goes: 

_ye sitam ka riwaj kyun hai, jesa hai yeh saman aaj kyun hai. Ye dunya ki hein rasmiem mein hoon ab inke hi bas mein.. na pocho kia gilla hai mujeh ghum kyun milla hai.. tumhien mein kia bataon mohabat jurm hai kyun.. koi rota hai kyun.. aisa hota hai kyun? kyun dil se har aik hai anjana.. ye kis mahol mein hum hien.. khushi k bhes mein gham hien.. kisse apna kahien kisse begana.. aya kis mor pe afsana_

----------


## Ammc

*The song I am listening to is bringing back some cherished memories and ofcourse along with it a smile...:-)*

----------


## Hina87

I feel tired...so damn tired. I have tried to lower my hate for her to dislike, but she keeps rubbing her BS in my face! She thinks that I am so young that I don't understand anything... that I am so stupid, that I can't comprehend or understand what has happened! I don't ever want to see her face again. I was perfectly content a while ago, and now my temper has reached to boiling point :@

----------


## Atlantic

Cheer up Mystique!....just relax and forgive....

Feeling good...bt sad to see DT members down...;(

----------


## mytonse

Depression is season..didnt someone say when one tries to stand up...pulls you down..

Yet again into phase..all tension and no sleep  defines me rightly at the moment..

----------


## rikki_punjabi

Hellooooooooo oo ooo o DT bOle toO mast hOke jeene kYa, tension ki vaat laga deneka ka aur enjOy karne ka !

Life is just like an ice-cream enjoy it before it melts ..

bOle tOo *KAL HO NAA HO*:-)

----------


## Endurer

> Depression is season..didnt someone say when one tries to stand up...pulls you down..
> 
> Yet again into phase..all tension and no sleep defines me rightly at the moment..


True that. Yunus it feels good when you achieve something during this phase of 24/7 incongruous despondency. It doesn't matter if they are pushing me down.. nature is there, waiting to pull me up out of this ordeal as soon as I hit rock bottom or as soon as they start writing an epitaph with my name on it.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling......ok

monday ko eid hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

well, was very tired and sleepy in the morning...by the evening i was only more tired and fell asleep, [slightly]  in the train ---...got home...got upset..and ended up crying a lot! Have been feeling very sad and crying a lot today... 

wnt to spend some time alone...and cry some more

----------


## ryma

comon Atlantic cheer up friend.. No body & Nothing on this earch or in this world deserve your presious tears :Big Grin:  so dont waste them like this.. Hope you will feel better soon..

I am feeling very sleepy this morning:s

----------


## Nutter

[quote="Endurer, post: 192920"]Thank you nutter (Ji :bg: ) bro  :Smile: 


Ahhh!!!! Feel like strangling you Endurer JI!

----------


## Endurer

lolzzzz  :Big Grin:  It's not that bad afterall  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> *The song I am listening to is bringing back some cherished memories and ofcourse along with it a smile...:-)*


O really which song is that? do share with us. 


P.S: Yup, cigeratte is cigeratte. :ye;

----------


## Atlantic

> comon Atlantic cheer up friend.. No body & Nothing on this earch or in this world deserve your presious tears so dont waste them like this.. Hope you will feel better soon..
> 
> I am feeling very sleepy this morning:s


Thanx so much Ryma!

----------


## Endurer

It's so cold over here man :s

----------


## Nutter

Even though the seasons change, the reasons still remain the same...

Compassion! Lord Almighty Compassion!!

----------


## Ammc

*Kal fall break hai..chuttii..yahooooo...*

----------


## Hina87

My head hurts  :Frown: 

i had to put on my glasses. i member my bro says that i look like preity zinta with them on  :Stick Out Tongue:  and he calls me chashmish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

yaar sajan dildaar sajan

tujhe hi jana tujhe hi mana
yaar tere bin hoa deewana
mere dil main aakar le thikaana
kya hoon kyun hoon mujhe pata na



Kailash kher is something, U Rock Kailash Kher!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeeelin gooooood

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok

Today is Moon Night opps meanz Chand Raat But lagta he nahin k hey :s

Im trying to Fight out with my clothes to get in Suite  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

ajj chand raat kahan per hai bhai? :s or packing kyun ker rahe ho? Pak ana hai kia?  :Wink:  ahem  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan pe hai chaaaand raaaaaaat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> ajj chand raat kahan per hai bhai? or packing kyun ker rahe ho? Pak ana hai kia?  ahem


G Haan Porrey Middle East mein thee
Or Ajj Eid Bhe Hogaye  :Big Grin: 

I m Coming Just Wait or g Haan Sub Sey Pehlay App k Pas Aker Eidi Loonga  :Big Grin: 
Dont Worry

----------


## Endurer

Yahan to eid ab kal hai  :Frown:  andhon ko chand nazar hi nahi aya :@

----------


## waffa

hahhah endurer bhaya ki post say moOd aik dum juli hogaya

----------


## Fairy

Hmm....Aaj Papa ki birthday hai  :Smile: 

I am excited, nervous, happy and tensed at the same time. Samajh nahin aaraha aaj kese celebrate karein aur aaj chand raat bhi hai...tou sub apni masroofiyat mein bhi uljhey huwey hongey. Let's see  :Smile: 

*Happy Birthday Papa :giveflower;*

Love you!  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mere bhai ka b-day hai aaj  :Big Grin:  12 year ka howa hai  :Big Grin:  maine to use eidi bhi aur b-day gift aaj hi de diye  :Wink:  he was sho happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Yahan to eid ab kal hai  andhon ko chand nazar hi nahi aya :@


Un andhoon ko sahee nazar aya bus app ko or un Serhadion ko He Kcuh Zyada Jalde Hey  :Big Grin: 

Feeling happy as 29 th More And More Near  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Feelings? :thinking; Quite low and out of mood as well  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Happy belated birthday Papa :giveflower;

Omer bro mujeh jaldi eid ki nahi in andhon ko bahir nikalne ki hai.. if you know what I mean.

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm...Intezaar intezaar intezaar  :Frown: 

Waiting for some of my beloveds to come..having thousands of wishes in my mind  :Smile:  Kya pata zindagi aglay lamhoon main sath na day aur un se baat na ho paye :$

----------


## Roshni

Once I asked you to fly
Tonight I recreate the vow
Do not fail to love Me as I have failed to die wth you...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeels like iam dying inside me :s

----------


## Endurer

Dil mein magar jalte rahe chahat k diye.

----------


## spotlesssoul

Fine..or atleast trying to be..Rone wali hoyee hoon  :Smile: But trying to controll myself  :Smile: 

Fasting has always given me satisfaction and that's the reason i am still ok from yesterday.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling gr8!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Sorry akki bhai apke sath acha nahi howa :s ab apko subha milte hien.. tab tak jitne nakhre kerne hien ker lein :s :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thora sa pyaar howa haaaai thora hai baqiiiiiiii 
hum to dil deeee hi chukeeeee bass teri haan hai baqiiii 

feeeeling gr88888

----------


## Omar

feeling ok 

But feeling Cold to Thand hey Multan mein  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

^ kabhi ap UAE or kabhi multan.. yeh kia chakar hai bhai? :s

----------


## Omar

Yeh Duniya or appp ki Mohabbat esse hey k eek Jagha rukney nahin Dete  :Wink: 

Actually Now i m Permanent Shifted To Multan  :Big Grin: 

No More Police wala   :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling...happy to have my internet connection back..it was down ever since Eid...thanks to the cable provider who 'accidently' cut the connection

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dhoom dhoom just take my life dhoom dhoom just break my heart :dj;

feeeling hyper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Atlantic.

Omar wapis kyun agaye? or ab agey ka kia program hai?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww..Welcome Back Iqra sis! :hug1: How have you been during Eid days? :giveflower;

Feelings? :thinking; Well..i am quite ok though a lil bit confused and feelings of scare are surrounding me as well :$

----------


## Hina87

mere sar mein har wakht dard kyun hota rehta hai  :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww... :Smile:  Kya hua Baji? Tabiyat tow theek haina?

----------


## Hina87

vesay tho Alhumdulilah theek hoon  :Smile: 

bas sar thora bhari hora hai  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Sar kyun bhari hay abb? Neend poori lee thee ka?Aur soochain tow pareshan nahi kar rahee koi kya?Ya phir aap roee hoon?  :Smile: 

Take Cares of yourself na.

----------


## Hina87

Aww... fikar mat karo Hira  :Smile: 

I'll be fine sweety. Thanks for the concern :giveflower;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm..  :Smile:  You are always welcomed..

Magar had you listened to what i said? Take Cares na  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

Thankx for the warm welcome back guys: bro Endurer and sis spotlesssoul !
I have been enjoying my Eid..and it was mashallah very very cheerful and bro endurer..i did not feel sleepy! hee hee....it was very nice time mostly spent with family..how abt urs?

----------


## ryma

im feeling great to have such a long break from the office work..

I am not feeling good enough to work now:s

----------


## Omar

> Welcome back Atlantic.
> 
> Omar wapis kyun agaye? or ab agey ka kia program hai?



Kuch khass nahin Letsee wat happens :d

I m feeling Bored Nothing To Do :s

----------


## Roshni

I see her everyday now
I see her destroying herself
each time she bleeds
each time she pleads
she swears she would never come back
she defies
she dies
and as i move through her soul
I find it bleak
bleak glen
I find all those years she hated
and that face she once loved
and a darkness with no end.
"you accept the justice you get"
she once said.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling fresssh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Okie DoKie

But What Happend to Brother Endurer? God Bless him   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

What happened to him? :s

im feelin sad....

----------


## ryma

is everythin ok out there?!!

*Im Sleepy right now:s*

----------


## Atlantic

don't want ot go to work tomorrow and just sleep in

----------


## Atlantic

> im feeling great to have such a long break from the office work..
> 
> I am not feeling good enough to work now:s


that was expected after a long break from work...
me too don't want to go to work tomorrow....just want to sleep in..this weekend was not enough

----------


## unexpected

Tired.........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

my mood is lovely  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Feelings Ok Thnx God

Mood Quiet Good  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

I am really sad, once u start trusting someone they will break your trust:ange;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww..kisne thora aapka trust? :hug;

----------


## Hina87

I feel out of place. Ever since my comp got a virus... I haven't been feeling like posting at all. *sigh* Everything feels yucky.

----------


## ryma

*Feeling good this morning & full of energy to finish my work*

----------


## Kainaat

I am feeling very down at the moment, problems mein mazeed izafa hota ja raha hai, I do not know what to do  :Frown:

----------


## ryma

*what happend kainaat hope u r feeling good now, is anything serious?!!!:s

God help u*

----------


## Kainaat

I think there is problems everywhere, or maybe it is me :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I m feeeeling gooood!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

I've been in a really bad mood.

I'm just really worried.

----------


## Omar

Feeling Myself Okie

Worried Abt Others Wats happening :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling ok......

----------


## ryma

> I think there is problems everywhere, or maybe it is me :duno;


*You are a problem?:wahat;

Comon kainaat, don't say that*

Feeling very good & excited this morning :Big Grin: [/b]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I am really in full swing right now cuz I haven't really slept for sometime.. with sean paul kicking in; let me announce that it's party time :dj; lmao I have one track of the pussy cat dolls in my plist too  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

*I feel gr8 having new work in my office.. I just get bored of the old work*

----------


## Kainaat

Ryma how old are u?

----------


## Hina87

my head hurts again and i'm in college right now :@

I dunno why I came...my classes today are blow-off classes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Tired & a lil Happy  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Feeling tired and ready to end the day...

----------


## manni9

feeling great(thnx to Allah).Studies ka kaffi pressure bard chukka hea n aaj kaal mere gher waloon ko meri mangni kerne ki fiker laggi huwi hea,i hope ke 3~4 saal taak koi na mille lol.
Aur net abhi taak theek nahi huwa  :Frown:

----------


## SYRAH

feelin bored

----------


## ryma

Feeling excited this morning to be online on DT :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

sated and satisfied.

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok Sub theek hogya thnx God  :Big Grin:

----------


## paki_gurl

feelin gr8

----------


## Atlantic

feeling okay...
everyday i am realizing more and more - how important it is for two people to have similar interests to get along or else...the ability to disregard the ignorance of others.

----------


## Endurer

umm sis it's not all that important to have everything in common to get things going.. then again.. I could be wrong.

----------


## Atlantic

okay fine.....but there should be some sort of understanding....a sense of appreciating for your interests...even if it's for time being...at least sometime!

----------


## Atlantic

aaj dil bilkul bhi kush nahi hai...bas aur kuch nahi.

----------


## ArmaaN

feeling very happy :bg:

now my both sisters are engaged  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Masha Allah. Congratulations Shoaib  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling ok...want to 4get all my probs for a while and just chill out

----------


## ryma

Just 4get yusra ur probs.. Everything will b ok :Big Grin: 

Feeling good but sleepy this morning :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx, i try to keep positive, it only works so much...

----------


## ryma

Feeling nice talkin 2 u yusra.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeeeeeeling sleeeepy

----------


## unexpected

feeling..........Just lyk that >>>> :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling fresssssh  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

just woke up but still feeling sleepy

----------


## Omar

Feeling Okie Dokie 

having a Yummy Ice Cream

Making my mood

----------


## ryma

mmm. Ice cream :Smile: 

I always feeling great to be on DT with my friends :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling 50/50  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

i m Feeling Angry

Waiting 4 a frnd but she is not here :x

But @ the same time i am having Chochlate Milk Shake Yummy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

I have to feel great cuz i'm listening to Backstreet Boys  :Big Grin:  (Bhai Jaan's absolute FAV..hehehe) 

Everything around me pretty much sucks, but I don't care right now  :Smile:  It's good to be happy and smile sometimes even when everyone around you is depressing  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

mere favorite awein ho gaye woh :frown;

I'm missing all of you fine folks here.. sowwie for not being here all this time.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

hey endurer...nice hearing from u. How hav u been?

----------


## ryma

im feeling great to be back from the weekend holidays & be on DT :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Hello friendlygal and ryma.. I'm good. how are you both doing?  :Smile: 

Now playing: zindagi mein koi kabhi aye na rabba :dj;

It's raining here & I am oh-so loving it. How am I feeling? I'm pretty frustrated at these 500 read timeout errors that just don't make sense to me. How do you go about them when your resources are up by 90%? I guess it has something to do with mod_security.. some folks just go about it lightly and make others life, a living hell. :x

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling very depressed.

----------


## LuiTsean

hahhhh...its a feeling i felt

----------


## Endurer

Tell me more about this 'feeling' LuiTsean.

Yunus, hasn't it been long since you were last seen smiling? cheer up bro  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit sad...nothing interesting going on, lot of rain these days so its depressing

----------


## chilloo

This is my first post in the forum and hope you all welcome me.

----------


## Omar

Welcum Chilllo

Welcum At Dt Feel It like Home Wid Frndz  :Smile: 

Plz Give us a Lil Intro Of Urs At Welcum & Introduction Section Plz!

Have a nice Day 


Mee Feeling mmmm...........

Dont Ask Lots of Traveling kerne hey But that Damn..... No Plane For Me  :Frown: 

Feeling Rude :x

----------


## spotlesssoul

Out Of My Mind..Very much obsessed from last night..Though i am much better now as have been trying to over come this state but still not succeeded yet  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

My eyes have been hurting for the past 3 days. I feel like taking a fork and stabbing them!

----------


## Fairy

Aww...aisa nahin kehtey betta. Pain tou meiko bhi hai n aaj kal mein eyesight check karane bhi jana hai...i hope chashma na lagey :s

----------


## MsJasmine

I feel much better now. In the morning my mood was off and I was dead quiet I dont' know why. My friend is a non stop botherer.  I just took tea and feeling good. 

Nice thread!!! thanks :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

tere anay ka dhoka sa raha hai
diya sa raat bhar jalta raha hai
ajab hai raat se aankhon ka aalam
ye darya raat bhar, charhta raha hai


a do-over is not in our hands but atleast we know between yes and no, there is always a third option. everyday i am reminded there is more to it, its unfinished, but what can we do, we can hide, we can run, can we ever escape?

----------


## Endurer

more to what? instead of trying to find an escape, hunt it down and beat the eggs out of it. yeah I am not good at making sense/

akki wants me to join the gym again.. can you believe it?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling greeat...im happy  :Big Grin:  after a looong time...i m feeling dat feeling again ;D

----------


## Endurer

Wow  :Big Grin:  thats great.. i'm so happy for you  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Awww so sweet of u bro :giveflower;

----------


## Roshni

> more to what? instead of trying to find an escape, hunt it down and beat the eggs out of it. yeah I am not good at making sense/
> 
> akki wants me to join the gym again.. can you believe it?


 i donot make sense either partner, dont take it seriously.  :Smile: 

If akki says so he cannot be wrong. so do as he says partner!

and partner, thanks i got all those songs i told you to upload.

----------


## Roshni

ab main samjha ke tere lams ki nisbat jaanaa
dil pe wo khoon ki gulabi ka nasha acha tha
tu ne samjha main tere rung chura loonga kabhi
mere pindaar se wo tera gila acha tha
jhilmilati hoi her shaam ke daurahay per
maine dekha hai tujhe chaand sitaaron ki tarah
maine chaha hai bus itna aye meri jaanejahan
tu mere paas rahe saaye-e-yazdaaN ki tarah. 

I think it explains everything about how i am feeling rite now.

----------


## Endurer

:Frown:  I am soooo sorry partner  :Frown:

----------


## MsJasmine

I am feeling good right now because I am free from tension of exam I had in afternoon. I feel relieved and happy for tomorrow.  I am hoping to have a good time tomorrow.:-)

----------


## friendlygal786

thats great for u jasmine. im just very tired, hav a busy day tom  with classes, work and some errands :frusty1;

----------


## Roshni

> I am soooo sorry partner


dont be partner, thats alrite.

----------


## Endurer

^ I'll try to be swift next time  :Smile:  Ps: Blogs are back partner.. make sure that you setup one for yourself.

okie dokie I have to cover the hudood ordinance tonight.. lets dig it one last time.

----------


## unexpected

F33lin hAppy......But dunno why :ivd;.......

----------


## Omar

Feeling Depressed 

 :Frown:  Full Of Tension

Thnx God i am Safe

----------


## Fairy

Khairiyat bro? kya hogaya?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling very relaxed  :Smile:  no worries  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling really angry :x......No one iz online at DT :locy;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im also very angry :@

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Fresh & Happy!  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah nice to know that Huma  :Smile: 

I am missing Aapi  :Frown:  It's been a long time since i talked her :'(

----------


## Roshni

Its really foggy here, loving it.

----------


## manni9

hum bhi goya ek saaz hain,
choot khaate rahe gungunaate rahe...

----------


## Omar

Its beaing a Long Time....

I m Feeling Well Now 

Thnx To God

LEtsee wat happens Next ...

----------


## unexpected

I'm Very Happy!!!!!!.........:ivd;

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok

Quiet ok

Raining Outside Yupeeee

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh imtehan-e- ishq hai...sajde mein a ke dekh...yeh bekhudi ki ankh hai khud ko jalaa ke deeeekh....

feeeling goood

----------


## Omar

I m Feeling Gud

Waiting Too meet A Person After looong Time

MAy I HAve A Gud Time

Feeling Cold Rainny Weather Outside >  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

feeling completely neutral.

----------


## unexpected

Feeling very angry! :x

----------


## Hina87

For some reason I feel like crying. I feel kind of empty inside...dunno why...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww hina dear :hug; if u want to cry u need a shoulder to cry on...to khabardaar agr rone ke baare mein socha bhi to !  :Big Grin: 

im feeeelin goooooooooood

----------


## Endurer

I've started loving myself for the first time in my life... Thank you God.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

thts nyc to kno
im feeling like ders finally no stress on ma chest

----------


## friendlygal786

glad to hear evryones feeling good...:-) . Im feeling good too...relaxing

----------


## Omar

i m Feeling Quite Boring

And Relaxing Frm A Long Time

In Winter Days Y Life seems so short and boring  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

Feeling extremely happy...winter is the season i love with rain....every cold breeze thats passing through ma room is refreshing me....i feel great...shukar al hamdAllah....yesterday yahan barish hoi thi...ma plants are refreshed too....actually i m enjoying...

i wish every one of u enjoys life as it comes.....:up;

----------


## Roshni

sab theek hai, sab acha hai, ye soch kar bohat acha mehsoos hota hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin O.K

----------


## RAHEN

> sab theek hai, sab acha hai, ye soch kar bohat acha mehsoos hota hai.


mashaAllah... great to hear that from u...i m feeling great ..beautiful climate..with birds infront of ma window...seems they are happy like me too...feeling independent is a beautiful feeling....

----------


## Roshni

> mashaAllah... great to hear that from u...i m feeling great ..beautiful climate..with birds infront of ma window...seems they are happy like me too...feeling independent is a beautiful feeling....


you have been concerned about me?  :Big Grin: 

feeling independent sure is a beautiful feeling.

I hav been stressed out all day and the end of the day left me dismayed, my presentation was horrible, my throat deceived me at the last moment, and the tragic part is people were looking up to me but i was unable to let two words outta my throat  :Big Grin:  lets see there is one final presentation next monday i'll be graded on, hopefully jab tak gala theek hojayega, lets pray and cross our fingers (whoever is concerned).

----------


## RAHEN

inshaAllah jald theek ho jayega.yes i m concerned  :Smile: 
...i remember when i waz in ma institution...i used to prepare ma presentation standing infront of the mirror..and talk..talk and talk...and when infront of the audience...seeing their eyes made me feel afraid...but then ma teacher helped me and said see their nose not their eyes... :Big Grin:  and then later i waz fine.....that waz nice experience...hmm but wat waz their response Roshni when u didnot manage to speak some words in the end.....?

----------


## Omar

I M feeling Happppy

Having Loveley Chicken kerhai Made by my Fiancee

Ahhhh yummmy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Hina I have some important stuff to do at home.. InshAllah I'll get my routine back to normal soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Aww  :Big Grin: 

Sure Bhai Jaan take your time. Take care of yourself  :Smile: 


Hmm... how do I feel? I feel okie dokie. I've been really sleepy lately though.

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Feeling lost and aimless. Lonely, thy name is Affan...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i am feelin not happy :s dunno y

----------


## unexpected

Feeling good after enjoying in rain!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I feel good, I feel great  :Wink:  How are you all?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im good but sleeeepy:zzz;

----------


## Endurer

Mein apse naraz hoon aik baat per  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

naraz? mujhse?? kis baat pe? :$

----------


## Endurer

Jo aik week pehle kia tha us baat per :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw maine bohat bura kia ... :$

----------


## Roshni

> inshaAllah jald theek ho jayega.yes i m concerned 
> ...i remember when i waz in ma institution...i used to prepare ma presentation standing infront of the mirror..and talk..talk and talk...and when infront of the audience...seeing their eyes made me feel afraid...but then ma teacher helped me and said see their nose not their eyes... and then later i waz fine.....that waz nice experience...hmm but wat waz their response Roshni when u didnot manage to speak some words in the end.....?


O no yaar no dar warr, i m mostly good at presenting, but yaar us din gala kharaab tha bohat jabhi sari mehnat kharab gai. aur aankhon main dekhna toh bohat acha lagta hai mujhe pata chalta hai ke who is really paying attention phir presentation karne main aur bhi maza ata hai. thanks though.

----------


## RAHEN

great :up;...me to aaj bhi ankhon mein nahi dekh sakti...lekin jab se me presentation ke waqt nose par dekhna start kia hai tab se me feeling fine with it...phir to me 1 group kia 10 groups ke aage bhi present kar sakti thi...infact college life mein me ne debate competitions in other schools and uni mein kiye hain....but uptil now..i m not able to look at eyes...but u know wat...its me who look at nose...but other ppl get the idea that i m looking at their eyes...thats the trick  :Big Grin:  hmm... tell me abt ur first experience with presentation....

----------


## Endurer

Sweeto is per mein msn per baat karon ga aapse.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok...

i m feeling....i dnt knw :s sleeeeeeepy ..i think

----------


## Roshni

> great :up;...me to aaj bhi ankhon mein nahi dekh sakti...lekin jab se me presentation ke waqt nose par dekhna start kia hai tab se me feeling fine with it...phir to me 1 group kia 10 groups ke aage bhi present kar sakti thi...infact college life mein me ne debate competitions in other schools and uni mein kiye hain....but uptil now..i m not able to look at eyes...but u know wat...its me who look at nose...but other ppl get the idea that i m looking at their eyes...thats the trick  hmm... tell me abt ur first experience with presentation....


1st experience? yaar ofcourse horrible tha, i was all sweaty, shivering, and tongue-tied  :Big Grin:  :ye; phir you know after some time and several presentations i got used to it lekin phir bhi her presentation se pehle nervous hona normal si  baat hai, lekin main jab nervous hoti hoon toh good thing ye ke main nervousness main hasna shuru kardeti hoon, toh  that pretty much covers up my flaws  :Big Grin:  yaar i know some people they are just not scared of public speaking at all, janay kaise lekin yaar zara bhi nervous nahi hote, jo bhi topic de do ainwee bolna shuru hojayenge, i wish i could learn that trick. alas! 
and just like your teacher my professor said the same thing ke look at their nose  :Big Grin:  
P.S: stressed out hoon aaj kafi, presentation per kaam karna hai and then this final paper arghhhhhhh!

----------


## Endurer

oh ah let the music play :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to band kisne kia hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i wanna sleeeeep...and im going to sleep now  :Big Grin:  gud nite ppl  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> 1st experience? yaar ofcourse horrible tha, i was all sweaty, shivering, and tongue-tied  :ye; phir you know after some time and several presentations i got used to it lekin phir bhi her presentation se pehle nervous hona normal si baat hai, lekin main jab nervous hoti hoon toh good thing ye ke main nervousness main hasna shuru kardeti hoon, toh that pretty much covers up my flaws  yaar i know some people they are just not scared of public speaking at all, janay kaise lekin yaar zara bhi nervous nahi hote, jo bhi topic de do ainwee bolna shuru hojayenge, i wish i could learn that trick. alas! 
> and just like your teacher my professor said the same thing ke look at their nose  
> P.S: stressed out hoon aaj kafi, presentation per kaam karna hai and then this final paper arghhhhhhh!


i know that trick...
it is magnetic, vitality, aliveness, enthusiasm in voice with manner which makes audience to listen to them...
1)stress on important words....they dont say hi hello in the start..if they do..public will reply...and that will make them nervous....so they start with smile and stress on important words...and wat ever they speak is understandable by every one who is sitting there...and more often they add examples...
2) change the pitch..its always soothing to the listener..
3) vary ur rate of speaking...
4) sometimes give a small pause between important sentences...because as i said simple words touch the heart in manner...they know it v.well that its manner that wins not the words...

and the precautions they take before speaking is v.simple but enlighting...
1) first rule..they get interested in ppl....and in return the public used to get interested in them...as an example...when i used to go to different uni...all the ppl were unknown to me..i used to pass smile to everyone..and who ever smiled me back warmly...i used to start talking to her..by hello...nice uni...etc...and then would make them meet ma  group and in return they used to do the same..in this i come to know abt them...and they know me...
2) see the place where u r gonna make them sit...they take precausion from before ...u know they always go for air conditioned room or windows open so that positve energy flows through the room..they make every one sit altogether in the front....they dont hide behind the table...they get to the same level of public..break formalities...and make the things conversational...they speak in a manner that excite us to ask Questions...and most importantly they prepare before they come for debate...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk....to sumone

----------


## Roshni

> i know that trick...
> it is magnetic, vitality, aliveness, enthusiasm in voice with manner which makes audience to listen to them...
> 1)stress on important words....they dont say hi hello in the start..if they do..public will reply...and that will make them nervous....so they start with smile and stress on important words...and wat ever they speak is understandable by every one who is sitting there...and more often they add examples...
> 2) change the pitch..its always soothing to the listener..
> 3) vary ur rate of speaking...
> 4) sometimes give a small pause between important sentences...because as i said simple words touch the heart in manner...they know it v.well that its manner that wins not the words...
> 
> and the precautions they take before speaking is v.simple but enlighting...
> 1) first rule..they get interested in ppl....and in return the public used to get interested in them...as an example...when i used to go to different uni...all the ppl were unknown to me..i used to pass smile to everyone..and who ever smiled me back warmly...i used to start talking to her..by hello...nice uni...etc...and then would make them meet ma  group and in return they used to do the same..in this i come to know abt them...and they know me...
> 2) see the place where u r gonna make them sit...they take precausion from before ...u know they always go for air conditioned room or windows open so that positve energy flows through the room..they make every one sit altogether in the front....they dont hide behind the table...they get to the same level of public..break formalities...and make the things conversational...they speak in a manner that excite us to ask Questions...and most importantly they prepare before they come for debate...


very informative Rahen, i was not aware of all that, i really do not smile at people i m mostly minding my own business, not caring about anybody  :Big Grin:  jabhi shayad i do not have a lot of friends. :ye;

----------


## Endurer

I was caught off guard despite of it being inevitable... must be the contingencies, I believe. So, can I have a drop of lethe?

----------


## Endurer

bikhre sabhi sapne hien, bichre sabhi apne hien, ajj bezaar mausam, khoi khushi mil gaye ghum, zindagi hosh mein hi nahi.

hum nahi jante the baat yeh, khoon dil ka bahega aankh se, thi kahan yeh khabar, loot jayega mera jahan, reh jayega sirf andhera bas ek pal mein, zindagi hosh mein hi nahi.

khali khali dinon ki dastan, chal diye hai na jane kab kahan, ajnabi rehguzar aur meloun hai tanhaiyan, dunya hi badli hamari bas ek pal mein, zindagi hosh mein hi nahi.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main tujhe dil se nikaloo kaise? ashq palkoon mein chupa loon kaise?....  :Frown: 

im feeeling goooood

----------


## RAHEN

> very informative Rahen, i was not aware of all that, i really do not smile at people i m mostly minding my own business, not caring about anybody  jabhi shayad i do not have a lot of friends. :ye;


but i can say ..the ones u have are simply wonderful...:ye;....hmm with me its not like i pass smile every where...when i m guest somewhere and when i m interested to know ppl around ..then only i smile.....but now its all over...now its like i m more interested in knowing ppl that i already know...i mean wanting to know them much more...and yes i do start chatting with them yes with smile.. :Big Grin:  as it is welcoming attitude.. :Smile:  
because i have found out that wanting to know more ppl has made me feel insincere to those i already know... :Smile: 

rightnow..willing to write and write... :Big Grin: ...the weather is superb....mashaAllah...i hope everyone is fine... :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

F33l!nG HaPpY!! :bg:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Loveley

Its Rainning For more than 24 Hours here

Lovely Weather But Very Cold Out There  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

^ yeap same here.. it's been raining here since december the 2nd I guess and the weather is pretty nice.

----------


## RAHEN

yahan to barish ka mausam gaya...abhi dhoop he dhoop hai...but this one is also cooll.... :Big Grin: ...feeling sick...and happy at the same time...

----------


## unexpected

Shukar hai baarish khatum hui aur dhoop aa gayi :bg:
Get Well Soon Aapi :givefl;
I'm Enjoying the HolidayzZ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeeeeling saddd

----------


## RAHEN

> Shukar hai baarish khatum hui aur dhoop aa gayi :bg:
> Get Well Soon Aapi :givefl;
> I'm Enjoying the HolidayzZ...


sisooo...aik din mein theek ho gai...green tea zinda bad.... :Big Grin: 
thanks ma mulan...:givefl; :hug2; 

once again wishing for rain... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Three unfinished projects versus myself  :Frown:  The game is on.. help me God  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Ok....!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling tireeddd

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Sleepy.......:desiyawn:

----------


## RAHEN

Feeling life.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling guilty :s

----------


## mytonse

feeling sad and happy and tensed..Cant figure..Somewhat feel alive for some one ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling goooooooooood but bored

----------


## Roshni

> but i can say ..the ones u have are simply wonderful...:ye;....hmm with me its not like i pass smile every where...when i m guest somewhere and when i m interested to know ppl around ..then only i smile.....but now its all over...now its like i m more interested in knowing ppl that i already know...i mean wanting to know them much more...and yes i do start chatting with them yes with smile.. as it is welcoming attitude.. 
> because i have found out that wanting to know more ppl has made me feel insincere to those i already know...
> 
> rightnow..willing to write and write......the weather is superb....mashaAllah...i hope everyone is fine...


yeah i guess i have been nice with people lately as well :ye; 
wanting to know more ppl has made you feel insincere with people you already know? this part was pretty confusing. you meant ke it distracts your attention off from people you already know or divide your attention?

well weather here is very foggy and cold. loving it. 
my mood's been acting up alot lately.

----------


## Hina87

Deathly tired. No more college! I've been going since summer break and i also have to go during winter break...ugh..then starts spring classes... 

I feel like laying on a beach and sleeping for a couple of weeks  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

"you meant ke it distracts your attention off from people you already know "

yeah..this is the reason...thats why i avoid now... :Smile: 


feeling great..shukar al hamdAllah...barish phir se hone ka andesha hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

I'm Lyk >>> :twisted;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol..matlab pagal?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feeeling gooooooood

----------


## RAHEN

ma mulan...take one thing at a time and everything will be done hopefully...

feeling refreshed..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling freeeshhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Endurer

Well finally.. I can feel the pain going away.  :Smile:  How are ya'll doing? it's been a million years since I last posted something valuable here... make me.. please?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

where have u been? bizi?

----------


## Hina87

I'm bored and tired and tired of being bored and tired  :Big Grin: 

I will be going to the doctors on Saturday to get checked up on the million problems going on in my body. Mom says I either have a thyroid problem or depression... how exciting...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im happyyyyyyyy

----------


## Omar

I m so happy 

Today Time Passed Quickly 

Having No Trouble

Thnx My God.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im tireddddd

----------


## Endurer

Sweeto how was your birthday? and the surprise *ahem* :bg:

I am feeling a little good at the moment.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh haan...my b -day was peeeeeeeerfect  :Big Grin:  aisi b day pehli kabhi nahi howi  :Big Grin:  kasam se im so so so so happy  :Big Grin:  andd u knw wat ...mujhe surprise mein CAR mili  :Embarrassment:  NEW  :Big Grin:  leiken mere paas abhi license nai hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

MashAllah .. wow WOW wow  :Big Grin:  congratulaaaaaaaations  :Big Grin:  ab to app se cake k sath sath treat bhi lein gey mein aur omar :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha acha treat ke baare mein baad mein soochoon ghi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

now i m going to bed.. raat ke 1 baje hain ...aur subha 6 baje uthna hai..so Byeeeee Allah hafiiiz take care keep smiling  :Big Grin:  gud nite  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ok sleep well  :Big Grin:  Allah Hafiz  :Smile: 

ajj Hina nahi aye abi tak :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Gud morning  :Big Grin:  

im feeling sleeeeeepy...

----------


## Hina87

> ok sleep well  Allah Hafiz 
> 
> ajj Hina nahi aye abi tak :s


Hina ko choro. Deelu Bhai kahan bhaag gahein?

I feel really good right now. Listening to Michael Jackson  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

great to hear that sis...keep being happy

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Yasra :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling tirredddddddddddd

----------


## RAHEN

> Well finally.. I can feel the pain going away.  How are ya'll doing? it's been a million years since I last posted something valuable here... make me.. please?


right now nothing much....wat abt u.. 
wat according to u is a valuable posting...?


@ sweeto ma sis..good morning to u too..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud afternoon  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feeelin gooooooood

----------


## Omar

Feeling Good With A lil Flu

Fingers Going to Freeze

Still i Cant Left Can ov Cold Drink once a day  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeelinn....i dont knw  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling tired...how is everyone?

----------


## RAHEN

feeling nothing...trying to make ma mood...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeeling very happy  :Big Grin:  

aaj party hai idher  :Big Grin:  we r going to rooooooooock the world  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

My shadow's the only one that walks besides me.. my shallow heart's the only thing thats beating... sometimes I wish someone out there will find me.. till then I walk alone :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh no...phir se wohi malang :s

----------


## Hina87

:rolling; @Naila 

I'm not sure how I feel at the moment. I guess I'm a little worried about my future  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling blah...bored

----------


## RAHEN

feeling v.great ...because i got back arcade tetris championship again... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

thats nice...I cannot play that game...im very bad at it:cryss:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeeling goooodie good

----------


## Endurer

You betrayed me and now I am out for revenge.. this time there is no one holding me back.. yeap your read it right...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOLDIIIIIIIIIING BACKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wats ur wrong wid u ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

I've been barely moving all day. My head feels like it's going to fall off at any moment.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling gooooooooooood

----------


## RAHEN

> thats nice...I cannot play that game...im very bad at it:cryss:


no problem...i will teach u if u want...wat u say..?
actually i waz bad at it..but now i feel i m the best in that game... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl..how r u all??

im feeling soo tireddd

----------


## Kainaat

Me too aaj kal office mein itna kaam hai ke poocho mat  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

I'm angry, upset, tired, and of course, my head hurts.

*sigh*

----------


## friendlygal786

> no problem...i will teach u if u want...wat u say..?
> actually i waz bad at it..but now i feel i m the best in that game...


oh thats real sweet sis...yea sure if u can giv me a few tips that would be super... :Smile:

----------


## Omar

I m Feeling Very Cool

Just listening To madonna or Woh kehte hey k i m Frozen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling saaaaaaad...dunno why ...

----------


## Atlantic

feeling very very very tired ....and somewhat angry!

----------


## harlie

Feeling Sleepy! :yawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same hereeeee :s

----------


## Atlantic

feel like crying....

----------


## KTS

well~ i was goin thru what all have said. some happy some sad..

me! what i feel is lack of utopia. gosh! i feel there should be a rewind button in life. so many things went wrong and all i cud do was watch them happen.
well! i sound like such a loser, but hope is what keeps me going.

but i do feel ontop of the world at the same time. coz iknow iv got what it takes and m going where i should be, i am no longer a lost soul wandering the  lonely fields of hopelessness.....i did lose something precious ( a worldly claim) but instead i gained something priseless ( a spiritual purity). what i learned is life is all about choices. There may b misshaps but they all happen because we make the wrong choices ( ofcourse not knowing they are wrong). if we go through pain its because we chose the painfull path, n then all is left with us are useless regrets....but that when life lives you. but now i know i have to live life...like it or not...so might as well make the best of it. 
and now i look back and say it was not that bad, just because it wasn't perfect doesn't mean it was noting at all......it was me then so weak and lonely....and its a new me now....strong , confident and monstrous. 

i m happy to be me and happy to be alive, Thanks to Allah the almighty for showing me what pain is, now if i get happiness i enjoy it to the max rather then complaning coz i know what pain feels like and compared to it the happiness i get is well deserved and worth feeling...life! it may not be perfect but it doesn't mean i am dead.

----------


## Endurer

The rocker in me is back :dj; < yeah I know he took hell lot of a time  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wese you people may find it interesting that the things/people we hate the most are the ones we miss.. once they are gone. I really can't blame life.. since we are what we choose to be. Life is just an excuse that we use/abuse to run away from self-confrontation. I have confronted myself on various occasions.. have you?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling .....SADDDDD

----------


## Endurer

aaj bhi mere rahien rokti hien.. yaadien tere daman khencti hien.. bhool chuke hien jo humein; yaad aate to hien. Janey phir kab milen tere mere raste.. aas tote nahi, yaad itna rahe. Raat dhalne to hai - aaney ujale to hien.

Sweeto kyun udass ho aap?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dont know  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww kissi ney kuch kaha?  :Smile: 

Btw nice signature  :Stick Out Tongue:  {I know who she is  :Big Grin:  }

----------


## Miss_Sweet

everyone knw who she is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur haan ...kisi se jhagra howa hai....islie mera mood bhi off hai  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

> aaj bhi mere rahien rokti hien.. yaadien tere daman khencti hien.. bhool chuke hien jo humein; yaad aate to hien. Janey phir kab milen tere mere raste.. aas tote nahi, yaad itna rahe. Raat dhalne to hai - aaney ujale to hien.
> 
> Sweeto kyun udass ho aap?


Very nicely said bro...I am feeling this way as well...

----------


## friendlygal786

Naila--hope everything turns out ok :Smile:  
Atlantic--sorry to hear u r upset...

I am feeling somewhat sad also, missing someone and a bit confused...

----------


## niceguy

very bored...

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

If only I had someone to miss, I'd join everyone in being sad lol

I'm in a paradoxic and incidentally, very odd mood...

----------


## Hina87

ahem... excuse me?

You have me to miss :$

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

> ahem... excuse me?
> 
> You have me to miss :$



Haha I miss my family but I meant someone special. You know...ek larki ne dekha to aisa laga  :Wink:  LOL

----------


## Hina87

Bleh. Who needs that right now? Heck... I don't want/need a guy to come make minced meat out of my already sensitive self. Being solo has it's advantages  :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

friendlygal..thanks for your feedback...yeah...after all that crying..hmm...today....feeling a little better for time being....

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

> Bleh. Who needs that right now? Heck... I don't want/need a guy to come make minced meat out of my already sensitive self. Being solo has it's advantages



I'm in the point in my life where a "better half" would be nice. You are a little young yet, but you will see what I mean when you get to be just around your mid 20's.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin.....sleeeepy..abhi kaam se ai hoon so ab sone ko dil karing

----------


## Omar

I m Feeling Like Dance Wid Shakira  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i dont no Wats Happening :s I m Listening her since Morning

Drums beating my heart

----------


## Miss_Sweet

shakira ne shikaar kar lia aap pe :rolling;

----------


## Omar

No Sorry Itni Kuch Kismat To woH abhe huey nai ^

I M Feeling Gr8 2 or 3 Days Left to be there in my Room Yup  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

Currently Listening to John Cena :bg;

----------


## spotlesssoul

> friendlygal..thanks for your feedback...yeah...after all that crying..hmm...today....feeling a little better for time being....


Everything alright Baji?  :Smile:

----------


## harlie

*Feeling Tired :hammer:*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...

sar dard kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

> friendlygal..thanks for your feedback...yeah...after all that crying..hmm...today....feeling a little better for time being....


good to hear that sis...somtimes crying is a good thing to let all ur hurt come out...but dont make it a habit! :Smile:

----------


## moments

em feeling so much romantic...........................

----------


## Endurer

Neend mein hoon full time :s

----------


## niceguy

bored as usual

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Lost in an endless sea of thought....

----------


## friendlygal786

ya same here...lost in thought, cant find anything

----------


## RAHEN

thoughts...hmm..if u both can share..may b i/we can help u...
u know sometimes sharing helps..the way we cant find seem to be found by others......kabhi kabhi aisa hota hai k jis situation par hum sochte hain uska jawab hummare kareeb hota hai lekin we always endup in many thoughts that are not related... :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

My mind never stops thinking. I have an active brain even as I sleep. Sometimes it makes it difficult to sleep. But as to the specific thoughts I am lost in, well, they are very sporadic. The subject matter of these thoughts range from 'what is in my future' to 'how do I get through the day' to more philosophical questions such as 'what is the reason we exist.'

So they are not thoughts that I really need help with, but they are ones that do keep me wondering.

----------


## RAHEN

> same here...
> 
> sar dard kar raha hai


rest bhi aik medicine hai..use kar lo ma sis.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> My mind never stops thinking. I have an active brain even as I sleep. Sometimes it makes it difficult to sleep. But as to the specific thoughts I am lost in, well, they are very sporadic. The subject matter of these thoughts range from 'what is in my future' to 'how do I get through the day' to more philosophical questions such as 'what is the reason we exist.'
> 
> So they are not thoughts that I really need help with, but they are ones that do keep me wondering.


There are many Questions in this world we dont have answer for....i know its important to self analyze...but this is also important to live in today and now...if ur mind is so mashaAllah active then surely u r going through these Questions everyday..and most probably everyday seems to be the same day for u...one can never know wat is in future...if they do then there is no existence of future...
yes there is a purpose of life..no one is idle here...everyone brings destruction/improvement to the mankind ..the reason of existence is the Question which comes to everyone's mind...and the truth is someone know it early and someone gets it late..but all of them do get it...and this all doesnot happen with just thinking abt it...it happens by the aim/direction u choose...some choose to die for their country ..some choose greediness...etc...everyone finds way by listening to their heart with the help of mind.....not everyone is same..and so not everyone has the same reason to live...but all of them do have..and its the way we do things that makes us know wat is our reason to live.... :Smile: 
remembrance of Allah is a good source of peace of mind...i can guarantee on this.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> oh thats real sweet sis...yea sure if u can giv me a few tips that would be super...


-practise makes the man perfect...
-relax and make ur hand movements fast right from the 1st level so that when u r on 5+ u dont find problem with its speed...and enjoy how u get points because then if u couldnot make high u still will appreciate ur effort...
-first change the shapes according to ur requirement and play by seeing ur next shape it will help

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling gooood today  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Umm..finally am back on this thread..Long ago i decided not to show anyone my conditions etc..But yesterday i got defeat from myself  :Smile:  My misbehaviours are increasing day by day and they are really hurting my beloveds..Main apni damaghi halchal ki bheent apne apnoon ko he charha rahee hoon..May be cuz there are lot many fears alive in my mind or i dont deserve the love they give to me  :Smile:  Feeling normal right now.. Magar phir bhi kal ke waqiyat meri nazroon ke samnay ghoom rahe hain..Mujhe akelay hone se pehli bar dar lagne laga hay..It feels as if i will get mad if i wanna be alone..

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

First time fears of independence is normal. You will learn to take stride in all you do in your life. This is a step we must all take at one time or another. Insha Allah you will do just fine and your fears will be put to ease.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx sis...im not fast enough thats the prob i think...but ur rite, practice zaroori hai :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome.. :Smile: 

feeling great and ready for this new day... :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

a lil freaked out. I feel like I have crossed my limits accidently, no wait, with all my intentions. Then why I am so scared?

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Happy Happy.........Dunno Why  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling also gooood

----------


## friendlygal786

Feeling at peace for the first time in the past few days...dont kno howlong it will last tho...lets see...

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Content, yet somewhat...unknown...
Perhaps a little emotionless at the moment...
Not sure...

----------


## Hina87

I just got really dizzy, and now I'm nauseated. 

Also feeling somewhat bored. Miss someone, which I don't want to miss, but do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehehe...

feeling well enough to welcome hajj...feeling great..shukar al hamdAllah.. :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

> I just got really dizzy, and now I'm nauseated. 
> 
> Also feeling somewhat bored. Miss someone, which I don't want to miss, but do


Aww missing Uncle Jumloo? LOL

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin: 

I don't know about Jumloo uncle, but I do miss an uncle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Feeling okie Dokiee After Few Days of Hazardz Hours.

Just pimping around house Describe sumthing New  :Big Grin: 

Rain is Over and Flu is Start

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i m feeeling tired..abhi kaam se ai hoon

----------


## Hina87

I feel very alone all of the sudden. I feel like I don't belong anywhere. 

i wanna heal i wanna feel what i thought was never real
i wanna let go of the pain i've felt so long.
erase all the pain til its gone
i wanna heal i wanna feel like i'm close to something real.
i wanna find something i've wanted all along
somewhere i belong

----------


## Atlantic

well...talk it out Hina sis ..inshallah you will feel better..
feel like talking to a friend

----------


## Hina87

Talk with who? Chatting online isn't exactly the same feeling as physically talking. 

I would think I could handle this, but w/o talking, I'm not going to get anywhere. 

Thanks for asking though.  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

well, sis you are welcome to talk with me..i would love to listen 2 you and give some feed back....

----------


## Hina87

That's very sweet of you, but I can't. Yesterday, I posted my anger and then deleted the post because I didn't want anyone to read it. I don't think anyone can really help me at this point, but thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> First time fears of independence is normal. You will learn to take stride in all you do in your life. This is a step we must all take at one time or another. Insha Allah you will do just fine and your fears will be put to ease.


Hummm  :Smile:  May be..I cant say anything right now atleast  :Smile:  Thankyou for your concern brother :hug1:

----------


## unexpected

*Feeling Cold :$*

----------


## spotlesssoul

> I feel very alone all of the sudden. I feel like I don't belong anywhere. 
> 
> i wanna heal i wanna feel what i thought was never real
> i wanna let go of the pain i've felt so long.
> erase all the pain til its gone
> i wanna heal i wanna feel like i'm close to something real.
> i wanna find something i've wanted all along
> somewhere i belong


Hummm  :Smile:  Know what Baji?You need to talk to your OWNSELF.. Kabhi kabhar apne aap se guftugu humain buhat se aanay wale masloon se bachanay ke ilava humain humare wajood ki haqeeqat se bhi ba-khabar kar deti hay  :Smile:  And THAT is the main thing Baji that you YOURSELF wanna come out of this state and wanna get rid of this phase by healing  :Smile:  And i know THIS will make you out of EVERYTHING..Kyunke jab tak apne aapko sambhalnay ka irada barqarar ho aur haqeeqatoon ka KHUD se samna karne ka wada dil main zinda ho tow kuch bhi ho khatam ho ke rehta hay  :Smile:  These all states are timely phases..Dont take them serious..They will at the end let you know who YOU really ARE  :Smile: 

Be Blessed always..Love ya..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling goooooood...
my fingers are soooo cold

----------


## Pehli Barish

I aint feeling too good,very sad at the mean time.Got punishment for a thing i havent done :Smile: ... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwww....who gave u punishment?

----------


## Pehli Barish

Hmm it's a looooooong story siso :Frown:

----------


## Pehli Barish

sweet siso can u tell me from where i can change my gender?Ddidnt find any option in my profile :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Click here http://www.desitwist.com/usercp.php

and on the left you ll find "EDit Profile" ...click on it and scroll down till u find "GENDER" its not dat difficult  :Wink:

----------


## Pehli Barish

thanx dear siso,

I have been there but let me check it again :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

you'll find it  :Wink:  otherwise..send me a PM..then i' ll help u

----------


## Hina87

> Hummm  Know what Baji?You need to talk to your OWNSELF.. Kabhi kabhar apne aap se guftugu humain buhat se aanay wale masloon se bachanay ke ilava humain humare wajood ki haqeeqat se bhi ba-khabar kar deti hay  And THAT is the main thing Baji that you YOURSELF wanna come out of this state and wanna get rid of this phase by healing  And i know THIS will make you out of EVERYTHING..Kyunke jab tak apne aapko sambhalnay ka irada barqarar ho aur haqeeqatoon ka KHUD se samna karne ka wada dil main zinda ho tow kuch bhi ho khatam ho ke rehta hay  These all states are timely phases..Dont take them serious..They will at the end let you know who YOU really ARE 
> 
> Be Blessed always..Love ya..


Well, I've become so excluded from life, that I have forgotten how to stay in touch with myself. But, Insha Allah, I will recuperate.  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

oho hina appi why are you so depressed?

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Well, I've become so excluded from life, that I have forgotten how to stay in touch with myself. But, Insha Allah, I will recuperate.


InshAllah..  :Smile:  Nahin Baji..you HAVE to revive yorself about your OWNSELF..Dont wait for anyone to come and wipe your tears..start taking decisions by YOURSELF..Your Allah is in your heart and He is The Omnipresent..Share everything with him and make your self assure about what to do now..And everything will be fine soon..InshAllah

Be Blessed Always and Everafter..

----------


## Pehli Barish

mein sad hon boht :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Ar'ay..Kyun Nida kya hua?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wat happend Nida??

im feeling goooooooooddieee

----------


## RAHEN

i know hina sis will and she can... :Smile: 
nida sis wat happened...?
hira sis how r u feeling...
ma sis.. me also fine...tomorrow is eid here and i m feeling great..mashaAllah...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

datss gud r feeeling gr8  :Big Grin: 

idher bhi eid kal hi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

I will Insha Allah Hira and Aapi.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> oho hina appi why are you so depressed?


I'll be okay Nida.  :Smile: 

Sirf ek nunni si pari mujhe Baji bolti hein yahan.  :Smile: 
Mujhe bohat acha laga ke aap ne mujhe Aapi bola. :hug2;

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

pyaar huaa iqraar hua hai
pyaar se phir kyon darta hai dil

kahta hai dil, rasta mushkil
maaloom nahin hai kahan manzil - 2

pyaar hua iqraar hua ...

dil kahe is maang ko, main taaron se sanvaar doo
tumase nayaa sansaar loo, tumko naya sansaar doon
chaand aur sooraj, doop gagan ke
is dharti pe utaar doo
aaha ha aaha ha, aaaaa ...

pyaar huaa iqraar hua ...

raaton dason dishaaon se, kahengi apni kahaniyaan
preet hamare pyaar ki, doharaaengi javaaniyaan
main na rahoongi, tum na rahoge
phir bhi rahengi nishaaniyaan
aahaa ha aaha ha, aaaa ...

pyaar hua iqraar hua ...

 :Big Grin:  Woohoo lalala I feel alright and mostly content with life  :Smile:  :Smile:  :ltongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah. It really is so nice to her so bro  :Smile: 

@Hina Baji..Yeh hoyee na baat meri Baji ki :hug1: Aur aap jab bhi mujhe nanhi pari bolti ho na i feel myself ashamed n embaressed :$ Sachi :$

@ Rahen Baji.. Me?  :Smile:  Am feeling much better today .Fasting always provides me with contenment and so is doing today  :Smile:  Pichlay kuch dinon main buhat kuch seekha maine aur abb ussi kay saath zindagi main aagay barhane ki kooshish kar rahee hoon  :Smile:  What about ya? Today is your Eid na .. Eiud mubarak na :giveflower; 

May this Eid brings loads of happiness for you and contenment for Hina Baji..Ameen sum ameen

----------


## Fairy

_Pichlay kuch dinon main buhat kuch seekha maine aur abb ussi kay saath zindagi main aagay barhane ki kooshish kar rahee hoon_ 

Jese k?  :Smile:  Kya kya seekha Hira. Shayad jaan ker mein bhi kuch seekh paoon  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

*Feeling Very Tired.....:desiyawn:*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling gooooooooooood

----------


## Endurer

A pass a, a pass a sanam... saha na jaye dorion ka gham; tujeh hai kasam!

Kal ki kisko khabar hai. bas is lamhe ko mujeh to hai jena.. tera kaisa assar hai, tere bina to lagey dil kahien na... Na khuahishon pe kar koi sitam; tujeh hai kasam, tujeh hai kasam, tujeh hai kasam!

Mein hoon, tanhaiyan hien, khuabon ki rangen parchaeyan hien. Tou hai, madhoshian hien, khamoshion mein bhi sargoshiyan hien; na tor pyar ka haseen bharam, tujeh hai kasam!

A pass a sanam, saha na jaye dorion ka gham; tujeh hai kasam! .\.

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

I am fully in my enigmatic persona facade right now. I feel so...open to the world...so...vulnerable, yet in control...

----------


## RAHEN

hira...tell me also wat u learned..wanna know...and maybe i can add something to ur info...and blessed eid mubarak to u too also... :Smile: 

feeling simply great...shukar al hamdAllah....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling goooooood ...but tired

----------


## RAHEN

rightnow...willing to go to corniche..

----------


## moments

em feeling a lil bit tired........

----------


## Endurer

It feels great to be part of a very competitive industry. As far as I am concerned, nothing beats the joy of doing all the hard work to stand above the rest. I'll tell you that it's hard to get off ground when you're financially stranded and emotionally polluted.. But.. once you rise, everything else falls. I've been living to see that particular look on the face of those who thought I'd fail. LIVE FOR THAT MOMENT PEOPLE! 

Follow God, he holds your breath.

----------


## RAHEN

:applaud;
wah kia baat kahi hai aap ne brother....bilkul theek thak...

kia dialogue mara hai..."Follow God, he holds your breath"

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aapi and Jiya.. It will be difficult for me to pen down all of them as they are in form of random thoughts right now  :Smile:  Also they involve some of my relations directly and i dun wanna do that  :Smile: 

Btw Jiya..I cant stop my smile on your statement "Kya dialogue mara hay"  :Big Grin: 

And lastly my dear Bhaiyya Janee  :Smile:  I dunno wat should i say on this  :Smile:  I have always admitted and admired that you indeed are the one who fights all alone and make yourself proved by your work..  :Smile:  May Allah bless you always and everafter as you really deserve to be blessed  :Smile:  Ameen sum ameen..

All the very best to you in all what you do in you life..May you always get what you want and that what is BEST for you..Khush rehiye..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling sleeeepy

----------


## Hina87

I feel like my brain is going to explode. I wish there was a way to make it stop thinking. Well, I am taking medication...it's called..... Eminem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i think mujhe influenca hogaya hai...kal shaam se ghala kharab and sar dard aur nose run hoing  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Uh oh.. get well soooooooooooooooooooon naila (naila's eshtyle  :Big Grin:  )  :Smile: 

It's time to google new reasons in my life. No, you stay away from me.. I don't need your trifle.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling mast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Feeling lonesome...

"Jaanam dekhlo mitgaye duriyan main yahaan hoon yahaan hoon yahaan hoon yahaan..."

----------


## RAHEN

feeling masti...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

now im so depressed....:x

----------


## spotlesssoul

Am getting overtensed about my studies..I guess i am becoming really non serious..Had hoti hay mazay karne ki bhi :s I know i CAN do everything i want but i am just getting mad on my mood and heart :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling...relaxed

----------


## RAHEN

aaj bahut salon baad kisi ko tang karne ka dil chahta hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  to karlo na  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feelin gooooood

----------


## Atlantic

feeling down...

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

I am feeling down as well...

In the mood to get into a fiery debate and get all my verbal ammo out. I need a vacation from life...

----------


## RAHEN

@ miss-sweet- lekin kisse karon...every one is dreaming..i mean sleeping... :Big Grin: 

dont talk abt vacation from life..talk abt vacation from job... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe karlo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feelin sad  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

I'm in a full throttle ghetto mood right now... listening to my oldies...Big Pimpin by Jay Z  :Big Grin: 


Where's my bro when I need him... he's the only one i can act my ghettoness out on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

i am feeling extreemly stressed out and upset...i need to get out of here....

----------


## moments

em feeling excited...dont know why...em feeling like that sometimes with no reason

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im out of control  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Having major mood swings right now. I'll be fine one second, and the next I'll start yelling. I really think I should be institutionalized or something. My head is starting to hurt of course as well.

----------


## Atlantic

Feeling very happy right now....  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

thats good sis...glad 2 hear that :Smile:  
Im feeling a bit sick but otherwise, feeling pretty good

----------


## Endurer

get well soon  :Smile: 

won't you cure my tragedy? don't take her smile away from me.. she's broken & i am far away.. if you make the world a stage for me.. then I hope that you can hear me scream.. won't you cure my tragedy? i can't take this anymore i can't feel this anymore.. won't you take and give her pain to me? because my whole life i have made mistakes.. can you hear me scream?

yeah cold rocks :dj;

----------


## moments



----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeeling sleeeeeepy

----------


## Hina87

I feel much better than I did yesterday. I had a therapy session with my mom.  :Big Grin:  It was kind of weird because I'm not used to talking about my feelings with my family. 

I have to start thinking positively and get off these retarded pills.

----------


## AaDi

hmm same as usual .. down n low .. kinda used to it now .. abh toh nah tension ho toh ajeeb lagta hai .. per letz hope tomorrow will be better than today .. damn been three yearz :P now m gettin tired of hopin for a better tommorrow .. 

PS: nice thread ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling useless rite now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Am feeling severe pain  :Smile:  Aur aaj blackmailers ka koi sms nahi ayaa  :Big Grin:  My cell appears to be very incomplete without them now  :Stick Out Tongue:  Really now i wanna have adventure with them :$ But it's just my family and siblings due to whom i have to keep quiet and suffer without responding or saying single thing :frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling....mad...duno whyyy

----------


## RAHEN

hina sis...great..happy for u... :Smile: 

hira sis....inshaAllah waqt k sath sub theek ho jayega... :Smile: 

I m feeling great...shukar al hamdAllah...and waiting for hina sis to be online...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im veerryyy happy :bg: :bg:

----------


## RAHEN

thats great ma sis..

i cant express wat i m feeling today...but its kind of making me bored...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

why dat aapi? find somethin fun to do:bg: 

i m feeling little sad...

----------


## syeda

umm fine soch rahi hun k naya siggy banaon..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eeey syeda :bg: long time...bohat der baad ai ho tum dt pe  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

chalein a to gai na.. ye shukar manayein :P

----------


## manni9

haan bauth bauth ehsaan kia aap nay werna hum kittne ghumgeen ho gae thee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...manni aapki abhi adat nahi ghai tang karne ki  :Stick Out Tongue: 

purane din yaad agaye :rolling;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

nahi abhi meri umer hi kya hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata hai kya umr hai aapki  :Stick Out Tongue:  khelne koodne ki :bg: hena? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

waoo tum tou bauth akhel mand ho gain,shabaash mogembo kush huwa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ho ghai  :Embarrassment:  main to shoro se hi hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  :bg: bas aapko kabhi pata chala hi nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

oh thnks.. abh mein ehsan jatati nahi ji.. aplog gamgeen ho gaye the isliye to ayi hun wapis :P

----------


## manni9

@ naila: haan shaayed ho per patta hi nahi challa  :Stick Out Tongue: 
@ syeda: jee aapki zare nawazi theri jo aap wapas aain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to nahi howi thi gumgeen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> @ naila: haan shaayed ho per patta hi nahi challa 
> @ syeda: jee aapki zare nawazi theri jo aap wapas aain


haan..apna DIMAGH use karo ghe to pata chale gha na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

main demagh say nahi dil say soochta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh haan:bg: zahir hai..dimagh hoga to dimagh se socho ge na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

jo hoe hein unk liye ayi hun  :Stick Out Tongue:  

n manni k paas dimagh hi nahi to usse poochein ge kaise?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

hahahaha.. wow sweety hamari tumhari kitni soch milti ha  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz yaaa bohat milti hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolzz.. har baat pe zuban nikalne wali bhi milti ha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lo kerlo baat,loog kehte hain ke ager kismaat nay saath dia tou main bhi koi cheez ijaat kerne ki salahiyet rekhta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...iska matlab kismat ne saath nai dia?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@syeda...haan yeh adat bhi milti hai :bg:

----------


## syeda

lolz.. agar aisa ho to scientists ki jagah apko udher bitha dete hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ki jagah  :Embarrassment: 
hum tou kud aik Scientist hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...baaton se to nai lag raha hai  :Big Grin:  scientist hone ke liye DIMAGH ka hona zaroori hai mister :Wink:

----------


## syeda

yea khawabun mein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ab aap loogon ko tou maloom hi hea ke main boolta kum aur kaam ziyada kerta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

yea dikh raha ha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

isi routine pe rahe to bas logon ko bhi khawab hi dikhein ge ap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaam ? kaisa kaam manni ? :bg:

----------


## manni9

kaam tameeri kaam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LOL...apka kaam kaam nahi hota :P

----------


## manni9

ab main koi kaam naam ke liye thori kerta hoon jo aap ko maloom challe ke mera kya kaam hea :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to phir kis ke liye karte ho? agar naam ke liye nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolz.. yea jabh kam kareinge to naam bhi bane ga na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

insaaniyet ki khidmaat ke liye aur kis liye :P

----------


## syeda

lolz.. dekhein jhoot bolna buri baat ha.. chalein insan waisa to jhoot bole jo samagh bhi aye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

inki baat kisi ko samajh me nahi ati :bg: aur ani b nai chahie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lo u know mujhe tou maloom bhi nahi tha ke jhoot hoota kya hea,mager aap loogon nay sub sikhadiya  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

> inki baat kisi ko samajh me nahi ati :bg: aur ani b nai chahie


sirf unko samajh aati hea jin ke paas samajh hooti hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ho haye  :Embarrassment:  khud pe baat ai to mukar gae..sharam ani chahie :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> sirf unko samajh aati hea jin ke paas samajh hooti hea


jihaaan...aapki batein ko liye mere paas samajh nai hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolz.. na aye to zada behter ha manni ji  :Stick Out Tongue: 

warna ap saal mein 11 mahine hospital guzarte  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

haan ittni high level ki baatain sirf mere jese akhel mand o hunar mand loogon ke hi samajh aasakti hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya na ayye syeda?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> haan ittni high level ki baatain sirf mere jese akhel mand o hunar mand loogon ke hi samajh aasakti hain


haan isilie to aap khud ke sath batein karte rehte ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

haan ab tou essa hi waqt aagaya hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pagalkhane mein daqla le lo bhai saab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

haan woh kehtte hain ke aap ki jagah 1 bauth hi serious case agaya tha (Naila ka  :Stick Out Tongue: ) iss liye wait kerna parde ga
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz..mera koi case wase ni hai :bg: woh koi aur naila ho ghi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ok 1 sawal iss ka plz direct jawab dena.
Koi pagal khud ko pagaal nahi kehta,aur jo kahe tou uss say barda koi paagal nahi now tell tum kon ho  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(phansa diya na  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kahan phansaya hai :bg: aap iske jawab to khud ho  :Big Grin:  aapne iska jawab ult dia tha ..matlab ke aap pagal hone se maane nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lol aap ke paas isska koi jawab nahi hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan kioke mujhe pata nai ke main pagal ho ke nai :bg:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ab bolo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

oh oh  yeh tou kaafi serious mamlaa hea ke tum sure taak nahi ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haaaan...main kisi ke liye pagal hoona  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

i'm feeling much better today...even though what the next moment holds is totally unpredictable...but for now...i'm feeling good.

----------


## AaDi

feeling low as usual .....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

m feelin goooooooooooooooooood

----------


## friendlygal786

Feeling tired otherwise ok...

----------


## friendlygal786

> i'm feeling much better today...even though what the next moment holds is totally unpredictable...but for now...i'm feeling good.


good to hear that sis...will pray that everything turns out ok :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> feeling low as usual .....


smile gullu :Smile:   Life is not so bad....

----------


## Atlantic

feeling very tired, sleepy and i just want to sleep for like 20 hrs..wake up without remembering how tired i was....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Strumming my pain with his fingers,
Singing my life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 

feeling saaad...

----------


## Pehli Barish

AWWWW sweeto siso why are u so sad?Come on chill sis :Smile: Really life isnt that bad :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aw..thanks.. :Smile:  im not sad anymore :Smile:  kabhi kabhi aisa din ata haina...jab mood OFFFFFF hota hai :s

----------


## friendlygal786

yea ata hai....
Im feeling ok but very cold here

----------


## AaDi

frankly .. feeling orrite .. but cant wait to hate tomorrow :x

----------


## Endurer

kal result a raha hai kia?  :Stick Out Tongue:  oh monday, bloody monday :rolling;

----------


## AaDi

hehe yea .. bk to uni  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. n trust me.. it aint da best course to start a new semester wid .. Career Development n Project Skills .. (£&"£$*£^") in simple  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling little bit tired and sleepy..thank God its free 2mrw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> hehe yea .. bk to uni  .. n trust me.. it aint da best course to start a new semester wid .. Career Development n Project Skills .. (£&"£$*£^") in simple


I recommend these books:




> Innovation and Entrepreneurship
> 
> Leading Quietly: An Unorthodox Guide to Doing the Right Thing
> 
> Why Nothing Works
> 
> Never Eat Alone

----------


## AaDi

> I recommend these books:


if dat was a joke i take it .. warna  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. main ne aaj tak kabhi course ki books nahi parhein .. yeh toh sab door ki baat hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. agay kal bore hona hai ja ke .. aur bore nahi karo yaaaaaaaaaar

----------


## Endurer

:x it ain't no joke! 

seriously bohat achi books hien.. or pehli baar mein kissi ko recommend ker raha hoon.

----------


## AaDi

> :x it ain't no joke! 
> 
> seriously bohat achi books hien.. or pehli baar mein kissi ko recommend ker raha hoon.


aur kar bhi kis ko rahe ho  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. i aint a book worm :s .. n trust me .. ma major is computing .. i have Career Development and Project Skills skills  :Stick Out Tongue:  yeh toh bas mufte ke credits  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. namez noted .. will recommend it to ma kids  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

hahahaha  :Big Grin:  kids ko perhana hai? mein to apne kids ko aish kerwaon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AaDi

leh .. aish ki aisi ki taisi .. main toh chun chun ke badle lon ga :x

----------


## Hina87

I actually feel refreshed. I don't want to be clingy to people anymore. I don't want to have expectations for them even though, sometimes, I do because it's natural. I really hate giving myself 100000% to people and not getting crap back. Why do I work so hard for people to KEEP liking me after the friendship has already begun? I am going to be selfish now. No one will be there for me, hold my hand, or hug me so...Hell! I might as well put MYSELF first because Hina is more important than anyone else.  :Smile:  I've been alone all my life, so I am a strong being that can take all the BS by myself. Independent woman!  :Wink:

----------


## AaDi

wow .. sum strong words ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hina87

Yah. I'm just pretty much sick of how people perceive me, and how hard I work to get attention.

----------


## AaDi

aww .. da best way to get attention is to ignore  :Wink:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aw..thanks.. im not sad anymore kabhi kabhi aisa din ata haina...jab mood OFFFFFF hota hai :s


That like a gud siso:kissing: Hmm ya tu sahi bat hai :Smile:  Per sorrow and happiness go side by side in life siso :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> I actually feel refreshed. I don't want to be clingy to people anymore. I don't want to have expectations for them even though, sometimes, I do because it's natural. I really hate giving myself 100000% to people and not getting crap back. Why do I work so hard for people to KEEP liking me after the friendship has already begun? I am going to be selfish now. No one will be there for me, hold my hand, or hug me so...Hell! I might as well put MYSELF first because Hina is more important than anyone else.  I've been alone all my life, so I am a strong being that can take all the BS by myself. Independent woman!


Siso the best way not to get hurt is not to keep alot of expectations from others But in case if it's habit of some person then he should better expect from Allah instead of others :thumbs:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aww .. da best way to get attention is to ignore


More than 100% right :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Hina87

Yes Nida you are right. Expectations can ruin your life, so it's better not to have them at all. However, it's something that's in human nature, and we don't even know that we're doing it. But I will do my best to keep myself from expecting certain things from others.  :Smile: 

Yah Aadi  :Big Grin: 
I've done it a couple of times.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

feeeeeeeeeling bored..............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> That like a gud siso:kissing: Hmm ya tu sahi bat hai Per sorrow and happiness go side by side in life siso


Ya dats true  :Smile:  Zindagi to naam hi kabhi khushi kabhi gham ka hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tujh say millay bitchar gaey tujh say bitshar kr mill gaey 
asi bhi qurbatain rahien asay bhi faslay rahay 
tu bhi na mill saka hamain 
umer bhi raeygaan gaey 
tujh say tu khair Ishq tha 
khud say magar gillay rahay

----------


## moments

feeling tired............

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Yes Nida you are right. Expectations can ruin your life, so it's better not to have them at all. However, it's something that's in human nature, and we don't even know that we're doing it. But I will do my best to keep myself from expecting certain things from others.


U left me with no choice but to agree with u siso :Smile:   :Smile:  


It's a part of human nature but atleast we can try not to keep expectations :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Ya dats true  Zindagi to naam hi kabhi khushi kabhi gham ka hai




Ab zindagi itni bhi buri nahi hai:curse; :curse; Waisa jaisa mosam insan k andar k hota hai na wo usi nazar sa dunia ko dekhta hai :captain:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw zindagi buri kahan hai :bg: Life is beautiiiiiful  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> i knw zindagi buri kahan hai :bg: Life is beautiiiiiful


ab ayin app line per:evil2: :evil2: :evil2: :evil2: :evil2:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kisi line per nai ai hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Mujhe aaj kal bohat neend aari hai. And...
I'm frustrated because I have work out for a full 30 hours for my physical fitness class by the end of this semester. I hate to work out. I'm practically boney as ever anyways. I can't get that '30 hours' out of my head. There's no way I'm getting less than an A just for a stupid PE class. :@

----------


## AaDi

aww best of luck ..

ma head hurtz :x simple tired of dis killin routine .. i havent done n e thin n itz one :@ .. time flies wen ur mind is not workin at all .. dun no how long i'll last

----------


## Pehli Barish

Ooooo everyone sees to be furious today :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jihaan....God bless! 

im feeling tireeeeeed...wanna sleeeep

----------


## Hina87

My mood ring I bought today is blue which means I'm calm.  :Big Grin:  I love these things.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Actually I'm really tired. Didn't sleep until 2 AM yesterday. Sar pe itna bhoj rakha howa tha kal. Abhi tuk kuch kuch rakha hai. Allah kare sab kuch theek hogai. I hope I sleep well tonight.... have that 3 hour biology lab tomorrow. :s

----------


## Atlantic

feeling really angry and upset...i just want to say everything that i want to say...but who can i trust....what will happen next...i will end up crying...and few minutes later...hunh...everything is back to normal...is this it?...this is.....

(btw nt looking fwd to any feed back)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling hungry...par kuch khane ko dil nai karing

----------


## Fairy

I was feeling the same Iqra sis...buhat gussa aaraha tha har baat pe. Allah ka shukar hai ab behter hoon n i hope ab aisa hi rahey...insha-Allah.

----------


## Hina87

Feel better Iqra Sis.  :Smile: 
I'm glad you're better today Baji. :giveflower;

Mein bhi thori upset hoon.  :Big Grin:  Watched a stupid TV show and almost started crying because of this: "Everyone should have at least one someone." The main character said that, and I just couldn't help myself.

----------


## Fairy

Aww...:hug; 
Waqayi Nida ne sahi kaha tha sub hi gussey mein ya upset hein aaj kal :s 

Don't worry Hina...woh someone bhi zaroor mill jayega zindagi mein  :Smile:  Insha-Allah n Aameen  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

You know when you've been waiting for something like this one piece of jewelry you've always wanted, but never had the money? And then later you realize that you can never have it because it just costs way too much. That's exactly how I feel. I'm just kind of numb now about it. 

But thank you for caring.  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Aww...:hug; 
> Waqayi Nida ne sahi kaha tha sub hi gussey mein ya upset hein aaj kal :s 
> 
> Don't worry Hina...woh someone bhi zaroor mill jayega zindagi mein  Insha-Allah n Aameen


Mein bhi bus ab ro paro ge  :cryss:  mere appi aur baki sari siso's bhi tu UPSET hain:cryss: 

Hina appi what happened?:biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> You know when you've been waiting for something like this one piece of jewelry you've always wanted, but never had the money? And then later you realize that you can never have it because it just costs way too much. That's exactly how I feel. I'm just kind of numb now about it. 
> 
> But thank you for caring.


:cryss: :cryss: :cryss: :cryss: 


Apppppppppppppppppppppppppiiii apna sath mujhy bhi rulain ge kiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:cryss:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin soooooooo tired...sone ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Pehli Barish

Tu ja ker so jayin na siso :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

baqi sab bhi soye hoe hian kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

feeling lonely......... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me tooo....aj to aisa lag raha hai jaise koi hai hi nai mere lie  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Seems this is the only way, I will soon be gone.. these feelings will be gone. :dj;

----------


## Atlantic

I'm feeling relieved to know that it's the weekend and i can sleep in...been too tired this week...hope to catch my sleep and perhaps be brainwashed from all those thoughts and worries...worries for nothing.

----------


## Hina87

@Nida-  :Big Grin:  Don't feel bad for me. If anything, prayers are always nice.

I am tired too Iqra Sis. I have to go to the gym tomorrow and work out  :Frown: ... Luckily, I'm dragging my mom with me.  :Big Grin:  hehehehe...let's see how that goes.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling gooooooood :Big Grin:

----------


## Jugnoh

P Barish mai ap ko woo Jewellery dil wah doo ap kooo ..hmmm ...lol

----------


## villies

hey kithe ho sab log yarrooooo

----------


## moments

feeling better than before......

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm sad today...........Akeela baith ker khoob rona ko dil ker reha hai :Frown: (

----------


## moments

plz dont be sad......if our friends are sad....then we will also.....

Think about that peoples who cares you...who dont want to see u sad....

Feeling lonely....

----------


## Pehli Barish

But i'm feeling lonely  :Frown: (

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main boreeeee ho rahi hooon.....

----------


## Hina87

Aisa hota hai kabhi kabar Nida.  :Smile: 

I know you'll jump over this feeling soon Insha Allah. :giveflower;

----------


## moments

yeah agree with Hina..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Aisa hota hai kabhi kabar Nida. 
> 
> I know you'll jump over this feeling soon Insha Allah. :giveflower;



hehehehe,thanx alot appi:kissing: I'm fine now:hug2; Like always........>>>>>>>> :evil2:  :biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> yeah agree with Hina.....


Is mein itna dant nikalna wali kia bat hai:curse;

----------


## manni9

aaj bauth hi ghussa hea prof per :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeling sickkkkkk

----------


## Atlantic

awee..i hope you get well soon miss sweet   :giveflower;

I am feeling like I am living a fairy tale .a sweet fairy tale.

----------


## Pehli Barish

Get well soon naila bahan :Smile: 


I'm feeling happy :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

Mai torah torah bore ho raha  hooon  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

abhi tu boriyat k ehsas ho reha hai :Smile:

----------


## ZaRa

get well soon niloo

iam feeling crazy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im better

im feeeeling MoNGoOOoo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Now i'm feeling sick :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...kya howa?

----------


## Pehli Barish

fever ho gaya naila.App kasi hain :Smile: ????

----------


## Ammc

*^^Hope you are feeling lot better aaj PB..

I am doing good as always...*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> fever ho gaya naila.App kasi hain????


aww..get well soon :hug2;

Main bilkul thiik thaak hoon :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aww..get well soon :hug2;
> 
> Main bilkul thiik thaak hoon


I'm oke now:kissing:

hmm goodi good.theek hi rehna ab:biggrin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> *^^Hope you are feeling lot better aaj PB..
> 
> I am doing good as always...*


yes i'm feeling better Ammc :Smile: 

thanx for being so kind and gracious :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> I'm oke now:kissing:
> 
> hmm goodi good.theek hi rehna ab:biggrin:


main thik nahi hoti kabhi  :Stick Out Tongue:  i mean thik frm dimagh;p

----------


## Omar

I have Just Seen Anti MAdoona's Jump Video  :Embarrassment: 

And My Feelings After that Uff Dont Ask me :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

Gloves off!

Poch rahe hein pochne waley, lekin hum batlayen kiya... Dagh yeh dil ney payen hien kese, unko hum samjhayen kiya.

It's been quite a while since I last posted a locus classicus in feelings cafe. The question is, where have I been all this time? Well I don't know, I really don't know. It's been a tough journey without her so far and I have lost all of my voracity. I don't take pride in being who I used to be or who (for that matter) I am, who I 'really' am.

It's raining here .. oh how I long for...

----------


## Pehli Barish

> main thik nahi hoti kabhi  i mean thik frm dimagh;p



CHALIN INSAN KO DIL SA THEEK HONA CHAYAH:hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheh bilkul sahi farmaya aapne  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Kabhi kabhi mein sochti hon k mein hamesha theek hi q farmati ho:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kabhi kabhi ghalat bhi farmati hogi naaa :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pehli Barish

Acha ab jab mein ghalat farmo na tu u mujhy bata dena :Stick Out Tongue:  theek hai na :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: :........................

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Acha ab jab mein ghalat farmo na tu u mujhy bata dena theek hai na


Okies bata doonghi:hug2;

----------


## Omar

Feeling satiate rhapsodist @ the moment  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling quiet ...willing to do something...

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Okies bata doonghi:hug2;


thanko..UR SIGGY is looking superb naila :Smile:  :hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u welcum and thanks :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling great...and happy....

----------


## Pehli Barish

Good to hear appi :Smile: 

eem i'm feeling a bit down.Dil ker reha hai amii jaldi sa aa jayin ghar :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

I'm feeling very very sad :Smile:  MashAllah sa aaj hamara apno na hi mujhy dhaga de di.Kisi dosra sa tu gila hi kia :Smile: Kabhi kabhi dil kerta hai net ko chor ker bhag jaon aur mur ker bhi na dekhon wapis

----------


## Pehli Barish

Agr mein kabhi DT per dobara nazar na aye tu is k matlab ho ga i left net :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling ill....im ill....NOOOOOOT GOOOOOD :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

> Agr mein kabhi DT per dobara nazar na aye tu is k matlab ho ga i left net


:hug2; Agar aap Dt mein dubara nazar na aayein tau samjhen ge...k aap gayi ho aane k liye...ya phir aap ka computer kharab ho gaya hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im same like before...sickkkkk

----------


## Muzi

feell like broken hearted

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwww....wat happend???

----------


## villies

feeling good rite now

----------


## Pehli Barish

> :hug2; Agar aap Dt mein dubara nazar na aayein tau samjhen ge...k aap gayi ho aane k liye...ya phir aap ka computer kharab ho gaya hai...




Awww:hug2; :hug2; Emm sometimes i just wana ran away.Bus aur koi bat nahi appi:kissing: :kissing: How are uuuuuuuuu:hug2; :hug2;

----------


## Muzi

> awwww....wat happend???


just had a big arguement wid tazi she sed she needs time

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww....i hope it will be better soon:hug2; dnt worryy.-.we girlz are like dat sometimes...lol

----------


## villies

> aww....i hope it will be better soon:hug2; dnt worryy.-.we girlz are like dat sometimes...lol


lolzzzzzzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya hai...main sach hi to kh rahi hoon :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

> aww....i hope it will be better soon:hug2; dnt worryy.-.we girlz are like dat sometimes...lol


yes I talked to a friend and she explained me everything...so I'm pretty cool with it now

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh dats gr8 :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

yeah I know lol

----------


## RAHEN

> Awww:hug2; :hug2; Emm sometimes i just wana ran away.Bus aur koi bat nahi appi:kissing: :kissing: How are uuuuuuuuu:hug2; :hug2;


feeling sleepy at the moment...how is ur health now...?is it better than yesterday..?

----------


## Pehli Barish

> feeling sleepy at the moment...how is ur health now...?is it better than yesterday..?


AlhumduliAllah i'm oke now appi:kissing: :kissing: App kasi hain?And omg u are going 2 fast appi..120 posts bhi ker lein aur :Embarrassment:  mashAllah:biggrin:

----------


## mytonse

Feelings...I beleive..still the same i hope..pretty nervy tod..Very col dweather outside..HAndling all RIHANNA tod

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kitna pyar karte hain tumhe sanaaaaam ..mere dil se poch lo naaa:hug2; 

feeeeling good....better :Big Grin:  finnally :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> Feelings...I beleive..still the same i hope..pretty nervy tod..Very col dweather outside..HAndling all RIHANNA tod


WElcome back yunus...glad to see u again..keep coming...yeah...this year climate is changing ..for many countries...

nida sis..nop this is not fast according to ma stamina...abhi tau me ne posting kum kar di hai..jitni ho sakti hai.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> WElcome back yunus...glad to see u again..keep coming...yeah...this year climate is changing ..for many countries...
> 
> nida sis..nop this is not fast according to ma stamina...abhi tau me ne posting kum kar di hai..jitni ho sakti hai..


WO0O0OW MashAllah.................:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Emm mein bhi net ziada use nahi kerti ab.Dil nahi kerta :Smile:

----------


## aneeza ali

m missing my aapi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

I am right here  :Wink: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jugnoh

Hi fairy aapii how r u ? after a long tim u out there  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Alhumdulillah I am fine  :Smile:  Aap kese hein?

----------


## Jugnoh

i m fine too par torah fever hai bukhar ....baqi sub theek thaaak hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Oh! Allah aapko sehat de..Aameen. 

Get well soon brother  :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

thank u soo much  ...

kiya hoo raha hai ap ki life mai  :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko kya howa ????

----------


## RAHEN

kia hoa nido....wat makes u sad again...

----------


## aneeza ali

> I am right here



but i can't see u  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling better today :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thats v.good..i hope u feel better always inshaALLAH....

----------


## Pehli Barish

> kia hoa nido....wat makes u sad again...


Nothing appi,I was just thinking what should be the reaction of a person when he comes to know after years that the one he/she loved didnt love him at all.Infact that person was just trying to get rid of him :Smile:  i was passing through the same phase :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball: 

BuT now i'm oke..Bus 1 shock ki si kafiyat thi us waqt kuch bola tu gaya nahi emoticons hi de diya :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> thats v.good..i hope u feel better always inshaALLAH....


Thank you :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling goooood....

----------


## manni9

Feeling Great(Thnx to Allah) aaj bauth din baad kuch bhi nahi kiya saara din coffe' pi n songs sunne.

----------


## RAHEN

thats great..u r most welcome... :Smile: 

nida ...aisa hota jab insaan hurt na karna chahe apni baat se...aur dhoke mein rakhe..but i m glad..u r no more betrayed.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> thats great..u r most welcome...
> 
> nida ...aisa hota jab insaan hurt na karna chahe apni baat se...aur dhoke mein rakhe..but i m glad..u r no more betrayed..


Per appi years and years bad ya bat kehna sa acha hai k insan pehla hi din keh de :Smile:  Per now i got use to it :Smile: Ab tu adat ho gaye hai aisa behaviour ki.This isnt new 4 me:captain:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling fresssssssssH

----------


## RAHEN

> Per appi years and years bad ya bat kehna sa acha hai k insan pehla hi din keh de Per now i got use to itAb tu adat ho gaye hai aisa behaviour ki.This isnt new 4 me:captain:


yeah..i agree on this...one should be clear right from the start...feelings k sath kabhi nahi khelna chahiye.. :Smile:

----------


## moments

feeling Alone.............. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww why ??? cheer up :bg: we all are here na :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

You Only See What Your Eyes Want too See.....
How Can life be Wat u Wanna to be...

Ur Frozen... When Ur hearts Not Open.....

Something Is Going to Be True Rite Now ....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin so sleepyy rite now :Frown:

----------


## manni9

tired n dull :s

----------


## ArmaaN

im feeling great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tired n dull :s


to jao relax karo na ja kar :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> yeah..i agree on this...one should be clear right from the start...feelings k sath kabhi nahi khelna chahiye..


PER ab hum kia ker saktay hain agr koi aisa ker de appi tu? :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

feel bad cuz I need to shave but too lazy lol

----------


## mytonse

A slight headache..all due to a mad person with 0 skills but 100% attitude and whose PC is  my responsibilty !! AARGHHH..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

get well soon yunus  :Smile: 
i mean aapki headache

me feeeling .....GREAT

----------


## RAHEN

> A slight headache..all due to a mad person with 0 skills but 100% attitude and whose PC is my responsibilty !! AARGHHH..


avoid taking computer related responsibilities that makes u feel down...and take rest... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

hi how r u  All?

----------


## RAHEN

hello i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH...wat abt u...?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello Jugnoh..me fine...wat abt u?

----------


## waffa

hi frends h r u all................................??
me back finally....................

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi im fine u tell? :Smile: 

and welcum baaaack :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> hi frends h r u all................................??
> me back finally....................


hello..waffa..
kaise ho..i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...
Welcome back...:givefl;

----------


## Jugnoh

Heloo  Rahen & waffa ..

i m fine too wht abt u ....? 

how was ur  night ..and howz ur day  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hello...everything is fit and fine..wat abt u...?

----------


## Pehli Barish

Aslam alikum all :Smile: 

KIa hal hain sub ka? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

m fine too wht abt u ....?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera sarrrrr....bohat dard karing :Frown:

----------


## niceguy

Take some aspirin, it might help.
I'm bored

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah i took paracetamol....

me too bored :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...and does that help....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah...im much bettr :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

shukar al hamdALLAH...

is today a holiday..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeh poora hafta holiday tha...par maine tuesday,wednesday aur aaj kaam kia hai :Smile:  so mere lie to holiday nai howa na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Shuker hea iss fu***ng zindigia ka ekk fu***ng din khatam huwa :s

----------


## RAHEN

haan kaam karogi tau ofcourse kahan holiday jaisa feel karogi...

i m feeling sleepy...

----------


## Hina87

Mein sab ke upar galiyan aur ghussa phek phek ke aagahi.  :Big Grin: 

And after yelling at everyone I've talked to, I feel so much better.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling like being alone

----------


## RAHEN

aww..iqra...take rest... :Smile: 

oh really hina..thats great... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling good

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...aise he rahe....yesterday kyun nahi aayi thi..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaam pe ghai thi...2 bajhe aur phir shaam ke 9 baje ai..islie baad mein thakki howi thi...dil nai kia :Smile:

----------


## villies

hmm Rahen jiii buhat mehnati bachi hey  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaun ??          ..

----------


## villies

1 hi to hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

ab samjhi kia ? mein kis ki bat karaha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ji,...samajh ghai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

acha tum to bari samajh dar ho, to batao kis ki bat ki thi mene  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meri :Big Grin:  aur kiski :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

mujhy b batao kiya baat hoi thi....?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

villies se poochlo :Big Grin:  waise kuch khaas to nai

----------


## moments

apki baat ho aur khas na ho...........namumkin...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahem.... :Stick Out Tongue:  acha :Big Grin:

----------


## ZaRa

hello  :Smile: 

me feeling tired

----------


## moments

ji ji.................

----------


## *Fatima*

me feeling great

----------


## RAHEN

me feeling ajeeb...but shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## Hina87

I'm pissed off.

How the hell is it that everyone forgets me? I remember everything about these damn ppl...and they forget everything..they leave me to rot.

----------


## Atlantic

feeling alright.....  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> I'm pissed off.
> 
> How the hell is it that everyone forgets me? I remember everything about these damn ppl...and they forget everything..they leave me to rot.


how is it possible that u r forgotten....:kissing:

----------


## Hina87

Sivahi aap ke mere pass tho kohi hai nahin Aapa jee. :giveflower;

----------


## manni9

Bachpan Ke Dukh Bhi Kitne Aachay Hua Karte Thay
Tab Dil Nahin Khilone Tuta Karte Thay
Woh Khushiyan Bhi Jane Kaise Khushiyna Thin
Titli Pakar Ker Hum Uchla Karte Thay
Chote Thay To Makr-o-fareeb Bhi Chote Thay
Dana Daal Ker Chirya Pakra Karte Thay
Apni Jaan Jane Ka Bhi Ahsas Na Tha
Jalte Sholon Ki Taraf Lapka Karte Thay
Ab Ek Ansu Bhi Gire To Ruswa Kardeta Hai
Bachpan Main To Jii Bhar Ker Roya Karte Thay

----------


## Omar

Im Feeling Soo Excited 

Abhe Abhe hospital ka Chaker Jo Laga ker Aya  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

doc. female tou nahi hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

lolz  :Big Grin: 

feeling good :Smile:

----------


## moments

feeling tired....................

----------


## villies

ohhh aj kafi buzy rahe kia ?

----------


## moments

han yar zara shopping tu gaya tha....

----------


## villies

cooool.... it means aj kafi khercha hogaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

kafi nahi howa.....kuch passand nahi aya...
sirf ek shirt li aur ghoom phir k agaya.....

----------


## villies

heheheh... arey han dear... kabhi kabhi mere sath bhi aisa hi hota hey bas market mein ghomte raho kuch pasand hi nahi ata or time waste hota rehta hey

----------


## moments

aisa sirf boys k saath hota hai.....girlz ko kuch na kuch leker zaror ati hein.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

kuch na kuch nahi mere bhai.. un ka bas nahi chalta warna sari market gher utha layee  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

jitna bas chalta hai utna kafi nahi hai kiya.....dono hath ko bare hote hein...

----------


## villies

lol  :Big Grin: 
ye bat bhi thek hey... anyways or kia horaha hey ajkal job ya study ?

----------


## moments

study..........

apki job kesi ja rahi hai...?

----------


## villies

ALLAH ka karam hey achi chal rahi hey ... but I am surching someother one..

----------


## moments

kyon............
is wali mein kiya prob hay...?

----------


## villies

prob ....
yar prob hey increament ki .. buhat der mein hota hey yaha or wo bhi minimum

----------


## moments

tu phir new job isi tarhan ki hogi yan kuch change..........?

----------


## villies

nahi... new job mein apni field ki search karraha ho mera MCSE complet hone wala hey to ab mein Network Admin ya Phir Assist Admin kelye surching karraha ho ... is mein acha scop hey or pay scal bhi acha hoga

----------


## moments

dat's gr8........

kitni pay hogi bheero..........?
apun b idher ich na ajayee... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

heheheh kitni hogi ye to nahi janta but 5 digits mein hogi ye zaroor janta ho

----------


## moments

ohhhhooo..............BEST of LUCK dost!!

----------


## villies

yess Thax you so much Bro  :Smile:

----------


## Like Twister

Congratulation 
feeling Cafe ki 1000 posts ho gain  :Smile: 

*Miss_Sweet 	205
Endurer 	121
Hina87 	77
Atlantic 	61
Omar 	61
RAHEN 	53
manni9 	47
spotlesssoul 	46
Pehli Barish 	43
Roshni 	26
ryma 	25
unexpected 	24
moments 	24
friendlygal786 	23
villies 	19
ArmaaN 	18
Fairy 	18
Enigmatic_Persona 	14
mytonse 	13
syeda 	12
waffa 	11
uSeLeSs 	10
Jugnoh 	8
Kainaat 	7
Muzi 	6
Ammc 	3
niceguy 	3
Nutter 	3
MsJasmine 	2
harlie 	2
aneeza ali 	2
ZaRa 	2
*Fatima* 	1
Sporadic 	1
SYRAH 	1
paki_gurl 	1
TISHA 	1
LuiTsean 	1
KTS 	1
xaliax 	1
Majid 	1
rikki_punjabi 	1
Aaminah 	1
chilloo 	1
Like Twister  1
*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

WOW :Big Grin:  kool info :Wink:

----------


## Like Twister

*Thanks  MS*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcum :Big Grin:

----------


## Like Twister

* 

wesay is feeling cafe mein kia kia milta hai ? 

Chay coffee sandwichies etc etc ?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jo chaho mile gha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Like Twister

*Ahaaaan is waqat Tu Coffee ki talab ho rahi hai  

kon bana k de ga ?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

is waqt main hi hoon idher to main bana deti hoN :Big Grin:

----------


## Like Twister

*Oo Thanks Alot 
plz Suger free bana k dejiyga 

main chay Coffee mein suger pasand nahi kerta*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okies:bg: bana ke lati ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Like Twister

*lolzzz aray wah ap tu sach mein banany chali gain  
ok ok g maan lia k yahan sab milta hai  

aur kia kia hota hai yahan ?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Baateinnnnn:bg:

----------


## Like Twister

*Ahaaaaaaaan Good 
wesay yahan Shoutbox pe itni khass baatin nahi kertay koi 
asa kyun ? 
aur Ap hamisha Invible kyun rehti hain ?*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...shoutbox pe karte to hain...kuch log :Big Grin:  i dnt knw why...

main invisible islie rehti hoon kioke i want to be invisible:bg:

----------


## Like Twister

*Ahaaan Yani Ap chup Chaap chupp Chappa k posts ker k Ghayab ho jati hain 
aur kisi ko pata b nahi chalta  
Good 
wesayAp ka ID baqi member se alag Hona Chahiya tha 
Kahan Hai Managment ? 
aray MS ka nik Bold And Color Full kero Yaro*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe main to nai kar sakti na  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

thandi hawayen chal rahi hain...making me feel great...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sad........

----------


## villies

hey why you feeling sad...  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

hmm m kinda sad n off today .. sumthin usually unusual  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## friendlygal786

wat an awful day...couldnt be more depressed

----------


## RAHEN

why sweeto, useless n yassi are feeling sad today...?

i m feeling great as usual...shukar al hamdALLAH....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im better to daaaay :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

feeling tiered  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Itni thuki howi hoon. Ek tho college mein test pe test hori hein... upar se apni alag pareshaniyan. Zabardasti study kar kar ke sar dukh jata hai.

----------


## RAHEN

aww hina...kuch aur din...phir tests khatam ho jayenge.. :Smile:

----------


## syeda

feeling not well.. dil mein dard ho rahi ha..

----------


## moments

-->Syeda

tu phir dil k doc k pass jau....
yan phir jis k pass apka dil hay uske pass jau... :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

> feeling not well.. dil mein dard ho rahi ha..


ohh dil main tho mere bhi dard ho raha hai sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:  dil mein....its hurts !

par mera dil to thik hai  :Big Grin:  sirf dimagh kharab howa hai :x aur woh b kisi ki wajah se:x

----------


## RAHEN

> feeling not well.. dil mein dard ho rahi ha..


aww..me dil ki doc hoon..mujhe batao...dard kyun ho raha hai...and as well as yassi u also tell why...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeeeling ok...

----------


## villies

> dil mein....its hurts !
> 
> par mera dil to thik hai  sirf dimagh kharab howa hai :x aur woh b kisi ki wajah se:x


 
Hey kia hua kis ne tumhara dimag kharab kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

feeling hungry  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> aww..me dil ki doc hoon..mujhe batao...dard kyun ho raha hai...and as well as yassi u also tell why...


sis its like wen one is missing someone or missing som past time...par aaj kal kuch bura waqt chal raha hai mera..

----------


## moments

share dat moments with us yassi what u r missing............?
Feeling tired......................

----------


## Endurer

I know God is laughing at me  :Big Grin:  and I am laughing (not at you) too God  :Big Grin:  You see.. you give me hope out of absolutely nothing. I have some questions for you.. questions that I am sure you're not going to answer here, at least in this life. 

WHAT FOR? WHY DO YOU HAVE TO REINCARNATE MY PATHETIC-SELF TIME AND TIME AGAIN? I KNOW YOU'RE NOT RENEGING.. BUT STILL, THESE SIGNS OF YOURS ARE NOT HELPING ME GOD.

I know what you want. You want me to face that calamity again, right God? Again, what for? The reason why I am asking this question is fairly obvious; I don't have much time left on your Earth.

----------


## friendlygal786

> share dat moments with us yassi what u r missing............?
> Feeling tired......................


Its somthing with someone and its a matter of neglect...I guess I can say that som people u giv ur all to but they dont seem to see it or appreciate it, or even acknowledge it, so that hurts sometimes..

----------


## friendlygal786

btw, thanx 4 asking billy.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera sar dard kring

----------


## RAHEN

> Its somthing with someone and its a matter of neglect...I guess I can say that som people u giv ur all to but they dont seem to see it or appreciate it, or even acknowledge it, so that hurts sometimes..


yeah sometimes.. :Smile: 

aww...kyun sar dard karing sweeto ?

----------


## moments

> Its somthing with someone and its a matter of neglect...I guess I can say that som people u giv ur all to but they dont seem to see it or appreciate it, or even acknowledge it, so that hurts sometimes..


Yeah it hurts sometimes....but if u have not expectation from anyone...
it hurts a little.....
i also hurt many times...bcoz of expectation...bt now i control myself...
and already prepare for it....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling booooooooored

----------


## moments

Feeling Alone......

----------


## friendlygal786

> Yeah it hurts sometimes....but if u have not expectation from anyone...
> it hurts a little.....
> i also hurt many times...bcoz of expectation...bt now i control myself...
> and already prepare for it....


thats good...self-control is the key. Only we hav the power within ourselves we cant depend on anyone else.. :Smile:

----------


## niceguy

bored n tired...

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good and happy

... just wanted to say..i like your avi moments..it's very refreshing!

----------


## RAHEN

i dont know how to express wat i m feeling...but i can say i m feeling quiet.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

feeling hungry, wanna eat something special  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

special like...?

----------


## villies

like ... fingerfish ma fav

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..is it finger fish sandwich..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling hungry...wanna eat

----------


## RAHEN

finger fish sandwich eat kar lo...yummy hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling down...as if i came to world only to go through this every now and then....am i at fault..yes...but did i mean it...no...does anyone ever means it...no...but yet I had to say it..and it had to happen....so here i am going through it like a cycle of life....with no ending boundries to it. Solution: Retain from it?....or face it as this is ur life! Can i bring a change to it...i don't know....this is what makes me me...and i cannot change it.....and i guess that answers it..i have no reasons to complain and all i can do is face it and go through it for the rest of my life. Tough luck!

----------


## RAHEN

feeling hopeful...like the seed....as if waiting for the fruitful tomorrow and fighting with time/luck :whistle;

----------


## villies

acha acha feel karraha ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH....har roz kia karo.. :Big Grin: ..
finger fish zindabad... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

feeling Lonely........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same hereeeee..... :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

aww...dil bhi kia cheez hai..kabhi abaad tau kabhi veran...

----------


## villies

> mashaALLAH....har roz kia karo....
> finger fish zindabad...


lol
yeah finger fish ki Jay Ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> same hereeeee.....


tusi bhi kamal karte ho...
sade hote hoe tusi lonly kese ho  :Smile:

----------


## villies

> feeling Lonely........


 
Oye tujhe ki hua hey mera bhai  :Big Grin: ... sab thek hey na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tusi bhi kamal karte ho...
> sade hote hoe tusi lonly kese ho


soooo sweet of u:hug2;

----------


## villies

feeling good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same now.... :Smile: betterrr

----------


## villies

thats gud  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I feel horrible. I want to get up out of my house and never even look back. I'm still wondering when I will be getting my happy telegram. I've been so miserable, I've lost sight of what happiness even is anymore.

----------


## RAHEN

feeling/willing to give hug to hina...:hug2; 

finger fish sandwich ki wah wah... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

fingerfish sandwitch  :Big Grin: 
Rahen jii fingerfish sandwitch kab khilrahi hain ap  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeh batao...kaisa tha....tumhara morning breakfast..... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

it was nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i m huuuuuuuuungryyyy...pizza bane ka intezar ho raha hai

----------


## waffa

*feelin so tired now.........buss hum hoOn aur bed ho  aur neend*

----------


## moments

as usal....
feeling lonely....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling crazzzzzzzy

----------


## villies

> as usal....
> feeling lonely....


 
Hey Billu sab thek to hey mere bhai...

----------


## RAHEN

Bilal...i hope ALLAH brings miracle and happiness in ur soul with the power of self-content...AMeeen SUma Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## villies

Ameen.. ALLAH Pak se achi Umeed rakho forever...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good...

----------


## villies

same here....

----------


## friendlygal786

> Bilal...i hope ALLAH brings miracle and happiness in ur soul with the power of self-content...AMeeen SUma Ameen...


Ameen...khush raho billy  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> Bilal...i hope ALLAH brings miracle and happiness in ur soul with the power of self-content...AMeeen SUma Ameen...


Amin.....thanks Fatima...n u 2 Yassi..

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome..

feeling down... :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

aww...take bath...which will make u feel fine for time being... :Smile:

----------


## villies

feeling sleepy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...im going to sleep for a while

----------


## villies

feeling fresh  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling ok...a little tired  :Smile:  

hows everyone doing.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling tired...and sleepy again... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling ok....not to good and not bad

----------


## villies

neen arahi hey mujhe to :s

----------


## friendlygal786

im tired, but neend nahi aa rahi..

----------


## villies

aj tum kafi buzy thi kia ?

----------


## friendlygal786

ji, aaj pura din job pe thi...very busy day

----------


## villies

hmmmm... kia job hey ap ki ..

----------


## friendlygal786

I work in a pharmacy, medicine dena

----------


## villies

ohhh ic.. good achi bat hey.. insan ko kuch na kuch karte rehna chahiye

----------


## friendlygal786

ya i try to keep busy..its easier that way  :Smile:

----------


## villies

bilkuk thek kehrahi ho .. anyways kabhi Pk ayee ho kia ?

----------


## friendlygal786

aayi thi..koi 10 saal pehle, abhi aane ka program hai by end of this year inshALLAH

----------


## villies

ohh realy thats grat... where In PK.. ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Sialkot..and also Lahore. where r u from

----------


## villies

ohhhh me from Pakistan's Life Line..  guess wat is it ?

----------


## friendlygal786

Umm..Karachi? or Islamabad..?

----------


## villies

not Isb... its Karachi.. and chresela said... commmoooooon karachiiiiiiiii  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Yea, I kno..urdu speaking, main tho Punjab se hoon

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...me bhi punjab se hoon... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

haha..woh tho apki punjabi se zahir hota hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

hey Punjabiiiisss I love punjabi lang but I cant speak yar.. mujhe nahi ati

----------


## RAHEN

yassi--lekin me urdu bolti hoon ghar mein..punjabi nahi bolti ..punjabhi tau frnds ne sekhayi hia...

villies mujhe bhi nahi aati...lekin thori bahut bol leti hoonn..

----------


## friendlygal786

tho koi baat nai sis and bholu..i will teach u watever u want to kno  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

punjabi meethi zuban hai :Wink: 
hum to ghar pe SIRF punjabi hi bolte hain :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

MshaAllaH BauhaT Achaa Time raha ajj Ka Feeling Very Pleased And Benison

----------


## RAHEN

subha subha...kuch acha khaya hoga... :Big Grin: ...mashaALLAH...aise he din acha guzre...Ameen suma Ameen..

----------


## Pehli Barish

> subha subha...kuch acha khaya hoga......mashaALLAH...aise he din acha guzre...Ameen suma Ameen..


aslam alikum appi:hug2; 


how are u?:kissing: aur hina kasi hai boht dino sa mera ana nahi howa yahan:curse;

----------


## villies

> punjabi meethi zuban hai
> hum to ghar pe SIRF punjabi hi bolte hain


 
acha jii mujhe nahi pata tha ke punjabhi itini meethi hey  :Big Grin: 
ab to mein zaroor seekhoga punjabi

----------


## RAHEN

> aslam alikum appi:hug2; 
> 
> 
> how are u?:kissing: aur hina kasi hai boht dino sa mera ana nahi howa yahan:curse;


wa aleikum assalam..:hug2; ..kia haaal hai janab ka...?:kissing: ...i m fine...shukar al hamdALLAH.....hina bhi theek hai ..shukar al hamdALLAH....aap sunao...welcome back..:givefl;...aur batao...how is ur health now..:kissing: ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> acha jii mujhe nahi pata tha ke punjabhi itini meethi hey 
> ab to mein zaroor seekhoga punjabi


main sikhadoongi :bg: if u want me too :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

> aslam alikum appi:hug2; 
> 
> 
> how are u?:kissing: aur hina kasi hai boht dino sa mera ana nahi howa yahan:curse;


Assalaamaulaikum Nida. :giveflower;
Tabiat kesi hai aap ki? Mein Alhumdulilah theek hoon.  :Smile:  How are things? Aur aap ka ana kyun nahin howa itne dino se?

----------


## villies

> main sikhadoongi :bg: if u want me too


 
why not...
to meri pehli class kab hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

-->Villies
tuwadi class aj tu hi shro hondi aa....
"tumhari class aj se hi start hogi..."

mein,Sweeto aur Yassi.....tumhare teacher hein...
Manzoor............. :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mujhe bhi seekhna hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> why not...
> to meri pehli class kab hey


hmm ji...aaj hi ajao sikhne medaan mein :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mujhe bhi seekhna hai...


acha ji... tussi te villies aj tu sadde shagird:bg:

translation to urdu: aap aur villies aaj se humare students  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Oh...Feeling Like ewe JusT messed Wid Two Bottles Of Water Cum Cholic...:think2;

----------


## villies

> hmm ji...aaj hi ajao sikhne medaan mein


 
tusi bare lucky ho jii... ap ko hum jese 2 brilliant student milgaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aho ji...assi te lucky i lucky aa :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> acha ji... tussi te villies aj tu sadde shagird:bg:
> 
> translation to urdu: aap aur villies aaj se humare students


ji assi tussi te shagird hain....sanu har de class devi ji.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Superb After a Long Long time Exitingly  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...ALLAH kare aise he feel karte raho...Ameen suma Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling great but sleepy :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Lil Pain And Tired...Some thing is Hamering in my Head Tooo ...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling better...shukar hai ALLAH ka  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

MashaAllah Yassu Sis. Humesha aise hi muskurati rahein.  :Smile: 

I feel Alhumdulilah really good. Aaj doc ke pass gahi thi aur woh itne ache the... he even said I have a nice smile.  :Smile:  InshaAllah jald se jald theek hojaongi. I just need to keep up this positive thinking.

----------


## friendlygal786

Thanx Gudiyaa :hug2; 

Inshallah u will b better and better as time passes, keep up the positiveness it does help  :Smile:   Bless u always :hug2;

----------


## Hina87

You're always welcome Sis :giveflower;

Yes I will. Kal blood test hai. :s Let's see what happens. Allah Bless you too.  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

dont worry, i will pray 4 u that blood test ki result achi aaye...Ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sleeeeeeeeepyyyyyyyyy...pAR KAAM PE JANA HAI SOON :Frown:

----------


## villies

aisa karo thora sa so lo... phir uth kar kam pe chali jana  :Smile: 

feeling good

----------


## RAHEN

chutti le lo...na jao. ma sis....

aaj yahan windy hai...aur mujhe ajeeb lag raha hai..

----------


## villies

windy :s ???

----------


## RAHEN

haan....matti bahut ur rahi hai...

----------


## villies

ohhh ok... just shut your windows  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

kar diye...lekin mitti darwaze se andar aarahi hai...and its completely fine now....

----------


## villies

hmmm okiez... Rahen jiii futur plane kia hain ap ke ?

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling ok...but the weather is awful, we hav a snowstorm here

----------


## RAHEN

no future plans....jo hona hoga...ussi k sath jiyenge..u tell...?

weather aaj is  taraf bhi ajab hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sad.......... :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

why Nailu....cheer up  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> feeling sad..........


tia hoa... :Frown:

----------


## moments

fEEling TirEd...........

----------


## villies

billu subha subha tired  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling......bad

----------


## RAHEN

feeling fine..

ma sis...has any awful thing happened....

----------


## *Saira*

Missing somebody!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing myself......

----------


## Muzi

torn apart

----------


## friendlygal786

oh wat happened to everyone...its making me sad too now

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling beeter.......

----------


## *Saira*

feeling much better :Wink:

----------


## mytonse

Feeling fine..first time in months..hope it lasts.

----------


## villies

feeling good

----------


## RAHEN

feeling simply superb...shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## villies

thats very gud

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good....but mera sar dard karing

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh feeling so so depressed, pata nai kya hua

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling .....good

----------


## Hina87

I feel like something is missing... like there's an empty space in me that I can't seem to fill.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm..Ajeeb mood swings horahe hein..do minute mein bilqul hi down n depressed...agle do minute phir sahi hojata hai kisi achi baat se...n then phir kisi baat pe ghussa. I just hope the day goes well.

----------


## Hina87

Hmm Baji aap ko shayad kuch bother kari hai. Is there something you feel that didn't go well? maybe a conflict?

----------


## Fairy

Hosakta hai Hina...Aaj Bhai se thori si bahis hogayi thi per woh koi itni bari baat nahin..there are plenty of other things going on..may be sub jama hogaya hai zahin mein tabhi  :Smile:  Insha-Allah i'll get over it soon  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Ameen SumaAmeen.  :Smile:  Take it from me Baji, don't wait until everything builds up inside of you. Whatever the problem is, confront it. For instance, talk to your brother, so you both will be at ease.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

What if agla banda aap ki level pe sochta hi na ho? Usse woh sub sahi hi na lagta ho jo aapko lagta hai? usse tou aap kabhi apni baat nahin samjha saktey na. Yehi karsaktey hein k aik doosrey ki baaton mein dakhal andazi na karein phir..meri nazar mein tou yehi aik solution hai iska  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Then you must do something that I did myself. You must ask yourself if this person is worth all of the arguments and hassles. Do you care enough about them to agree to disagree? If you both are hurting each other, then maybe it is best to step away, but if you care and love them too much to do that, you should be able to withstand it and be there for one another.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...ye sub baatein tou hotii hein zahin mein Hina, relationships are not that simple..buhat si chotti barri batein hoti hein..jin mein se kuch explainable hoti hein aur kuch unexplainable. Hum apne liye tou chalo bardasht karlein...koi aur rasta dhoondh lein. compromise karlein kuch bhi per jub woh sub kisi doosrey k liye rukawatein la raha ho..jo aapko khud se bhi azeez hai tub bardasht nahin hotta.

Khair..lambi bahis hai aise samajh nahin aayegi..isiliye ise yahan bund kartey hein. Wese bhi mujhe der bhi horahi hai tou ab taiyar hojaoon  :Smile:  Thanks for all your time n support..baat kar k buhat acha laga mujhe :hug; Khush raho.

----------


## Hina87

Shayad aap dono ke raste ab badal gay hein. I hope everything works out for the best. Mein aap ke liye InshaAllah zaroor duah karongi. Apni Baji ko help karne ke liya thank yous zaroori nahin hoti. Aap bhi khush rahein. InshaAllah aap ka din bohat acha guzre ga. :giveflower;

----------


## Fairy

Insha-Allah n Aameen :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

feeling the beauty of life...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling  gooooooood....

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good and confident!

I can relate with you Fairy sis. 
Going through such a situation could almost become a life long quest as if it is nothing more than a fight against yourself. Seems like there is no ending to it ~ what a distress. I will also pray for your well being Fairy sis, Inshallah. 

Take good care.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I'm agitated and annoyed by my attitude. I can't seem to focus on anything. I looked in the mirror today, and I just said to myself, "ewww! I am so skinny. What the heck is wrong with me?" I guess we'll have to see what happens this weekend.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good...and relaxed...a lovely weather...uski wajah se hi mera mood TOP pe hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good, the weather here is also getting better and better  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Life is full of twists n turns! Alhumdulillah i am feeing happy n contended right now  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good...but cold :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

m just feeling blank at the moment .. listening doorie song & woh baatein yaad arahi hain purani jisse main ab yaad hi nahin rakhna chahti .. i just want to be happy .. par .. niwez

----------


## RAHEN

feeling quiet...and as if something is missing....

----------


## Atlantic

feeling tired...glad to know it's friday.

----------


## khawab

feeling very bored

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling fed up!!!!

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling kind of exhausted..had a long week

----------


## RAHEN

feeling good...and wondering how one of this beautiful day will end....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin little sad :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

Feeling sad.  :Frown: 

I just found out today one of my colleagues will be leaving. 
Its been a pleasure working with him...and he will be missed.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...uske saath contact rakhna na :Smile:  

waise aap kidher hoti hain aajkal Iqra sis?  :Smile:  bohat kam nazar ati hain :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

kuch ajeeb sa feel horaha hey dil  nahi chahraha kuch bhi karne ka :s

----------


## Atlantic

*missing someone*

*One moment i am happpy...and the other i am sad. One moment there are tears of joy...and the other, the tears of sorrow. I am missing two people very much, both who i have loved dearly. 

Is Dil Pe Lagte Hai Jo Woh Zakhm Dikhte Nahin 
Apnose Milte Hai Jo Woh Dard Mite Nahin
Maine Paas Apne Nahin Bas Door Jabse Hai Tu
Bas Door Jabse Hai Tu

Missing you very much, today. 
*

----------


## Atlantic

> waise aap kidher hoti hain aajkal Iqra sis?  bohat kam nazar ati hain


Hi Naila sis...how are you?:hug2; 
Actually, my home computer has been giving me many problems..it was gone for repair...it just came back yesterday. Thankfully. and...it's hard to come online often just because of odd timing. ..and believe me...often i feel bad...for not being able to come and contribute.  :Frown: 




> awww...uske saath contact rakhna na



It is one of those things..where one should leave them as they are. 
It will be okay. 

Thank you. :thumbs:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hi Naila sis...how are you?:hug2; 
> Actually, my home computer has been giving me many problems..it was gone for repair...it just came back yesterday. Thankfully. and...it's hard to come online often just because of odd timing. ..and believe me...often i feel bad...for not being able to come and contribute.


*Im fine thankOoo How r u?
Chalo...jitna bhi aati hai acha hai, aati to hena:bg: weekends mein hi ajaein kareiin*




> It is one of those things..where one should leave them as they are. 
> It will be okay. 
> 
> Thank you. :thumbs:


*
Ya..rite
and nothing to thanks for*

----------


## RAHEN

Feeling that life has stopped.....

----------


## Endurer

Mine's just getting started sis  :Big Grin:  Ajj se socialize kerna shuru ker dia, abhi a raha hoon wapis, akki k sath geya tha bahir or mere cousins b agaye  :Stick Out Tongue:  ab 3 din tak party :dj;

----------


## NInA

Feeling irritated by someone :evil2: dil chah raha hai goli say ura doon  :Frown: 

However, feel like taking a bus to norway and visit my sis.  :Frown:  ufff inna miss ker rahi hoon  :Frown:  Kal blackmail kia tha unhein  :Big Grin:  can't see a tear in ma eye na :Embarrassment: ops: 

Khair ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapki sis norway mein rehti hai :Embarrassment:  kool :Big Grin: 

i m feeling gr8...

----------


## NInA

nahin shweetoo woh visit per hain friends k saattthh :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Feeling that life has stopped.....


kya hua sis..is everything ok??

----------


## RAHEN

> Mine's just getting started sis  Ajj se socialize kerna shuru ker dia, abhi a raha hoon wapis, akki k sath geya tha bahir or mere cousins b agaye  ab 3 din tak party :dj;


waoo..thats great news...party mein tau khoob maza aayega... :Big Grin: ...infact aayai...ab many more... :Big Grin: ..inshaALLAH..


yassi- nothing at all..10 min ki baat thi...10 min baad phir se me feeling cool.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> nahin shweetoo woh visit per hain friends k saattthh


oooh acha dats kool :Big Grin:  tum b aona kabhi norway :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

> waoo..thats great news...party mein tau khoob maza aayega......infact aayai...ab many more.....inshaALLAH..
> 
> 
> yassi- nothing at all..10 min ki baat thi...10 min baad phir se me feeling cool....


ok, thats good to kno sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah....feeling good at the moment....

----------


## friendlygal786

me feeling ok...not too good

----------


## RAHEN

then i hope it becomes good....

wat are ur plans for tomorrow

----------


## friendlygal786

tomorrow i m working whole day..will b nice to be bz again

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...have u ever thought of changing ur job....

----------


## villies

feeling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling.....sad

----------


## RAHEN

feeling good ...shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## friendlygal786

> hmm...have u ever thought of changing ur job....


no..i like it. U kno, its actually the first and only job ive had...b4 that my dad didnt allow me to work. But i like it, i like working there  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

if u like it....then i hope u get the best from it....experience...wat work do u do in pharmacy...?

----------


## villies

feeling fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> if u like it....then i hope u get the best from it....experience...wat work do u do in pharmacy...?


dispensing medicine..ordering medicine

----------


## RAHEN

does this work take ur whole day...or u do hve some time to rest in the working hrs...

----------


## friendlygal786

i have breaks in between...and its not a stressful job

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sick.... :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

i hope ur feeling better sweety :hug2; 

i feel fine

----------


## khawab

feeling very ajeeb :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanku yassu sis :Smile: 

im better

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

> feeling very ajeeb :s


Wht's wrong sis?

----------


## khawab

nuffin .. ab m fi9 .. feeling gr8 now  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling tired...

----------


## Hina87

discomfort, endlessly has pulled itself upon me
distracting/reacting
against my will I stand beside my own reflection
it's haunting how I can't seem... 

to find myself again
my walls are closing in
(without a sense of confidence and I'm convinced that there's just too much pressure to take) 
I've felt this way before
so insecure

crawling in my skin
these wounds they will not heal
fear is how I fall
confusing what is real

----------


## RAHEN

love u hina...:givefl; :kissing: 


i wish this could help....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good...but a little nervous

----------


## villies

feeling hungry...

----------


## Hina87

> love u hina...:givefl; :kissing: 
> 
> 
> i wish this could help....


I love you too Aapi Jaan. :hug2; 

It's been a long week. I have had a lot to study and work on. I'm tired, but can't sleep well.  :Frown:  InshaAllah weekend pe araam mil jahey ga. I'll be okay.  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good, though i can sense stress has started to crawl over me. 

Feel better soon Hina sis , and i hope you do get lots of rest on the weekend! It's near by.  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

> nuffin .. ab m fi9 .. feeling gr8 now


Wonderful!:thumbs: 




> feeling tired...


Get rest dear  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

hope everyone is feeling better, im feeling ok  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

feeling very bad bcoz msn is not working  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh, realy...chalo koi baat nai it will start working in a while :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling tired nowwww....

----------


## NInA

Aaj pee humne raat dair tek.

:$

Juice of course. Aaj bohat khush hoon mein. I'm fianlly going to Pakistan. Best part about is that i'm going to meet all ma good friends there. Visiting northern areas with them. You can say cookie and me is the team management.

ahh, going to be great

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cooooL :Big Grin:  congo ji  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

Thanks  :Big Grin:  btw what about uUUUUUuuu?  :Embarrassment:  u are also standing on ma list yar  :Frown:  common, it wud be fun  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u knw idher tickets bohat expensive hoti hain :Frown:  so i m not sure ..:s ke hum jaeinge ya nai :Frown:

----------


## NInA

:Frown: 

dhoka ...u dhokaybaz  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

noooo ....humne jana tha..pata nai ab kya masla hai:s mamma kehti hain jaenge...leiken not sure na:'( maine tickets dekhi thin internet pe bohat mehngi hain:s 8000 kroner ki eik ticket :Embarrassment:  dhoka nai hai...maine promiz to nai kia tha:$

----------


## NInA

awwwwww darlin lemme tell u a secret...talk to ur parents n tell dem to buy it from TURKISH AIRLINES. It costs me 5500 ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh really?? :Big Grin:  dats cool...main kahoongi unse :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Haan zaroor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

my back is hurt and now feeling pain every single second.
The intensity is indescribable.

----------


## NInA

My pheelings ...

Today i talked with my friend who has been bizzi for 2 yrs constantly ... hanst got time for anything but work n studies n of course family ...

aaj 2 yrs k baad baat hui ....he lives in usa ...aaj kerni thi usse ...uss ki website open kerwani hai phir say ....missh him ...sucha nice friend ..

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit overwhelmed, but ok

----------


## NInA

Feeling sleepy but a lot of things to be done ...

----------


## RAHEN

> my back is hurt and now feeling pain every single second.
> The intensity is indescribable.


deep heat se kuch farq parega....try that...its not instant relief but good....or try massage....ALLAh bless u

----------


## NInA

Today, for one hour ... I talked to him. I talked to him about my feelings. I told him everything i felt about him. It was a good feeling. I shared almost everything. The best part about our conversation was that he remembered all the stuff we shared in past. There was something about us. We weren't saying we loved or love eachother in open n direct words but we did.
He needed some time to think about it and i already have given myself to him.
However, i'm committed with somebody else but still i talked to him today. He felt so good. It felt like i talked with someone who was mine ... just mine!

----------


## Endurer

Changing lanes? Are you sure this is right? is it something that you want? What about the other person?

----------


## NInA

Well, we need sometime to think over all this. We broke up one year ago and now here it is ... my past is back. What goes round comes around.

I don't know if this is right or not but it did felt right. I talked with aadi ... he doesn't think it is a good idea. :s

----------


## RAHEN

and do u think u want to go back to him...?

----------


## NInA

I think, i will give time to all this. i've to be careful that same thing doesn't happen again.

----------


## khawab

m feeling gr8 these days coz my frnd n me just decided to spend all our time wid eachother n it's really gr8 .. m very happy these days  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin good :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

just very tired but otherwise feeling good  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

lol... I give up. Apparently, I'm the biggest pain in everyone's neck. I hurt people. I'm a nothing. Anything and everything I do will turn into a sin some way or another. My "trying" isn't good enough anymore. My heart is already torn into a million shreds. I feel numb.

----------


## Endurer

> I think, i will give time to all this. i've to be careful that same thing doesn't happen again.


Good decision.  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## NInA

Thankoo cookie  :Big Grin:  ... after talking to Aadi i'm feeling much better and also to u guys too ... thx

----------


## khawab

m feeling tired & upset.

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling not good today ...cold cough and fever ... im gone :s

----------


## khawab

m feeling very tired

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> I'm feeling not good today ...cold cough and fever ... im gone :s


awww...get well soon:kissing:

----------


## Atlantic

m feeling tired and stressed...over wht..i don't know. 

^ ok maybe i do know.  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

Feeling a bit depressed, and bored

----------


## Hina87

I guess everyone's mood is off. Mein bhi thug gahi. Mujhe kuch acha nahin lagra.

----------


## RAHEN

nina...good... :Smile: 

i m feeling kind of bored...bahut kuch hai karne ko lekin aisa lagta hai kuch bhi nahi hai..dunno wat i want...

----------


## khawab

feeling okay !

----------


## villies

feeling tired

----------


## khawab

feeling very bored :desiyawn:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling wonderful...shukar al hamdALLAH..

----------


## friendlygal786

still feeling depressed...and kinda lonely

----------


## khawab

feeling very worried for someone & upset

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good...shukar hai ALLAH ka

----------


## syeda

feeling bit good..

----------


## khawab

feeling very bad n sad  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Lonely.. Solitude is one thing, but what does one do if one feels lonely when he/she is surrounded by a multitude of people yet is still all alone.. No matter how much I try, I cant move on.. I cant forget.. hmm.. Speechless.. Silent..

----------


## friendlygal786

khawab---wat happen dear, why r u sad

quiet whisper--yea I can understand, there r many times I feel the same

----------


## NInA

Dnt ask ... Im so fed up today

----------


## Hina87

I feel pretty good. My eyes hurt a bit though. I slept during the afternoon, which I normally don't do. :s

----------


## coolshoaib

i feeling very tired, couldn't sleep last night.

----------


## RAHEN

feeling kinda broken...like a broken wings..jab jab koshish karo...utni he baar girna...

----------


## khawab

awww aapi kya hua !? :hug2; 
wud u like to share wid us or if u don't want to .. it's ok  :Smile:

----------


## villies

feeling hungry :s

----------


## khawab

feeling very worried :s

----------


## Endurer

^ explain it people  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Me singing:

Kash hum juda na hote, kabhi alvida na kehte, chaha nahi tha phir bhi para humko jana. Tum humko yaad rakhna, kabhi dil se na bhulana, hum pass hoon ya na hoon humein pyar se bulana.

Beil jo angan mein thi, phool woh lati hogi, chunte to hoge kaliyan. Hum nahi hien to phir bhi mehfilien sajti hongi, sooni na hongi galiyan. Aise mein thori se ankhien bhar lana. 

Samne aati hogi koi bhi meri nishani yunhi kahien chalte phirte. Dil tarap jata hoga dekh ker sokhe patey shakh se pair ki girte. Aisa tou hota hai dil ko samjhana.

Faakhir's Kaash :dj;

Myself singing: 

Nothing ever stops all these thoughts and the pain attached to them, sometimes I wonder why this is happening, it's like nothing i can do would distract me when i think of how I shot myself in the back again.

Because from the infinite words i could say i put all pain you gave to me on display, but didn't realize, instead of setting it free, i took what i hated and made it a part of me.. and now you've become a part of me, you'll always be right here, you've become a part of me, you'll always be my fear. I can't separate myself from what i've done. Giving up a part of me; i've let myself become you.

Hearing your name the memories come back again, i remember when it started happening. I see you in every thought i had and then the thoughts slowly found words attached to them & i knew as they escaped away; I was committing myself to them.. & everyday i regret saying those things because now i see that i took what i hated and made it a part of me.

Never goes away.. get away from meeeeeee, give me myyyyyyyyy space baaaaaaaaaaack you gotta just goooooooooooooo

everything comes down, the memories of you; I've kept it in but now I'm letting you know, i let you go so get away from me, give me my space back, you gotta just gooooooooooooooooooooo.

I let you go, i've let myself become lost inside these thoughts of you.. giving up a part of me; i've let myself become you.

LP :dj;

----------


## khawab

lolzzz ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... bohot acha gaate hain aap adeel bro .. keep it up :rolling;

----------


## syeda

lolzz gaate nahi acha likhte hein  :Stick Out Tongue:  jabh gate hoe suneinge to bataeinge to kitna acha gate hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

tab to baaji tum apni khirkiyan darwaze tightly pakar k rakhna .. kahin toot hi na jayein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Hien yeh mere per tabsara kab shuru howa  :Embarrassment:  :rolling; mein itna burra b nahien gata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Feeling sad n worried

----------


## khawab

> Hien yeh mere per tabsara kab shuru howa  :rolling; mein itna burra b nahien gata



humne kab kaha aap bura gaate hain ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Rooz rooz resham si hawa,
aate jaatekehrti hea bata..
resham si hawa kehti hea bata
Woh jo dudh dhulli,
masoom kalli..
wh hea kahn kahan hea?
Masoom kalli kahan hea???
Tu hea kahan hea kahan kahan hea?
Tera nishaan kahan hea?
Mera jahan kahan hea???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling very sad :Frown:

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling tired ... fever and flu ...snif sniff

----------


## coolshoaib

i'm also feeling very tired, my whole body is aching.

----------


## khawab

m feeling tired ! m neck's aching :s

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit feverish...

----------


## syeda

aww.. koi dawai le lein na  :Smile: 

feeling ok

----------


## RAHEN

yeah dawayi will help..or take some tea...

me feeling moderate...

----------


## friendlygal786

yea i had tea..abhi medicine llongi if it gets worse :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I couldn't resist the temptation these motherfucking assholes were providing me, so hell yeah; I am back to beat their ass for good. I am pretty sure that the younger generation here doesn't know me, and they can't be blamed for their ignorance. They aren't anyone with 10 years of experience in anything but acting like a child. I seriously doubt if they were old enough to be online 10 years ago, much less practicing beating a kid on the corner.

Now I'll make sure to let these fucktards know why I'm back and what is going to happen if they don't learn to keep their biased, ignorant opinions aka bullshyt to themselves. Oh & I sincerely hope they had God on their side while they were busy attacking me. Now they have opened themselves to liabilities that I doubt they want to deal with.

Feels good to be back in town.

----------


## khawab

oopsie daisy ! Adeel bro r u ok ? :s

m feeling very worried for someone !

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> quiet whisper--yea I can understand, there r many times I feel the same


Life has its ups and downs  :Smile: 




*@Everyone*.. Why does everyone have the flu and/or a fever?


*@Endurer*.. Nice songs bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

haww woh song tha ? main samjhi khud se bol rahe hain :bg:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> m feeling very worried for someone !


worried for who?

n ji woh song tha

i'm feeling weird :S like i'm waiting for something.. extremely impatient.. dont know why though :S

----------


## khawab

worried for my besti frnds naila & ansar

----------


## Quiet Whisper

acha  :Smile:  well dont worry.. they'll be fine inshaAllah.. just pray for em  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Song? what song?

----------


## syeda

i think joo apne likha ha usse song samagh rahe hein  :Smile: 

u ok adeel?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aside from being uptight, yes I am.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aur song mere last post mein nahi, third last mein tha. Shayed kashif bro ussi ki baat kar rahe honge.  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

hmm aisa kia hogaya? ap itne pareshan kiyun hein?

----------


## khawab

> acha  well dont worry.. they'll be fine inshaAllah.. just pray for em


i hope they are fi9 ! :Smile:  

feeling tired at the moment aisa lag raha hai hay fever horaha hai mujhe :s

and kashi thanks for making me feel good  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Abhi khelula ferma ker aarahe hain,waoo ittne dinon baad dopher main sona naseeb huwa maza aagaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

feeling very very bad :x

----------


## Quiet Whisper

*@Adeel..* yea i was talking about the LP song  :Smile: 
*@Khawab..* kia hua? n u'r always welcome chanda  :Smile: 

and i feel just how i was feeling yesterday.. impatient.. like i'm waiting for something to happen :s

----------


## Endurer

Kiska intezar hai apko  :Big Grin:  {ahem  :Stick Out Tongue: }

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lolz dunno.. i think khi wapas aane ka :'(
i'm so bored here in saudia :s

----------


## manni9

Samander main uterta hoon tou Aankhen bheeg jaati hain,
Tumhari Aankhoon ko pardta hoon,tou Aankhain bheeg jaati hain.
Tumhara naam likhne ki ijazat chinn gai jub say,
koi bhi lafz likhta hoon tou Aakhain bheeg jaati hain  :Frown:

----------


## aneeza ali

feeling soooooo tired :s

----------


## Endurer

Ab wapis kahan jayen gey aap kashif bro?

----------


## RAHEN

feeling good...shukar al hamdALLAH..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling...ok...

----------


## RAHEN

feeling guilty for the mistake i made...i promised one of ma frnd to call her..and i didnot.. :Frown:

----------


## villies

feeling fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling ok...

----------


## khawab

feeling very bored

----------


## NInA

feeling fine alhumdulilah

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Ab wapis kahan jayen gey aap kashif bro?


karachi janab.. hum karachi ke rehne wale hain  :biggrin:

Feel like going for a long walk off a short pier..

----------


## Atlantic

feeling dizzy and weak  :Frown:

----------


## aneeza ali

feeling nothing  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling wat ...i donno...

----------


## villies

feeling hungry

----------


## khawab

feeling very tired

----------


## ArmaaN

feeling GOOD :Big Grin:  atleast im a bday boy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

Happy Birthday Armaan  :Smile:  

feeling dont kno wat..

----------


## NInA

Happy birthday once again ArmaaN

feeling good ... met ma sis few mins go and said bubyez to her ... now doing some work and chilling..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeliing gr8... :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Its a new day.
Feeling quite allright.Just missin  her badly.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling sad :Frown:

----------


## khawab

awww why sweeto ??  :Frown: 

m feeling very very bad ! :x

----------


## RAHEN

aww...kia hoa meri dono sisters ko...

----------


## khawab

kal mood off tha .. abhi sahi hai aapi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi mood off tha becoz of sumone...uska mood off ho to mera bhi hota hai :Frown: 

im feeling good now

----------


## Hina87

My mood is fine Alhumdulilah. I am just very tired. However, ever since my mood has been good, no one has been giving me the attention that I've been seeking.  :Big Grin:  I've been very bored for the past week.

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi Hina :hug2;  how r u sweety...glad to hear that ur doing good  :Smile:  

im feeling just ok

----------


## Hina87

Hi Sis. :giveflower; It's nice to see you here.  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

feeling great ...  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hi Sis. :giveflower; It's nice to see you here.


Hi Dolly :kissing: , it feels nice to b here too...and how is ur health

----------


## khawab

m feeling very very very veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mee too coz of U :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

I feel realy happy too lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

any girl... ;P

----------


## NInA

Im feeling sad  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same hereeeeeee...:'(

----------


## khawab

> mee too coz of U


 
awww shweety ! :kissing:  .. m feeling very tired bas dil karraha hai k 7 hojayein ...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit better...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling good :Wink:

----------


## khawab

feeling very bad & boring  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...why??

im feeling good...but tired

----------


## khawab

bas aaj koi onl9 nahin aya ... bas txt k zariye baat hui woh bhi sahi nahin  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling tired...and happy...

----------


## Atlantic

was feeling sick from past two days, and yesterday it really got me...so taking medicine...hpe to get well soon.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH u will i will pray for u...u will be fine soon..inshaALLAH...

----------


## khawab

awww atlantic sis get well soon dear :hug2;

feeling good :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Get well soon Iqra sis:giveflower;

im feeling sad...

----------


## RAHEN

at the moment i m feeling peaceful...

----------


## Atlantic

Thank You Khawab sis, Fatima sis, and Naila sis...for your wishes...see i'm already feeling better. 

Feeling good today.

----------


## Hina87

MashaAllah that's great Sis. :giveflower;

I feel stuffed. I ate the entire burger, which is abnormal for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

Was feeling emotional missing someone...bt now i'm talking to her...so i'm happy to have her by me.

----------


## RAHEN

kind of same feeling ...happy at the moment...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good today :Smile:

----------


## khawab

im feeling very bad & very sad .. just wana cry in a dark room n wana be alone  :Frown:

----------


## villies

feeling fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good right now.

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling really good. Was missing some1 really bad ... talked to that some1 for almost an hour and now feeling happy. However, now i can't sleep .. i didn't sleep today ... cuz it's almost morning now ... have to pray and then breakfast n work.

----------


## coolshoaib

i'm feeling like a broken person.
not feeling very good.

----------


## joquim

i am feeling very sad coz my best friend is not in town and its been days that we are not in contact with each other...also i am feeling bad coz recently i have moved to some other job and everyone seems to be so unfriendly over here...i am feeling so lonely and unloved.i am getting a feeling that things are not fun anymore and i have trouble keeping my mind on things becoz i dont enjoy them but still i have to do those things unwillingly.

----------


## khawab

m feeling tired and worried

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling relaxeeed...

----------


## khawab

i m feeling very tired

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling just fine...

----------


## Atlantic

feeling like...

lekar yaadein teri raaten meri kati 
mujhse baaten teri karti hai chaandani 
tanha hai tujh bin raaten meri 
din mere din ke jaise nahi 
tanha badan tanha hai ruh namm meri aankhen rahe 
aaja mere ab rubaru 
jeena nahi bin tere 
tere bin main yun kaise jiya 
kaise jiya tere bin 

kabse aankhen meri raah mein tere bichhi 
bhule se hi kabhi tu mil jaaye kahi 
bhule na mujhse baaten teri 
bheegi hai har pal aankhen meri 
kyun saans loon kyun main jiyu 
jeena bura sa lage

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling goooooood...

----------


## khawab

actually m feeling very nervous :s

----------


## Endurer

Dard mein bhi yeh lab muskura jate hien, bete lamhe humen jab bhi yaad aate hien. Chand lamhat k wastey hi sahee; muskura ker milli thi mujeh zindagi. Tere aghosh mein din they mere katey, tere bahon mein thi meri raatien katien.

Aaj bhi jab woh pal mujhko yaad aate hien, dil se sarey ghamon ko bhula jate hien. Dard mein bhi yeh lab muskura jate hien, beetay lamhe jab bhi humen yaad aate hien.

Kis qadar taiz raftar thi zindagi, kehkahe har taraf, thi khushi hi khushi; Menen jis din kahee pyar ki baat thi, ruk gaye thi achanak woh behti nadi. Aaj phir woh jab woh din mujhko yaad ate hien, guzre lamhe zehen mein umad aate hein. Dard mein bhi yeh lab muskura jate hien, betay lamhe jab bhi humen yaad aate hien.

Mere kandhe per sir ko jhukana tera - mere senay mein khud ko chupana tera; Agay milti panahon mein sham o sehar, kaanch ki tarha woh toot jana tera. Ajj bhi jab woh manzar nazar aate hien, dil ki veranion ko mitta jate hien. Dard mein bhi yeh lab muskura jate hien, beetay lamhe jab bhi humein yaad aate hien. Dard mein - Beetay lamhe.

----------


## khawab

ufff i m just feeling great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

and im feelin sad...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling numb..bohut dinno ke baad im actually very upset with my personal life. Kuch aisa hua hai ke it feels like dard ki koi hadh hi nahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sad...

----------


## khawab

feeling very happy  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Feeling low..

----------


## Hina87

Mera dil tut ke bhe gaya hai... Mujhe lagta hai ke mein jitna sab kuch theek karna chaati hoon, outna hi bera gharab hojata hai. Mein sab ke liye sirf ek pareshani hoon. Sab ko dukh ponchaati hoon. I'm a nobody that has nothing else to do, but ruin people's lives.

----------


## Khamoshi

I'm FeeLiN SiCK  :Frown:

----------


## cuteangel

im feelin very happy

----------


## mytonse

Cmon HINA.I disagree with you rstatement.There have been always times when i have come back all credit to you and Rahen.

I am feelin fine ,a bit exhausted.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i feel so bad and sad and all dat!!! i wanna cry:'(

----------


## Quiet Whisper

aww wassup miss sweet?

i'm feeling weird.. like i dont belong here :S

----------


## Hina87

I wanna heal, I wanna feel what I thought was never real. I wanna let go of the pain Ive held so long... erase all the pain till it's gone. I wanna heal, I wanna feel like Im close to something real. I wanna find something Ive wanted all along... somewhere I belong.

----------


## mytonse

Am having a severe headache..rest is fine

----------


## villies

feelings gud

----------


## Khamoshi

I'M NoT FeeLiN Too WeLL N We'Ve GoT GuEsTs CoMiNg ArouNd

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin saad...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> I wanna heal, I wanna feel what I thought was never real. I wanna let go of the pain Ive held so long... erase all the pain till it's gone. I wanna heal, I wanna feel like Im close to something real. I wanna find something Ive wanted all along... somewhere I belong.


That's exactly what I want but cant really make myself do any of it :s


Right now, I feel like going for a walk..

----------


## Khamoshi

I FeEL LikE HaViNg A BiG BoWl Of Ice CrEam

----------


## mytonse

Feeling Content ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling better...

----------


## mytonse

The headache has surfaced again..i guess ill have to visit a doctor's.

----------


## RAHEN

aww...go for a trip to somewhere..can be a park or a museum...for atleast 4 hrs...hopefully u will then feel good...stay away from computer for a while yunus...

----------


## coolshoaib

feeling very lonely...

----------


## OmI

Im hungry...

----------


## Khamoshi

I'm FeeLiN hunGry..TiMe FoR BrEkkY  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im also hungry,, it seems liike whole dt r starving :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

getting bore :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...

----------


## Hina87

I just want to run away.  :Smile:  I want to forget my present and past. I want to start all over... and I want to do it all on my own. I've been thinking about Bhayya all day long. It's never going to be the same... I'm not me without him... if only I could say this once and let it pass, but it seems like this feeling will be in me forever.

----------


## lathu

Ok Here I am.. 

Feeling fine right now  Many of my beloveds are back in mood and so does of mine Plus i have got my confidence back...Though feeling pains in my body right now  But that does not effect me at all now  What i am feeling right now? Ummm...Thanking Allah for making everything a bit fine in my beloved's life...

----------


## OmI

Im hungry...again :P

----------


## mytonse

Feeling unwell..Just back from the doc.

----------


## OmI

Kia hoa ??? :O

----------


## khawab

hmm .. 
m feeling very weird :s

----------


## glimmering_candle

mmm feeling somthing different!






kya karoon haye kuch kuch hota hai :Wink:

----------


## khawab

hahaha .. same here yaar !
missing someone very much .. aur yeh waqt bhi nahin guzar raha .. m just feeling very ajeeb .. bas mera dil kar raha hai k palak jhapkte hi din guzar jaye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin tired

----------


## friendlygal786

im feeling nothing rite now...just wanna 4get everything

----------


## RAHEN

feeling nothing...wish i could know...

----------


## Atlantic

having mood swings. 
feeling very unhappy.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...kya howa hai iqra sis ?:hug2;

----------


## mytonse

Feeling unwell.

----------


## RAHEN

iqra...hope ur happiness turns to happiness with ALLAH's will..

feeling bored...wanna talk...and almost everyone is busy... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im here :Smile:  but im going soon...

im feelin great to day

----------


## syeda

feeling well .. bas examz ki tayari karne lagi hun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im sooooooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...ALLAH khush rakhe...

i m feeling tired and sleepy...

----------


## OmI

Im sleepy too...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling ...i dnt knw:s ajeeb si halat hai

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hain ajeeb kyun hai? :s

----------


## friendlygal786

yea kya hua Naila...im feeling ok  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nai bas ajeeb hena :Stick Out Tongue:  hehee

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, hota hai kabhi kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jii islie aaj mere sath b ho raha hai :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

koi baat nai...it wont last na  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm weird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya iam a weirdo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

> hmm weird


LoL...we r weirdos, just like u guys are also:biggrin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol i was talking about myself  :Embarrassment:

----------


## friendlygal786

ok..thats fine too:biggrin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hahaha sorry for the late replies.. my net sux here in karachi  :Big Grin: 
n let's have a weird party full of weirdness  :Big Grin: 

(i bet naila isnt going to say that she's feeling weird ever again  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lol i was talking about myself


oh dats gr8 :Big Grin:  kisi ne to apne baare me sach bola :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hahaha i'm always honest about myself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dnt say im not weird...iam:bg:

----------


## Khamoshi

I feel like a mug of hot choc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> i dnt say im not weird...iam:bg:


lol acha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> I feel like a mug of hot choc


its too hot here for hot choc :s

----------


## Khamoshi

I feel like an aspirin wit it aswell  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

why kya hua...yahaan par bhi garmi hai kaafi i feel like having ice cream

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:'( its like 38C here and light ne tang kar ke rakha hai  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

uff ALLAH..I cant imagine, idhar tho 25 C hai aur mujhe tangi ho rahi hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur idher 18 c hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stargurl

muje patha nahi

----------


## RAHEN

well mujhe bhi filhaal temperature nahi pata.. :Big Grin: 

lekin shukar al hamdALLAH. abhi normal hai ...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol now imagine that temperature without electricity  :Big Grin:  oh and its almost 9pm here.. n the temperature is still in the late 30's  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

I cant imagine...but hope it gets cooler for u

----------


## RAHEN

yeah hope so...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

me too :s n khamoshi ji kia hogaya? khamosh khamosh si hain?  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

uska bhi koi prob rehta hai with internet...

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...waise aaj kal mere computer ka bhi hai...magar shukar al hamdALLAH...filhaal bahut acha chal raha hai...machines ka kuch pata nahi hota...

----------


## friendlygal786

sahi baat hai..kabhi kabhi kharaabi aa jati hai

----------


## Quiet Whisper

haan waqayii kuch pata nahin hota :s zonealarm install kar ke rakhen rahen ji.. u wont have any problems  :Smile: 
andddddddddddd aaj kia hum 4 5 log hi online hain DT pe? :s

----------


## RAHEN

4 5 kia kam hain...

inshaALLAH...i will see.. :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

abhi tho kaafi hai ...kabhi kabhi tho online koi nai hota

----------


## Atlantic

feeling good today :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

yikes :s 4 5 bhi ziyada hain? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Are quietwhisper ji...samjha karein..garmi se sab ki mat waji howi hai :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

Not feelin 2 good @ da mo  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

go and take rest dear :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

acha sweet ji.. meri to buhut pehle mat waj gayii thi  :Big Grin: 
n khamoshi ji.. if u'r not feeling good then you should be resting instead of sitting in front of the computer.. it doesnt help  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea, feel better dear..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

quiet whispo ji...mujhe pata hai apki mat waji howi hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lolz nice avvi sweet.. anddddddddddddddd itni garmi se kissi ki bhi mat waj jayegi :s

----------


## Khamoshi

I'm feeliN LoaDz betteR ToDay  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling good...shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

glad to hear that miss khamoshi n miss rahen  :Smile: 

i feel like bugging someone  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz main hoon na  :Wink:  QW  :Wink: 

lolz feelin saddy without ma notebook  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lolz nice avvi sweet.. anddddddddddddddd itni garmi se kissi ki bhi mat waj jayegi :s


hehe thanks...aur haan u r rite :Big Grin:  par idher to thori si sardi hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lolz main hoon na  QW 
> 
> lolz feelin saddy without ma notebook


hi my janemaaaan:huglove: 

how r u darling :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling happy and content

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...

feeling as if i dont know wat to do...

----------


## Hina87

I still feel out of place and a bother to all.

----------


## OmI

Im hungry :P

----------


## Quiet Whisper

I feel like going to my uni and hanging out with a few friends.. buttttttttttt karachi mein hungameeeeeee :'(

----------


## Khamoshi

YeaH i knoW...Karachi mein shooting  :Frown: 

Feel baD abt stuff going on in khi :cryss:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

karachi me kya howa hai?

Im feelin great

----------


## Khamoshi

SwEet HaVe U noT HeARd ? YaaR TuRn on GeO NewS !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh haan...suna hai...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit uneasy...

----------


## Khamoshi

Feel like some hot choc  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Aww..

Feeling fitfat..specially after that harees i had ..

----------


## Khamoshi

Feel Like going bak 2 sleep ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling good and relaxed...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling happy, ajj Mother's Day acha guzra  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Feeling good.

----------


## Khamoshi

Feeling sad my lil nephew is off to pak today :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

aww how old is he khamoshi?

----------


## Khamoshi

He's going with his dad..he's 2 and half  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

awwwwww that's such a sweet age.. well koi baat nahin.. u can still stay in contact with him through the phone na  :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

I'm feelin really sad cos he'll be leaving for the airport in a few hours..i wanna go with him. Mera maheena kese guzare ga..even his mama has been crying. He's playing @ the moment and i can hear him from the kitchen..but in a few hours the house will fall silent. He's the ronaq in our house..awwww wot am i gonna do witht me. He does so much with him..sometimes mere paas soh jaata hai  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

aww hota hai yaar.. he has to go with his father na  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

feeling very tired, i need a lot of rest and more than anything...a lot of sleep.
This routine of 5/6 hours of sleep is not doing it.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling little sick:s

----------


## Quiet Whisper

why are u feeling sick?? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tabiyat set nai haina aaj...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

oopsie.. get well soon sis  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

You're always welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> feeling very tired, i need a lot of rest and more than anything...a lot of sleep.
> This routine of 5/6 hours of sleep is not doing it.


u r right ..this much sleep isnot simply enough...v.true...ALLAH bless u... :Smile: 

ma sis...inshaALLAH aap bhi jald theek ho jaogi... :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

I feel like crying... :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Oho Khamoshi tell you what, why dont you call him up when they get home?

----------


## Khamoshi

QW ...i was crying earlier on and i feel the same now..
i am here to get my mind of the fact that he'll be gone for a month
and now my bro has decided that if he settles there..they might 
even stay longer...arghhhhhhhhhhhh  :Frown:  

I feel like hitting my bro on the head :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

oho :S Hit him twice for me :@
Dont worry he'll be back soon. One month will pass before you know it  :Smile: 
Cheer up na :givefl;

----------


## Khamoshi

InhshAllah...

I feel like stopping the time..each minute is ticking past and we'll be
going to the airport soon  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

InshaAllah  :Smile: 
Ok Tell you what, take lots of pics of him  :Smile: 
And Make a video of him if you can, record his voice, that helps sometimes.. Whenever I miss my niece Hiba, I put her picture on my MSN display, its not as good as actually having them with you but they help you last.

----------


## villies

feeling gud

----------


## Quiet Whisper

For some reason, I've started feeling weird all of a sudden. Dont feel that good :s

----------


## Khamoshi

U me both QW  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

ohh, cheer up u 2.. :Smile:  

im feeling tired

----------


## RAHEN

feeling exhausted...but want to do something except take rest...

----------


## villies

fresh                  .

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling fine... :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

> u r right ..this much sleep isnot simply enough...v.true...ALLAH bless u...
> 
> ma sis...inshaALLAH aap bhi jald theek ho jaogi...


 
awww..:huglove: thank you rahen sis for your prayers. :kissing: 

i'm still feeling the same...in fact i think i might be getting sick soon, again...not that i had recovered previously. Feeling drained, tired, dizzy, weak, dehydrated and I don't expect to get better soon. 
Especially, with the way things are...

----------


## Sonhal

feelin boved an unwell...

----------


## friendlygal786

> awww..:huglove: thank you rahen sis for your prayers. :kissing: 
> 
> i'm still feeling the same...in fact i think i might be getting sick soon, again...not that i had recovered previously. Feeling drained, tired, dizzy, weak, dehydrated and I don't expect to get better soon. 
> Especially, with the way things are...


wats wrong sis, did u go to the doctor?

----------


## mytonse

Feeling fresh.

----------


## Sonhal

wanna sleep...

----------


## Atlantic

> wats wrong sis, did u go to the doctor?


yes, sis i have seen the doctor..i have just been very tired from many days and got sick in between..then got better..and it's just on and off since then. 
I had to give some tests...have given one and a few more to go...but i hpe to make it through. 

Thanks for your concern. :kissing:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sar me dard ho raha hai...and very sleepy

----------


## Khamoshi

Missing my nephew so a lil sad...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling happyyyyy...17th of may tommoroooooow :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  yaaaay

----------


## RAHEN

yeah ...i m happy too...as tomorrow is norway's constitution day...right...

----------


## Atlantic

hmm...feeling fresh today  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya aapi  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

> yes, sis i have seen the doctor..i have just been very tired from many days and got sick in between..then got better..and it's just on and off since then. 
> I had to give some tests...have given one and a few more to go...but i hpe to make it through. 
> 
> Thanks for your concern. :kissing:


Ok...hope all ur test com bak wit a positive result. And take care of urself :kissing:

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH her results will be positive...Ameen suma ameen...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

May Allah give you the very best of health and everything sister Atlantic.. Aameen, Sum Aameen :givefl;

Get Well Soon Sis :giveflower;

----------


## Khamoshi

Feeling kinda upset.. :Frown:

----------


## khawab

aww wot happened henna sis ??

i m feeling very bad coz i had an accident aur meri aankh pe chot aayi hai bohot buri n bandage to utar diya hai par bohot dard horahi hai  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

yaar khamoshi aap call kardo na un ko n kaho ke us se baat karwayen woh  :Smile: 
n dont worry.. dekho time kitni jaldi guzar jayega.. its just a few more days..  :Smile: 

Feel like leaving everything and going away forever..

----------


## friendlygal786

> aww wot happened henna sis ??
> 
> i m feeling very bad coz i had an accident aur meri aankh pe chot aayi hai bohot buri n bandage to utar diya hai par bohot dard horahi hai


aww, realy...koi baat nai just take care of it and jaldi theek ho jayi ghi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

feeling lonely at the moment. itne dinon baad akele bethna huwa hai k aadat hi nahin rahi aur ab samajh nahin araha k kya karun :-) tv dekh lete hein ;-)

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm strangely fairy api mere saath bhi yehi hai :s
magar kaafi time se akele baithna par raha hai and abhi tak aadat nahin hui hai.. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling gooooooood and happy...and little bit sad at same time:s kisi ke liye bohat pareshan ho rahi ho:s

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling lonely..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio ji? y u feeling lonelY

----------


## friendlygal786

Becuz i had fite wit him and now hes not calling me...and im not calling him cuz I call him ALL THE TIME and he is always BZ

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmmm...mere saath b aisa hi hota hai kabhi kabhi:s

----------


## friendlygal786

yea aur mere sath yeh hamesha hota hai :curse;

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..hope everything gets better yassi inshaALLAH...

i m feeling good and fine... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

m feeling not too gud not too bad

----------


## Quiet Whisper

boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd n lonely as usual :s

----------


## Khamoshi

im feeling optomistic about something

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel refreshed.. a cool shower does wonders  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

feeling very worried & upset

----------


## friendlygal786

kya hua Fizo? im feeling tired

----------


## RAHEN

wat happened khawab...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feeling relieved.. dont know why :s something happened to me yesterday :|

----------


## friendlygal786

physically feeling tired, emotionally feeling hurt and angry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good...

----------


## RAHEN

> feeling relieved.. dont know why :s something happened to me yesterday :|


jab pata chal jaye...tau phir batana...theek hai..

----------


## Roshni

its the beginning of unflagging malfunction!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> jab pata chal jaye...tau phir batana...theek hai..




ok  :Stick Out Tongue: 
you got it boss  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i feel like bugging someone :lildevil;

----------


## Khamoshi

Feelin kinda lost abt something..

----------


## RAHEN

> its the beginning of unflagging malfunction!


Welcome back... :Big Grin: 
how r u...

----------


## khawab

> kya hua Fizo? im feeling tired





> wat happened khawab...


kuch nahin bas aise hi .. 2 days hogaye mere best frnd se meri baat nahin hui .. n ooper se meri mum & little sister bhi bohot beemar hain .. dat's y m very worried for my little sister,mum & my frnd

----------


## Miss_Sweet

goooood...n very good :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> kuch nahin bas aise hi .. 2 days hogaye mere best frnd se meri baat nahin hui .. n ooper se meri mum & little sister bhi bohot beemar hain .. dat's y m very worried for my little sister,mum & my frnd


inshaALLAH theek ho jayenge...i will keep on praying for them...ALLAH help them...

----------


## friendlygal786

> kuch nahin bas aise hi .. 2 days hogaye mere best frnd se meri baat nahin hui .. n ooper se meri mum & little sister bhi bohot beemar hain .. dat's y m very worried for my little sister,mum & my frnd


oh realy...I'll pray 4 both of them and inshALAH they wil feel better..dont worry just take good care of them

----------


## khawab

hmmm ... thanx  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

feeling sad ...u guys please pray for me  :Frown:

----------


## khawab

awwww kya hua muzna sis ?? 
i'll pray for u  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea sis I will pray 4 u..wats wrong, kya hua..

----------


## RAHEN

ji buddy...i will keep on praying for u...when after much hard work/effort things dont go our way...then leave it to ALLAH...cause he knows the best way... :Smile:

----------


## khawab

Rahen aapi is very right muzna sis  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like.. sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppinnggggggggggggggggggg  gggggg for a monthhhhhhhhhhhhhh :headhurt::bounce::bored;:yawn::zzz;

----------


## Atlantic

> Ok...hope all ur test com bak wit a positive result. And take care of urself :kissing:





> inshaALLAH her results will be positive...Ameen suma ameen...





> May Allah give you the very best of health and everything sister Atlantic.. Aameen, Sum Aameen :givefl;
> 
> 
> Get Well Soon Sis :giveflower;


 
*Thank you sooo much Yasra sis, Rahen sis, and brother Quiet Whisper for your get well soon wishes and prayers. I'm alhumdulilah feeling good now!*
*Thank You!*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

You are always welcome sis :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

Very good Iqra sis, great to hear that and I hope ke aap ki health hamesha achi hee rahe :kissing:

----------


## Hina87

I want to change, but I don't know how to do it by myself. I don't think it will happen...realistically...not for another couple of years. And honestly, I'm afraid of what I'm turning into. Ek tho yeh internet se raha nahin jaata. Lagta hai saari zindagi yehin par hi guzaar doongi. Bohat dino se sahi rehti hoon, phir achanak se yeh feelings aajati hein. A feeling that I'm supposed to be alone forever. A feeling of emptiness, which will never subside. Aur jitna chaati hoon ke sab kuch theek hojai...outhna hi baira gharab hojata hai.

----------


## RAHEN

hina sis -actually u r better than before...and chuttian hain na is liye aisa lagta hai..indulge in something..and hopefully this feeling will over come with satisfaction... :Smile: 

khawab- yes sis...this way most of the time it goes right... :Smile: 

Atlantic- Its always great to know that u r feeling fine...ALLAH bless u always...

----------


## khawab

i m feeling very bad  :Frown: 
aaj khaansi horahi hai aur halka sa bukhar bhi n kal exam hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HellllllllllllllO :Big Grin:  me  feeling greaaaaaaaaaaaaat

----------


## khawab

HIIII ! acha kheriat ?  :Big Grin:  sab kuch sahi hogaya ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haaan :Big Grin:  kal hi thik hogaya tha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

ohhh onl9 aake batao jaldi .. last nite i woz praying for u na  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww.thaaanks so much for u support:hug2; u r so nice!

----------


## khawab

hehe .. CHUP ! u r makin me blush now :$  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...main sahi keh rahi ho :Big Grin:  friend ho to AISI...tumhare jaisi:bg:

----------


## khawab

hehhe ... acha na tum bhi dua kiya karo na ..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz:P karti hoon :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

oyii stop spamming  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling goood...but kuch miss kar rahi hoon:$

----------


## khawab

feeling very nervous .. half n hr mein ppr jo hai .. dua karna acha ho :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bas b karo yeh nervous vervous! everythin will be OK! samjhi :muah;

im feelin gooood

----------


## khawab

main de bhi aayi  :Big Grin: 
acha hua hai .. 

i dunno wot m feeling .. lolzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe...i m feelin so sleepy

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling tired...

----------


## Hina87

I'm feeling okay. I feel a lot better after watching a movie.

----------


## khawab

i m feeling very tired :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here..sar dard kar raha hai...

----------


## khawab

meri to kal k exam ki thakkan nahin utri .. lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

exam mein thakkan kahan hoti hai :Big Grin:  main to fresh hoti hoon exams ke baad :Wink:

----------


## khawab

hehe .. jab tumhein 3 ghante lagatar I.C.T ka exam dena ho na PC pe tab thakkan ka pata chalta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan-...ho sakta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

ser dard kar raha ha :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling greaaaat

----------


## khawab

i m feeling veryyy bad :x
kal ka ghusaa abhi tak nahin utra :x

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling sooo tired...

----------


## RAHEN

> i m feeling veryyy bad :x
> kal ka ghusaa abhi tak nahin utra :x


inshaALLAH u will feel good soon... :Smile: 

aur mujhe kal ki baat nahi bhol rahi...kitni koshish kar rahi hoon na sochon...magar dimagh par lagta hai likh de gayi hai...ALLAH bless me...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaunsi baat???kya howa hai api?

im feeling tired...kaam se ai hoon

----------


## friendlygal786

RAHEN sis--hope u feel better..


feeling ok, a bit bored

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i feeeeling ok...

----------


## khawab

i m feeling like m missing someone

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lousy as hell.. dont ask :s

----------


## friendlygal786

oh Bhai...I hope u feel better, and I hav to ask:biggrin: wat happen

----------


## RAHEN

hope u feel better inshaALLAH...

feeling indecisive

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling good...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> oh Bhai...I hope u feel better, and I hav to ask:biggrin: wat happen


kuch nahin  :Smile: 
bas had a bad day and found something out about a person from whom i never expected anything like that..

feeling weird..

----------


## friendlygal786

hmmm...well I hope u feel better  :Smile: 

feeling fine

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hmmm...well I hope u feel better


inshaAlllah i will  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling sad... dil kar raaha hai rone ko...

----------


## friendlygal786

why?? wats wrong..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nai :Stick Out Tongue:  apni kismat pe rona ata hai kabhi kabhi :Big Grin: 

jab bhi main khush rehne ki koshish karti hoon ya khush rehti hoon...meri khushi ko kisi ki nazar lag jati hai...

----------


## friendlygal786

awww dont worry, just try be happy anyway :hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i do... :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

good..thats the only way  :Smile: 

m feeling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah...par sab kehte hain mera chehra eik open book ki tarha hai :Big Grin:  they can read my face very easily...

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

thats tru...chehre se tho pata chal hee jata haina

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heehe yeah :Big Grin:

----------


## AaDi

sitting in ma office .. looking out da window .. feel much like da weather outside .. dull and ready to pour ..  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling tired...had tough day...but shukar al hamdALLAH that time has passed

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good 4 a change  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

i dunno wot m feeling .. lol .. can't say anything

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good and happy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling tired...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

happpppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very bad, sad :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling ok...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sad...

----------


## khawab

feeling very bad ..

----------


## friendlygal786

aww kya hua ladies, y r u down :hug2;

am feeling good

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

feelins at the momentttt.. hmmmmm lets c if i can jus like pour my heart out.. hehehhe... well i feel ummm tiredddddd cuz this is the 2nd weekend tht's been ruined for me,... buh no moreeeeeeeeee..im also kinda sad cuz its been like 3/4 days i havent talked to my hubby due 2 some stupied thing tht i had 2 attend on thee weekend...n 3rd feelin lol.. i feel kinda weird cuz i slept at the wrong time 2 day.. anyways ye tht felt good jus lettin it all out...  :Big Grin: 
thank you endurer for creatin this forum...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling not good...sar dard kar raha hai

----------


## khawab

i m feeling tired :s
aaj maths ka exam de k aayi na main :s

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling tired...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like flying away to some far away place where there isnt anything to worry about and anything i need to.. where i can just fly free and soar through the clouds..

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling content  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

i m feeling not good .. missing someone

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feeling like i'm on cloud nine.. anyone ever nail an interview through orkut? :|
i just did :|

----------


## khawab

i m feeling tired :desiyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good...

----------


## khawab

i m feeling very worried for someone. he's not responding me :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

buzi hoga...shayad :Smile:

----------


## khawab

nahin kal se aisa horaha hai .. nahin to woh mujhe subha 5 baje hi misscalls karne lag jata hai k main uthun aur main bhi misscalls dena shuru karun :s ..
par kal bhi oska na koi txt aya hai na koi call n na hi woh on aya .. bohot pareshani lagi hui hai .. n calling card bhi nahin hai k main pooch sakun k kya hua hai .. :s

----------


## Quiet Whisper

mood buhut ziyada off hai.. feel like nailing someone's ass to the wall.. really pissed off :@

----------


## khawab

m feeling like a dead person

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling gooood...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling very happy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...kuch mahino ki baat hai...ufff :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

haan haan bohot jald hi woh mahina bhi ajayega  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know... :Big Grin:  itni jaldi...ke pata hi nai chalna :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

thats great...mere liye tho woh time aagaya hai jiska muje itni dair se intezaar tha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

Feeling too relaxed after very tiry exams of my whole life

----------


## Wolf

*tired its been hard work*

----------


## khawab

feeling OKAY !

----------


## hunteralone

Zara jhoom jhoom zara jhoom jhoom zara jhoom jhoom zara jhoom

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling restless...cant wait till tomorrow!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> thats great...mere liye tho woh time aagaya hai jiska muje itni dair se intezaar tha


oye hoye :Big Grin:  kya baat hai? :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Socho...kya baat ho sakti hai, its not too hard to figure it out!:biggrin:

----------


## villies

feeling tired

----------


## Hina87

I'm starting to get fed up of everyone. I'm always the one going that extra mile to make sure all of my relationships keep going. Why don't you do something for a change? The thing that makes me even more angry is that I sit and wait here for hours just so they can get a word in with me... Is it really that hard to drop a comment or say a few words beforehand to tell me that you won't be coming? What is wrong with you people? Maybe I should just disappear for a few weeks... let's how that effects them... I'm so sick of being patient and understanding. I'm human too dammit.

Oh and PS- if you have a problem with me saying this... you need to get your head checked because this outburst is loooooong overdue... I deserve to be treated better.

----------


## friendlygal786

Feeling fine...

----------


## Hina87

There are many things that have been disturbing me. Right now, I feel like I have bricks on my head. All I want to do is be at peace for a while. Mentally, I'm so distressed that I can't even explain the feeling.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling great...hume to chuttian hogai :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Thats good..abhi fun karo  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeah...wohi to karing :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im feeling gooood :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling very happy...and at the same time a little scared..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im little bit saaaad...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like my world's caved in on me yet again..  :Smile: 
but now i'm used to it  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

awww Bhai...:hug2;

I feel like I will die any minute

----------


## Quiet Whisper

aww thanks for the hug 
hey kia hua?

----------


## Muzi

feeling complicated...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling broken...

----------


## friendlygal786

wat happen sweeto...kya hua? 

im feeling lonely and a bit overwhelmed

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing...im ok now..

----------


## friendlygal786

ok, thats good  :Smile: 

im feeling very dull and lonely

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling that the future i m going into is blank...nothing can be seen...and today is like i dont know where i m taking ma self...i think i seriously need to shape my life...else time will go out of ma hands.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling tired...

----------


## mytonse

Feeling lonely..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling gooood

----------


## Hina87

I guess I feel ok. I've just become so numb to all of my problems. It's kind of like they're floating right above my head, but since I can't feel them, I'm fine.  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

im feeling good..past two days were a relief for me..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling a little worried

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good

----------


## RAHEN

feeling great...a feeling of satisfaction...feeling happy... :Big Grin:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

i feel like creatin a robot that will do everything for meeeeeeeeeeeeee... buh one problemm.. can't do ittttttttttttt  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

aww...can i do that for u...if its related to net world.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling gooood...

----------


## friendlygal786

im feeling lazy:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling stupid :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mytonse

Feeling very restless.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling goooooooood

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling a bit tired and confused...missing many things

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling...tired

----------


## friendlygal786

Im feeling upset...and angry

----------


## *Fatima*

Feel good...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling happY :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

Me 22222222222

----------


## RAHEN

> Im feeling upset...and angry


reason...kia baat hai..

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh, I had a fite wit a close friend..that brang up som misunderstandings and frustrations among us but shukar hai ALLAH ka now everything is well again :Smile: 
thanx 4 asking sis :kissing:

im feeling great now

----------


## RAHEN

my pleasure... :Big Grin: 

for how many years hve u been staying in ur home...

----------


## friendlygal786

for all my life!!

----------


## RAHEN

then surely that home is precious to u...abhi in chit chat me issi par likha hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling goooooooooood :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Feeling tired,have been busy all week.

----------


## Hina87

I'm starting to get incredibly sick of everyone and everything. I'm just tired of it all. I wish there was a way to run away. Why must I be the one to care? Why not just kick everything to hell?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling little sad...kuch aisi baaten aur yaadein hain jo kabhi picha nai chortiin :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Agar dhoka kissi ehsas ka naam hai to mein wohi mehsos ker raha hoon. Hairat ki baat yeh hai k mein abhi tak bezaar nahi howa yeh sab dekh ker. Shayed umeed hai kahien na kahien mere andar, ya shayed woh bhi aik dhoka hai.

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling happy, content, touched...

----------


## sikandar107

I have not visited this thread ever.  Today for the first time I saw it.  

Not only today, for last few days I am feeling a bit clumsy.  Being a very positive person in life, I normally ignore such feelings.  But today I am sad but not down for reasons unknown to me.   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling tired

----------


## RAHEN

kuch ziada he meetha kha liya hai...uljhan ho rahi hai...will add some salt...for balance.

----------


## Hina87

I guess I still haven't learned my lesson. I should never try to get my hopes up on anything. In the end, everything breaks my heart.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sleepyyyy

----------


## Endurer

Guess I thought I'd have to change the world to make you see me, to be the one. I could have ran forever but how far would I have come without mourning your love?

[youtubevid]IOtHHTMTi0E[/youtubevid]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling sad... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Brothers are supposed to be mentors you look up to for advice and not some pimp standing at the corner, pampering you for what you're not. Now I am gonna keep my mouth shut for a long long time. Yeah, don't care what you think*!*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling bad, sad, mad:s

----------


## Hina87

> Brothers are supposed to be mentors you look up to for advice and not some pimp standing at the corner, pampering you for what you're not. Now I am gonna keep my mouth shut for a long long time. Yeah, don't care what you think*!*


Brother's are supposed to support their sisters and tell them that they can do anything in the world no matter what anyone else thinks. They are supposed to tell them that they will be happy for whatever they choose to do, even if it doesn't work out. And yeah, I don't give a damn either!

----------


## Endurer

^ you're not supposed to give a damn since that post wasn't about you. Oh and you can laters, when I blog about you.

----------


## Hina87

You can say whatever you want about me. 

Back to the topic: I'm genuinely happy about who I am. I don't care if I'm stupid, too emotional, or have too many mood swings... That is just who I am. I am thankful to God for what I have Alhumdulilah. I am also perfectly happy dying alone. I, obviously, cannot hold down even a friendship type of relationship. Every single one that I have had has ended up into nothing. Oh well...

----------


## *Fatima*

very happy...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling very sad...:'(

----------


## mytonse

wHY SO NAILA ?

I am feeling low too.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling better today :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Feeling much much better after blocking a few random folks.

----------


## mytonse

I feeling v tired..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeelin good

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling good..

----------


## Hina87

Hmm...I'm starting to feel that nice pain in my heart again. I can feel myself going into stress. Actually, I was proud of myself for keeping my mood up, but it's slowly crashing back down. The only thing that's lifting me is looking at new pics of my cousin's kid. He's too cute MashaAllah se.  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmmm Allah tumhen humeha khush rakhe Hina.. aameen, sum aameen..  :Smile: 


I feel like hmmmmmmmm I'm in a romantic mood and I don't have a GF :rolling;

----------


## Hunter_69

hmm...am feelin quite happiii ...  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha@ Kashif..

koi gf dhoond hi lo ...aapka haal bura hota ja raha hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hahahaha wohi karing :O
magar koi milti hi nahin :O
jo pasand aati hai pehle se committed hoti hai ya phir mere type ki hi nahin hoti  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humesha aisa hi hota hai :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol yea.. mera luck hi aisa hai :$

----------


## Hunter_69

am feeling dammmnnnn sleepin...lolz

----------


## Shikari

am feeling too much fresh i used to sleep more than 9 hours today lolz..

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling angry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling great :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

feeeling great

----------


## Shikari

feeling dash..lolzzzzzz:P

----------


## Hina87

> hmmm Allah tumhen humeha khush rakhe Hina.. aameen, sum aameen..


JazakAllah  :Smile:  

How's your health?

----------


## Shikari

feeling sleepy..ZzZzZ

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling good shukar al hamdALLAH... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

imfeeling dizzy:P

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> JazakAllah  
> 
> How's your health?



 :Smile: 
I'm fine Alhamdoulillah  :Smile: 
How about you?

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling fine

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling little tired

----------


## Shikari

am feeling sleepy..

----------


## Endurer

Aankh se door na ho, dil se utar jaye ga. Waqt ka kiya hai guzarta hai guzar jaye ga. Itna manoos ho na khilwat e gham se apni, tou kabhi khud ko bhi dekhe ga to darr jaye ga.

I feel like crying, but then again, I am supposed not to. I'd like to think of myself as a robot with a heart; allowed to feel but not react. Taking deep breaths just to make sure that this heart doesn't give up on me. Hurt and helpless like never before -- trying to find solace.

----------


## mytonse

Feeling Drowsy..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling greaaat

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling nice...

----------


## *Fatima*

Im feeling greaaat

----------


## friendlygal786

Im feeling confused and a bit hurt and scared...of all the unknown things that can happen to a person and scared of losing many things

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling relax now..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling confused...:s

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..i dunno wat i m feeling...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like showering lots of love in everyone's lives  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

aww...wat a great feeling that is

feel like going away from here

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> aww...wat a great feeling that is
> 
> feel like going away from here




heyyy what's wrong yas? kia hua?

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling good..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling so sad:'(

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling souless..

----------


## friendlygal786

> heyyy what's wrong yas? kia hua?


patha nahi kya hua...but kuch bhi sahi nai ho raha aj kal Bhai...

----------


## mytonse

Feelin low..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sad...

----------


## friendlygal786

wat happen sis...

im feeling tired

----------


## Shikari

i m feeling hopefull...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feeling lonely.. dunno why..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...

dnt feel lonely...when u have so many bro's n sis's here:bg:

feeling hapyy

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol
i need someone other than bros n sis's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

go and find someone :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol tryinggg

----------


## *Fatima*

> feeling lonely.. dunno why..




Feeling happy ...oye kashi where r u

----------


## Shikari

feeling...good...but am worry abt sumthing..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Feeling happy ...oye kashi where r u


gone fishing..  :Stick Out Tongue: 


feel like.. going out for a long drive..

----------


## Endurer

I am pain, from head to toe. It's almost impossible for me to think of anything other than pain, which has become a part of me. all these oral/otherwise antibiotics, NSAIDS, needle pricks (9 so far in less than 24 hours), and so called pain killers are taking their toll on me. 

O.k. another trip to the doctor awaits me. I will be back in three hours or so.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling so tired...

----------


## *Fatima*

> gone fishing.. 
> 
> 
> feel like.. going out for a long drive..


ok then  hv anice day 

 feeling sad,good and bad

----------


## friendlygal786

> I am pain, from head to toe. It's almost impossible for me to think of anything other than pain, which has become a part of me. all these oral/otherwise antibiotics, NSAIDS, needle pricks (9 so far in less than 24 hours), and so called pain killers are taking their toll on me. 
> 
> O.k. another trip to the doctor awaits me. I will be back in three hours or so.


ALLAH kare u feel healthy again Bhai...Ameen suma ameen

----------


## Hina87

I love these pills. Besides the nausea, dizziness, and light head, it's awesome. It doesn't let you think or worry about anything. It's just hard to deal with the fact that I can't walk or whip my head around quickly because I'll probably end up getting dizzy.

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> ok then  hv anice day 
> 
>  feeling sad,good and bad



thnx  :Stick Out Tongue: 
sad good n bad?
why are you feeling all three at the same time? and why are you feeling sad and bad?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sooo tried:s itna chalein hum...ke uffff

----------


## Shikari

lol..norway mai car bus taxi kuch nahi hai kia...  :Big Grin: >.

am feeling tht am lil getting into my mood.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bus bhi hai aur train bhi!!!leiken buses mountains ke uper to nai chalti na!

----------


## Endurer

Thamk you Yassi  :Smile:  I hope k yeh kidney stone jaldi nikle bahir.

----------


## friendlygal786

oh u hav a kidney stone Bhai...inshALLAH nikal jaye ga, dont worry  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

to kisi aur k legs lai k chalti na @ naila lolzzzzzz...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

not funny at all :Stick Out Tongue: ...

im feeling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Thamk you Yassi  I hope k yeh kidney stone jaldi nikle bahir.


Aww...jaldi nikal jaega stone :Smile:  INSHALLAH u ll be 100% fine soon:bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

> thnx 
> sad good n bad?
> why are you feeling all three at the same time? and why are you feeling sad and bad?



Ur welcome 
tum nahi ate ho na thats y :wink: im joking 
bas thats wot i was feeling today also

----------


## Shikari

lolzz @ not funnny at all...i knw am not funny..

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling depressed

----------


## RAHEN

aww...may i know the reason...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling happy :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

feeling well..

----------


## RAHEN

feeling happy and excited... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling ok...

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good

----------


## Shikari

am feeling tired..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling awesome :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

feeling strangee..

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good

----------


## syeda

feeling finee..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling drowsy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

feeling happy..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling abused...betrayed...broken...

----------


## Shikari

yeh lo ab iski hi kamii thi.:s

----------


## mytonse

feeling ...betrayed...broken...

----------


## friendlygal786

Heyy guys kya hua tum logo ko...

feeling fine

----------


## Shikari

pata nahi wat happened to u yunus...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sab kuch bula dia waffa ka kaisa silah dia...:'(

----------


## friendlygal786

wats wrong sweetie...r u ok

----------


## Shikari

hoping for the best sweety..

----------


## syeda

O piyaa O piyaaa...
le ke doli aaa
o piyaa o piyaa
le ke doli aaa
chalun mein teri hi galii
chalun mein teri hi galiii
O piya gali lage jag se bhali... jag se bhalii
O piyaa O piyaaa...
le ke doli aaa
o piyaa o piyaa
le ke doli aaa


sath raung k khawb hein ankhun mein saje..
soye soye armaan aj dil mein jagee...
hooo.. sath rang k khawb hein ankhun mein sajeee
soye soye armaan aj dil mein jagee
chalun mein teri hi galii..
chalun mein teri hi galii
o piya ki gali lage jabh se bhali.. jagh se bhali..
O piyaa O piyaaa...
le ke doli aaa
o piyaa o piyaa
le ke doli aaa..

hathun ki lakeerun mein a chupale mugheee
kar na paye phir koi juda hameinn
ooo hathun ki lakeerun mein aaa chupale mughee
kar na paye hamein juda hamein...
chalun mein teri hi galii..
chalun mein teri hi galii
o piya ki gali lage jabh se bhali.. jagh se bhali..
O piyaa O piyaaa...
 le ke doli aaa
 o piyaa o piyaa
 le ke doli aaa...

chalun mein teri hi galii..
chalun mein teri hi galii
o piya ki gali lage jabh se bhali.. jagh se bhali..
O piyaa O piyaaa...
 le ke doli aaa
 o piyaa o piyaa
 le ke doli aaa.

feeling like saying this to someone.. :biggrin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feel like meeting someone...

----------


## Endurer

Guess I have to be optimistic as far as this so-called new job is concerned. Feel like blowing some steam off of my chest here.

----------


## Shikari

feeling fine..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling hot :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

feeling cooool

----------


## syeda

feeeling guudd...

----------


## Shikari

feeling amazingg..

----------


## *Fatima*

Feeling good

----------


## Shikari

feeling just ok..

----------


## Hina87

I've been very tired lately. Besides that, I'm happy and sad. I feel alone too. So many things have happened in such a small amount of time that I haven't had any time to adjust. I feel all jumbled up.

----------


## villies

fresh.. bhi soker utha ho na  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

relaxed..koi aur kaam nahi hai..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

sad tired n lonely..

----------


## *Fatima*

relaxed..kiya y u sad

----------


## hakhan

lonely and bore...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling bored:s

----------


## hakhan

> feeling bored:s


main bhie bore houn...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

shoo...wat to do? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hakhan

come to shout box...if u want..we can talk there...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okiz...dats gud idea :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy

----------


## hakhan

> okiz...dats gud idea


meet u there...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling very tired...

----------


## Shikari

feeling sleepy..

----------


## RAHEN

feeeling tired of manythings...really need to cheer ma self up.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling tired...

----------


## *Fatima*

gooooooooooooooooooddddddddddd

----------


## Shikari

feeling tired..

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling exhausted...but not sleepy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling good...

----------


## Shikari

feeling  sleepyy..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling hyper :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

gooooooooooooooooooddddddddddd

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling sleepy now...i think i have to sleep :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

feeling tired and sleepy  after  cuming frm college..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling good :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

feeling bad..

----------


## RAHEN

feeling ajeeb...i drank orange+carrot mix of rani...bahut ajeeb taste hai...

----------


## Shikari

feeling heavy eyed need sum sleep..

----------


## loves intellegence

feeling very good after reading the poem...

i cant express my self...

----------


## RAHEN

feeling cool...just had a wonderful time with frnds...

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling lazy...

----------


## RAHEN

^waz it a tiring day...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

feeeling fine..

----------


## *Fatima*

feeling cool...

----------


## friendlygal786

> ^waz it a tiring day...


no sis  :Big Grin:  I was actually off, thats y I was feeling lazy. If Im working or hav a bz day im usually energized  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling freshhh

----------


## Hina87

Mentally, I feel so much better. I just wanna get up and dance. With the help of a certain mithai ( :Big Grin: ), I feel liberated.  :Wink:  I also have realized that *I* am the only one I need. I need to trust myself more... definitely love myself more. I have always wanted to spread love so much, that I put myself second on my own list. I am working to put myself first now.  :Smile:  I also have realized that my Affan Bhayya will always be here for me. We had a phone chat over a week ago where he told me how proud of me he was for making it so far. He said that I'm stronger then even he is, and he knows that I'll do fine. I know now that I'll do fine too.  :Smile:  

Physically, I'm not doing too well at the moment. I'm really weak. I've been dealing with having to take high potency meds, and they've finally taken a toll on my body. However, InshaAllah I will feel better soon. I just need to get them out of my system.

----------


## Shikari

am feeling fine..

----------


## friendlygal786

I m feeling like I really need to get away from here. One thing is for sure, no one can understand me or my ways...mayb its them or may b its just me but either way, I feel totally hopeless

----------


## Hina87

^ I know the feeling Sis. It's not us who are problematic; it's them!  :Big Grin: 

I've now decided to further my watchful nature. I will now let no one come into my life. If that means 0 friends, then so be it. No one should be allowed to have the pleasure to hurt me, but me. I do not believe that love conquers all anymore. (Unless it's love from your family.) Love is a bunch of bullshit straight from hell to charcoal your ass.  :Wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

feeling cool...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling ajeeb...:s aisa lagta hai jaise kuch hone wala hai...

----------


## Shikari

feeling sleepy..

----------


## friendlygal786

> ^ I know the feeling Sis. It's not us who are problematic; it's them! 
> 
> I've now decided to further my watchful nature. I will now let no one come into my life. If that means 0 friends, then so be it. No one should be allowed to have the pleasure to hurt me, but me. I do not believe that love conquers all anymore. (Unless it's love from your family.) Love is a bunch of bullshit straight from hell to charcoal your ass.


ur rite sis, but I sually end up blaming myself..even tho its not my fault.
And Im feeling vry much like u rite now..agree wit u, no one shoud hav the rite to hurt somone, then y do they do it!?

----------


## Hina87

I blame myself too. But this time, I don't even know what went wrong or what I did.

I don't know why they hurt us. In my experience Sis, I am always taken advantage of because I care too much. People start to disrespect my feelings. They know I won't do anything to cause more pain to our relationship, so they do/say whatever they want. That is why I'm afraid of any relationship. It's not because I'm shy; it's because I always end up hurt. I can't deal with emotional pain very well.

----------


## Shikari

> feeling ajeeb...:s aisa lagta hai jaise kuch hone wala hai...


khush khabri lolzz :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

> I blame myself too. But this time, I don't even know what went wrong or what I did.
> 
> I don't know why they hurt us. In my experience Sis, I am always taken advantage of because I care too much. People start to disrespect my feelings. They know I won't do anything to cause more pain to our relationship, so they do/say whatever they want. That is why I'm afraid of any relationship. It's not because I'm shy; it's because I always end up hurt. I can't deal with emotional pain very well.


same thing here..I care too damn much! And I care and torture myself thinking over things that others wouldnt give the time of day to..I wish I could b carefree and just go with the flow--but its not like that. I just cant hurt anyone, not even by mistake, and others take advantage of that but I can never learn to say NO

----------


## Hina87

Well I know that I can be rude at times, especially when I have mood swings. Lately, I've been doing really well with that though, Alhumdulilah. 

The only thing we can hope and pray for is that if the person really cares, they will at least try to work it out with you. If they ignore and stay away, then you know that you have been screwed.

InshaAllah mein aap ke liye duah karongi. Mujhe maloom hai ke seedhe dil pe chaakhu lagta hai. Aur jab kohi aur nahin hota zindagi mein joh ke itna close hai, tho aur mazeed dard hota hai.

----------


## Endurer

Finally, something to read  :Big Grin:  I was getting sick of that _feels good feels bad_ reforge. K/U.  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

^Hmm... What would you do if you were in our situation?

----------


## Endurer

Been there and did a lot of whinning while I was at it. I am pretty sure you're doing the right thing when you say: _No one should be allowed to have the pleasure to hurt me, but me._ But then, BANG! you turn me off with _It's not because I'm shy; it's because I always end up hurt. I can't deal with emotional pain very well._. I think you should stick to plan (if it's one) A.

----------


## Hina87

Wouldn't you want to listen to the reasons of the happenings? Why did it happen? What went wrong? 

In my case, I'm just confused.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling okey...not good not bad

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> khush khabri lolzz


zukaaam howa hi waaise :Stick Out Tongue:  khush khabri to nai hai :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

even i feel bad i use  to say good cuz har ek gam meh ek khoushi hoti hai u find at last na

----------


## friendlygal786

> Well I know that I can be rude at times, especially when I have mood swings. Lately, I've been doing really well with that though, Alhumdulilah. 
> 
> The only thing we can hope and pray for is that if the person really cares, they will at least try to work it out with you. If they ignore and stay away, then you know that you have been screwed.
> 
> InshaAllah mein aap ke liye duah karongi. Mujhe maloom hai ke seedhe dil pe chaakhu lagta hai. Aur jab kohi aur nahin hota zindagi mein joh ke itna close hai, tho aur mazeed dard hota hai.


thanx sis.. :Smile:  And one thing I can say is wen u r rude, like u say sometimes, its probably becuz ur hurting and upset and feeling all these emotions and u need to take them out, and u act rude somtimes even tho u dont mean it And yea...jitna close hota ha koi utna dukh hota hai if they hurt u, its a killer. But I hav come to kno and understand now that wen Im hurting, usually I have to cure my aching heart alone cuz noone can make me feel better, they just dont try at all. So I dont expect anymore either, and mayb its better that way

----------


## Endurer

> Wouldn't you want to listen to the reasons of the happenings? Why did it happen? What went wrong? 
> 
> In my case, I'm just confused.


I tried to but it didn't help. Those reasons were actually excuses (to the best of my understanding) and they proved to be kerosene oil for the fire burning inside. So, I am much better off with a two years old newspaper than I am with the reason hunt.

Besides, I don't keep relics of someones memory in my closet. < works both ways.

----------


## Hina87

I had no excuses for our relationship. And I'm sorry you feel that way because you really won't ever understand. Allah knows I've done nothing to try to mess things up. And it kind of hurts that you can just let go so easily. Good for you.

----------


## Endurer

> I had no excuses for our relationship.


What relationships? 




> And I'm sorry you feel that way because you really won't ever understand.


I don't need to.




> Allah knows I've done nothing to try to mess things up.


Then leave it to him? Oh, I remember. You infact prayed for a distorted face and whatnot.




> And it kind of hurts that you can just let go so easily. Good for you.


In other words, it hurts you to see me move on?

I have nothing to say in my defense at the moment and I'd really appreciate if you could just keep things where they belong to. NO! I don't care about the kind of impression it brings for me or you. It's about decency (it's dirt cheap btw), which you most often don't care about.

Just for the record: I am glad it's over and I sure hope that you'd quit drawing your trompe-laeil at a public message-board.

----------


## Hina87

Okay. Aap apne zindagi mein humesha khush rahein. Mein aap ko kabhi thung nahin karongi.

----------


## spotlesssoul

Optimistic approach is making its way today  :Smile:  Well yeah i have been really contented from last few months..Nothing really made an impression on my satisfaction cuz my whole efforts were to search within.. What i was searching for was my very own self and i actually wanted to make relation with my own self stronger.Obviously,I cant really expect ANYTHING if relation with my own heart/mind isn't balanced and justified..
I've been realistic for long and that somehow took me away from positive aspects of life..They are kindda coming into my top floor now while lying in desert of thoughts..I've got one more thing to do as well..I need to be a source of happiness for those who are related to me..Being with my own self only is taking me away from the purpose of relationship..
Rishtay sahara hotay hain jeenay ka..zindagi nahi hotay..i knew it and have always tried to be a shoulder to depend on for everyone related to me.But in past few days, i only concentrated on my own personality.. Muhabbat main "anaa" nahi hoti..Muhabbat "main" ki term se na-waqif hotee hai..Muhabbat hamesha jhuk jati hai..Allah aur banday ka rishta bhee aajazi aur jhuknay pe depend karta hai jese.. aur asal main tow Allah aur banday ki muhabbat hi asal hai..baqi tamam muhabbatain tow sirf aik chota sa hisa hoti hain uss muhabbat ka..
First step towards the solution of any situation is to DETECT the main problem..to have awareness of our own attitude towards life..To have a out look on our behaviours without thinking that what were the circumstances which forced us to behave like that.. Alhamdullilah i have always been realising the main root of problems and my Allah always helped me to move on and get whatever a person desires for  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling great...

sab kuch thik ja raha hai hopefully...

job,college...life...everything...

pehli baar sab kuch thik ja raha hai :Big Grin:  and im so happy for dat...nothing to worry abt...

----------


## mahkooo

After a long time I came in this cafe...I am feeling so good and relaxed today. I met with some old friends...and did my old pending projects.Life is cool and great and I am thankful of Allah for giving me inner peace...I was recalling today good and bad days of my life..and then suddenly I realized that good days are more than bad days..actually those were not bad days may be I made them bad and didn't appreciate what I had or have..
Actually we do have a freedom to choose the kind of world we call our own.Why spend time in steamy jungle of roaring thoughts,or in a dark valley with sad and worried emotions when, by choosing higher we can live happier. Ours days can be as cool and as relaxed as clear mountain stream if we decide what kind of life we want.

----------


## Fairy

Buhat achi baat kahi hai Mahek  :Smile:

----------


## Diya84

Hi I am Here :Smile: 

Kuch yadeen hain school ki j yaad arahi hain :Smile: 

Kuch baaten hain bachpan ki jo bhoul na pa rahi hain :Smile: 

Intezar hai kisi ka lakin wo aata hi nahi hai :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...

same here...mujhe b kisi ka intezaar hai:s

----------


## *Fatima*

Mera na sweeto i no lo im here

i feel great as every day

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe ya i was waitin for u :Wink:  
thank God u r here:muah; hehehe :Big Grin: 

im feelin little angry and sad:x wanna killlllll

----------


## RAHEN

Welcome back naznein and mahkoo...after a long time..:givefl;..nice entry both of ya...

Diya...exactly same here..missing it...i want to again live those days...cause it had all...that i wanted...

----------


## mahkooo

> Buhat achi baat kahi hai Mahek


Thankyou Aisha :Smile:

----------


## mahkooo

Thankyou Rahen:givefl;

----------


## mahkooo

aah monday:thumbdown:After weekened its kinda lazy day..But I have to go to work and its gonna b busy day.Right now feeling lazy but will see end of the day*sigh*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i hate mondays too:s

im feeling tired...sar me dard hai :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome...how is ur job..and wat it is abt...

----------


## NInA Khan

Permi banna jitna hi mushkil .. pyar nibahna utna hi mushkil. Mein hoon woh asman .. aur tum ho yeh zameen. Ho ker bhi hum judaaaaa hote juda naiiiiiiiiiii.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling great :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Listening to Audioslave's Doesn't remind me. I'd like to share it with all of you here. Here goes:

I walk the streets of japan till I get lost because it doesn't remind me of anything. With a graveyard tan carrying a cross because it doesn't remind me of anything. I like studying faces in a parking lot because it doesn't remind me of anything. I like driving backwards in the fog because it doesn't remind me of anything.

The things that I've loved, the things that I've lost, the things I've held sacred, that I've dropped; I won't lie no more you can bet, I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget.

I like gypsy moths and radio talk because it doesn't remind me of anything. I like gospel music and canned applause because it doesn't remind me of anything. I like colorful clothing in the sun because it doesn't remind me of anything. I ilke hammering nails and speaking in tongues because it doesn't remind me of anything.

Bend and shape me, I love the way you are. Slow and sweetly like never before. Calm and sleeping we won't stir up the past. So descretely, we won't look back.

I like throwing my voice and breaking guitars because it doesn't remind me of anything. I like playing in the sand, what's mine is ours; if it doesn't remind me of anything.

----------


## syeda

hmm missing someone so muchh.. n want to say thiss to him.. i think mere se thore naraz hein.. but i hopee wo jald theek ho jayeinge n will understand ma feelings as well  :Smile: .. 

aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..
mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa...
hayee.. mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa.. tum payar payar ban kee
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..


ankhun mein tum base ho.. sapne hazar ban k
ankhun mein tum base ho sapne hazar ban k
mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa...
hayee.. mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa.. tum payar payar ban kee
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..

mere saath mere sajaan.. mere saath yunhi chalnaaa
mere sathi mere sajan..mere sath yunhi chalna
badle ka rung zamana.. par tum nahi badalna
meri maang yunhi bharnaa. tare hazar ban k
meri mang yunhi bharna tare hazar ban k
mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa...
hayee.. mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa.. tum payar payar ban kee
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..

gar mein jo rooth jaon to tum mughe manana
gar mein jo ruth jaon to mughe manna
thama ha haath meraa umaer bhar nibhana
mughe chor k na jana wade hazar kark
mughe chor k na jana wade hazar kark
mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa...
hayee.. mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa.. tum payar payar ban kee
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..

aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..
aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..
mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa...
hayee.. mere dil mein yunhi rehnaa.. tum payar payar ban kee

aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar ban kee..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im good...but feeeling little tired...

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 sharing...brother...
syeda nice song..hope woh aap se khafa ziada deer tak nahi rahenge...

i m feeling fresh...loving this day...but feeling a bit bore also..willing to talk to someone...aur is waqt sub soye hoye hain...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling dizzy...sone ka dil karing...but have to go college

----------


## syeda

> thanks 4 sharing...brother...
> syeda nice song..hope woh aap se khafa ziada deer tak nahi rahenge...
> 
> i m feeling fresh...loving this day...but feeling a bit bore also..willing to talk to someone...aur is waqt sub soye hoye hain...



thnx rehaann.. :Smile: 

n feeling hungry lolzz

----------


## Endurer

All of a sudden I have my blood rushing to my head at mach three speed and I am sure it's pushing me to be impuslive again and do things that I don't want to do. Being there isn't a priority for me despite of all the intentions that I have today. I believe that I have the potential to create havoc, burn someone's heaven, and at the same time, I have my patience which can wait for the entire hell to freeze before I start to slaughter it in the lovey dovey emotional palace cum abattoir.

----------


## syeda

feeling soooo tiredddddd.. aj pehla roza thaaa.. lagta ha kuch zada kha lia..lol

to bas going to bed...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sleeepy...

----------


## Shikari

am feeling tired..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling hungry..lol:$

----------


## Shikari

now am feeling active  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan wahan roza khul gaya hena? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

I feel complete. I'm feel that i've found what i was searching for my whole life. Something i can love ... something i can cherish .. something that is inseparable ... can't explain ... can't put in words ... i feel sooooooooooooooo TUN and it's like a dream come true.

----------


## Endurer

mashAllah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling great now... :Big Grin:  iftari karke na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Aww wahan per ab iftar howa?  :Big Grin:  yahan pe ab sehri hone lagi hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nai ab to nai howa...4 hrs pehle howa tha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

I feel pretty good Alhumdulilah. Mujhe sirf sakht neend aarahi hai. The different doctor's visits never seem to end. Besides that, ever since school has started, I've been dead tired and not able to rest fully. I hope I'll be able to get that rest this weekend, InshaAllah.

----------


## Endurer

Menen sehri ker li.. ab dil bojhal sa ho raha hai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling very tired...roza rakh kar kaam karna...its a  hell:s

----------


## Endurer

Is dhool k khumar se nashe mein rahien, girren jin diyon pe parde, jalen na bhujen. 

Ik ehsas hai k socha na tha, waqt dhalta raha mein chalta raha. Andheron mein bhi ik roshni thi, us roshni mein gher jalta raha. Tou dil mera roye to kia, waqt iradon ko tore to kia, manzil ko apni payen gey hum, waqt ko apna banayen gey hum.

:dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i m feeling mast :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

I'm agitated, tired, and extremely annoyed. I'd also like to tell someone that it was my fault for what happened and it always is. So I'd like everyone to just have a nice life and don't ever forget, it's always my fault. I'm not allowed to be normal and have normal emotions, but everyone else is. I'm very sorry for acting human.

----------


## syeda

aj mughe bukhar ho gaya ha  :Frown:  so not feeling well ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaww...wahan ka mausam kaisa hai??

get well soon:giveflower;

----------


## syeda

bohottttttt thanda haa..thand lag gai mugheeee


n thnx sweety  :Smile: 

tum kaisi hoo??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya yahan b bohat sardi hai...

mera ghala abhi tak kharab hai..aur khansi b abhi tak ati hai :Frown: ...

----------


## syeda

awww.. get well soon  :Smile: 

aur kia ho raha ha??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks :Smile: 

kuch khaas nai...i was searching for new laptop on netshops... :Big Grin:  main dekh rahi hoon prizes...

new leni hai friday ko :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ahaann  :Big Grin:  koolll

chalo acha se dekh k lenaa.. apne hi paise samagh kar laina  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to apne hi paiso se lena hai:s

----------


## villies

hehehehe... arey mujhe bhi ek laptop gift kardo koiii plzzzzzzzz kardo na :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main apni purani kardoon? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Puraniiiiiiiiiiii :s.. acha Ok jese tumhe thek lage   :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe..
feeling fresh..enjoying this time...mentally at peace...shukar al hamdALLAH.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling so happy :Big Grin: 

i got new laptop today :Big Grin:

----------


## Diya84

I'm hopeful that jo main chahati hoon wo hi ho ga Ameen.

----------


## RAHEN

suma ameen...phir hoa diya...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling hungry:s and sad...

----------


## friendlygal786

Im feeling good...feeling content with everything rite now.

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis..why u r sad.

feeling nothing...everything is quiet.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling good...

----------


## Endurer

Ramadan mein kesa dull dull sa hogeya hai sab nahien? :s like in a sense kaam nahi ho raha theek se. :s

----------


## Fairy

Jee, kaam kya is baar tou ibadat bhi nahin horahi dhung se  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling good...ramadan is making me happy.

----------


## Endurer

Some energy, at last. :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling confused...dnt knw wat to do...

----------


## Endurer

The force that used to beckon me has vanished and I can't seem to find a replacement. Each and every thing I am put into seems to leave a scar back on me. The more I try to defend myself, the more they hurt me. I try to see through my positives rather than their negatives when I am up defending my timorous, languished, and disconsolated self. Those accusations were never true, they are not today, and they will never be. Apprehensions exude in the prodigious sepulchre of insatiable thoughts tonight; long live, love.

----------


## NInA

There are things I have that I can't see,
Things that change inside of me.
What, oh what, can those things be?
My feelings!

When a freind calls up and says, "Let's play,"
When I work in school and get and "A,"
When my favorite dinner's on its way,
I'm happy!

When I can't go out because of rain,
When my tummy hurts and I'm in pain,
When my favorite toy goes down the drain,
I'm sad!

When thunder booms, and the lights go out,
When suddenly I hear a shout,
When an ugly bug will crawl about,
I'm afraid!

At times I'm happy, at times I'm sad,
At times I'm scared, at times I'm glad,
I know I'm me, because I've had 
My feelings!

----------


## Hina87

I feel so alone. I feel like I'll never become what I should be, and I'll always be a sad human being. I don't want to sit here and rot anymore, but I don't know how to get out of this rut. I just end up wanting to crawl back to my brother and our past together. People say it so easily; 'Move on Hina!' It kills me.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling bored...

----------


## Endurer

The folklore of your beep has ended deep in beep beep you beep. Why the beep do you have to beep beep when I am beep not ready to give you a beep? Beep in beep, you beep.

----------


## NInA

I feel in heavens. :$

----------


## RAHEN

feeling bit worried...waiting for ALLAh's decision.

----------


## ryma

decision for what???

I am feeling hungry waiting for Iftar :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

iftar is almost 1 hr away from now...thora aur intezar... :Big Grin: ..btw..sehri mein kia khaya tha...

decision for a part of my future.

----------


## NInA

Allah behter kare ga Rahen Appi  :Smile: 
Just woke up .. feeling better .. Allah tera shuker..

----------


## ryma

Feeling very good being online on DT :Big Grin: 

best of luck Rahen for your future :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I think I need to start eating full pills. Those beautiful suicidal thoughts are coming back. Being near a knife is a bit difficult for me as I just found out.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling good today :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> I think I need to start eating full pills. Those beautiful suicidal thoughts are coming back. Being near a knife is a bit difficult for me as I just found out.


:hug2;


Thank you ryma and nina.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Aapi ~ :kissing:

I feel much better thanks to my mithai ki dukaan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

good to know that..:hug2;.thanks to ur mithai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling a little tired:s

----------


## ryma

I am feeling very bad right now!! i just remembred someone who made me upset :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

Just emptiness and loneliness... lots of emptiness and loneliness

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis: why tired?
ryma: bad memories bring bad thoughts and that for sure makes bad time in today...it happens...i hope u come out of it as soon as possible.
hina: feeling lonely tooo..cant help it..so enjoying posting.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaam pe ghai thi us din islie :Stick Out Tongue:  hehhe.. :Big Grin: 

im feeling gr8

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis ka kaam mein dil nahi lagta... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good as far as my studies and work go, feeling on top of the world...in my personal life tho, its just the opposite. There is just too much pain in relations

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ma sis ka kaam mein dil nahi lagta...


ji ajkal kaam me dil hi nai lagta :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

m missing someone really badlyy..

----------


## RAHEN

> ji ajkal kaam me dil hi nai lagta


aik song yaad aaraha hai...dil nahi lagda tere bina...oh soniya..dil nahi lagda tere bina.. :Big Grin: ..wohi haal hai ma sis ka...chalo achi baat hai.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

right now dil nahi kar raha kuch karne ko...is liye i m offline...bye...tata

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha haan sahi kaha hai aapne aapi :Stick Out Tongue:  yehi haal hai :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feelin so tired and hungry :Frown:

----------


## syeda

m soooo tiredd.. wanna restttt...

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis: good

feeling great...with all those lovely pms, chats and wishes in thread...thanks to those who made ma day ..really feeling awesome...and somewhat speechless... :Big Grin: ..

----------


## Hina87

I hope you had a great day Aapi Jaani. :giveflower;

I feel great! Aaj chand raat hai aur hum parlor jainge henna lagane.  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Humari to aaj eid thi :Big Grin:  bohat achi guzri :Big Grin:  got eidiiiiii :Big Grin:  bohat saari :Stick Out Tongue:  meri to mojein :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> I hope you had a great day Aapi Jaani. :giveflower;
> 
> I feel great! Aaj chand raat hai aur hum parlor jainge henna lagane.


yah hina i had a lovely day..apni bday par me ne chand raat manayi... :Big Grin: ..every one waz happy and enjoying...it waz completely...awesome..enjoyed it... :Big Grin: 

chand raat mubarak...and eid mubarak too... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Pretty much feel like crap. I feel lonely as ever, and I'm tired of doing the same things over and over. I want to escape. I'm just sick of people.

----------


## NInA

Sometimes you don't even know and you hurt someone unintentionally ... i'm so weak to do something such mean to someone
close to my hurt ...someone who has positive effect on me n my life .. somebody i feel broke inside but i wont admit .. sometimes i just wanna hide .. cuz it's u i miss... n it's hard to say goodbye when it comes to this.

wud u temme i was wrong??? wud u help me understand???
plzzzzzzzzz forgive me lord ...

----------


## Endurer

Just testing dt's upcoming wap version. Everything so far is brilliant.

----------


## imported_admin

Awesome, I think we should wipe out the portal from the WAP version.

----------


## RAHEN

> Pretty much feel like crap. I feel lonely as ever, and I'm tired of doing the same things over and over. I want to escape. I'm just sick of people.


missing you...





> Awesome, I think we should wipe out the portal from the WAP version.


If u r talking about wiping videos in Blog, threads and profile...what is the next step...there is empty space...

----------


## imported_admin

Lolz no  :Big Grin:  Youtube was working on a new player skin yesterday and this is why you were getting white space.

We were discussing the possibility of a WAP version earlier so that our members could log in and post through their GPRS/Internet enabled mobile phones. The good news is that it has been made possible and you can now surf and post on DesiTwist's forums while using your mobile phones.

----------


## Hina87

> missing you...


Awww. :kissing: I believe my name is also on the graffiti wall. Itna miss kiya?  :Big Grin:  Asal mein, mera mood theek nahin tha tho mein jaldi sone chale gahi. Sowwie Aapi Jani. :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeeling great :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  and very very veeeeery happy :Big Grin: 

Shukar hai Allah ka... last 3 weeks was very difficult...:s

----------


## Endurer

Aww mashAllah  :Smile:  kiya howa tha sweeto?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mere eik friend ki death hogai...

----------


## RAHEN

> Lolz no  Youtube was working on a new player skin yesterday and this is why you were getting white space.
> 
> We were discussing the possibility of a WAP version earlier so that our members could log in and post through their GPRS/Internet enabled mobile phones. The good news is that it has been made possible and you can now surf and post on DesiTwist's forums while using your mobile phones.


oh ok...got that. :Big Grin: 




> Awww. :kissing: I believe my name is also on the graffiti wall. Itna miss kiya?  Asal mein, mera mood theek nahin tha tho mein jaldi sone chale gahi. Sowwie Aapi Jani. :giveflower;


aww...theek hai...

----------


## RAHEN

> Mere eik friend ki death hogai...


welcome back ma sis...
inna liALLAH wa inna illahi rajeoon...
kaise hoyi unki death ?

----------


## villies

feeling tired.. :$

----------


## Endurer

Oh! Ina lilahe wa ina ilaehe rajeon. Allah unki maghfirat farmayen or jannat mein mukam ata farmayen, ameen.

----------


## NInA

I do not understand what is happening for me .. yesterday was the worst night ever happened in my life time ... I didn't know why i went to emergency ward and why the assistant told me to see my family doctor. Tabiyat kafi kharab hai .. samajh nai ati kia keron .. donon doctors vacations per hain :s

----------


## raiazlan

Ina lilahe wa ina ilaehe rajeon.

well my felings r normal nothing speshal

----------


## Hina87

> Mere eik friend ki death hogai...


Inna Lillahe wa Inna Illaihe Rajeeon. 


I still don't feel good. The upside is that Bhayya called me a few minutes ago. We talked about when he'll be getting married.  :Big Grin:  It was funny. :biggrin:

----------


## Endurer

> I do not understand what is happening for me .. yesterday was the worst night ever happened in my life time ... I didn't know why i went to emergency ward and why the assistant told me to see my family doctor. Tabiyat kafi kharab hai .. samajh nai ati kia keron .. donon doctors vacations per hain :s


What happened?

----------


## NInA

> What happened?


I was dizzy .. was unable to see clearly .. I was feeling too stressed since one week .. so thought to go to doctor yesterday night cuz i was outta ma control to handle da dizzyness n stuff... so he took some tests .. ma doc .. n told me to see My apna doctor asap!

----------


## Endurer

> I was dizzy .. was unable to see clearly .. I was feeling too stressed since one week .. so thought to go to doctor yesterday night cuz i was outta ma control to handle da dizzyness n stuff... so he took some tests .. ma doc .. n told me to see My apna doctor asap!


Could be a sleep disorder. Good thing you consulted a doctor.

Get well soon :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> welcome back ma sis...
> inna liALLAH wa inna illahi rajeoon...
> kaise hoyi unki death ?


Thanks :Smile: 

usko cancer tha...

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis- its v.hard...to believe that also as we felt the presence...cause the memories stay always...
ALLAH bless her jannah...ameen suma ameen.

nina- when ur family doctors will come from vacation? and until they are not here..show ur previous all reports to the same doc for a better view of ur health..and be blessed...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya it is hard...speacially for his family...

anyways..howz everyone?

im feeling good today..

----------


## khawab

m feeling Ok

----------


## NInA

samajh nai aa rahi why rahen closed my new thread 'status updates' duh! it was just a thread...anywayz. me feeling tried n orrite

----------


## RAHEN

aww nina..i wrote the reason there..maybe u didnot read it...

dont know how to say wat i feel..but all i want is omer's dad to get well soon...

----------


## NInA

Appi .. i read the reason of course .. per i didn't know u guys have became so stricked abt everything here... i just wanted to have fun with ppl ova here ... khair no probs it's understandable  :Smile: 

I just came from work... it was hectic... boss was not at work so i had to manage everything which was tiring and stressful... anywayz will be going out to have dinner with friends in a while.

----------


## RAHEN

theek hai.. :Smile: 

feeling the same.

----------


## Hina87

Mere gale mein kharaash hai. Aur weakness bhi bohat ho rahi hai. I just can't seem to get enough rest.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...are u allergic to anythin Hina??

Im feeling gr8 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Yah Sis, it's because of my allergies. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha...mere gale me b bohat kharish hoti rehti hai...me too allergic..hate it! argh

----------


## NInA

bizzi with loads of things .. right now sitting in Library and working online ... God help me!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling very happy :Big Grin:  coz im goin to oslo tomorrow :Wink:

----------


## NInA

:Wink:  at MS.

I'm feeling content. Adeel made my day  :Smile:  ... thanks brother.

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling torn apart...jo kuch zaroori tha woh sab khatam ho gaya hai. How does it feel wen u cant hav the one thing u cant liv witout

----------


## syeda

awww wat happened yassi??

m feeling finee.. normal mood haa..

----------


## friendlygal786

dil toot raha hai sis...

----------


## NInA

Bohat thak gae hoon usual routine crap say .. seriously need a small vacation outside of EU. Aaj bhi kaam peh tabiyat kharab ho gae tau aik hour phele a gai wapis ghar .. phir dinner with friends n etc. I'm seriously tired of everything n everyone but just can't give up! I've to just keeeeeep going!

----------


## *Fatima*

I feel good

----------


## RAHEN

> feeling torn apart...jo kuch zaroori tha woh sab khatam ho gaya hai. How does it feel wen u cant hav the one thing u cant liv witout


i hve gone through this feeling and living with it and some how after many years...i feel like its still alive...it shows up when i really dont want to show...but watever it is..i still run after it... :Big Grin: ..cause this brings me the feeling...that i hve Tried...and didnot Lose Hope in it...and that makes me feel happy...although i know i will not get it...but i will still do it.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

I'm angry. Just incredibly angry. I guess I've been trying to hold it in and ignore...like always. Now it's eating me up. I really need to buy a punching bag.

----------


## RAHEN

hehhe...punching bag... :Big Grin: 

abhi ghussa thanda ho gaya ya abhi bhi hai...

----------


## friendlygal786

> i hve gone through this feeling and living with it and some how after many years...i feel like its still alive...it shows up when i really dont want to show...but watever it is..i still run after it.....cause this brings me the feeling...that i hve Tried...and didnot Lose Hope in it...and that makes me feel happy...although i know i will not get it...but i will still do it..


really sis...I m living with this 4 the past 5 years...but it seems to get harder and harder, and its a burden which I cant bear any longer. I kno wat the result will be at the end, but I cant do anything bout it, im totally helpless...and this is killing me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling very very very veryyyyyyy happy

----------


## friendlygal786

very good to hear that sis...khush raho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thaanks... :Smile:   :Big Grin:  

pata nai itni bechaini kio hai...kisi ko bohat miss kar rai ho :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea woh tho hoga hee, mil ke aayi hona isliye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe ya :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feeling goooodie good... but mera sar dard karing :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling so weird...after crying the whole day and feeling terrible I feel nothing rite now, even tho things couldnt be worse...mayb im just tired of crying for now

----------


## Fairy

Yasra...:hug; I just hope n pray that everything gets fine soon! Insha-Allah.

Alhamdulillah i am feeling blessed  :Smile:  Can't ask for more.

----------


## NInA

Feeling better even though .. vomitting n stuff been happening ... but at the end of the day .. i feel content.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...y did u cry yassu sis??:hug2; I hope u feel better soon :Smile: 

im feeling goood :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

I was happy earlier today, but of course, I'm not allowed to be THAT happy... so things came crashing down towards the end of the day. I realized how stupid I was and how stupid I am. I don't know ke mujhe itna saza kyun mil raha hai. Mehne kiya kya joh mujhe humesha pain milta rehta hai? Mein kya itni burri insaan hoon? It's been a long time since I've felt so alone and pitiful. Wow... I thought I was making progress... But I should have known that I'm not allowed to be happy for even one full day.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...wat happened?

----------


## khawab

> I was happy earlier today, but of course, I'm not allowed to be THAT happy... so things came crashing down towards the end of the day. I realized how stupid I was and how stupid I am. I don't know ke mujhe itna saza kyun mil raha hai. Mehne kiya kya joh mujhe humesha pain milta rehta hai? Mein kya itni burri insaan hoon? It's been a long time since I've felt so alone and pitiful. Wow... I thought I was making progress... But I should have known that I'm not allowed to be happy for even one full day.


i hope u feel better soon sweetheart :hug2;

m feeling happy from one side n m not happy from other side ..

----------


## Hina87

I don't really know what happened or why it happened, but it doesn't matter. It's time to stop caring about everything... specifically anyone. Sab mere liye marr gahe hein. 

But thank you everyone for your support.

----------


## Endurer

I am almost at cloud nine today.

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling so dizzy. it's freezing cold out here n i went to town to buy some of my art equipments and mera sir sardi se itna shadeed dard horaha hai ..m feeling so sick now  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Aww aap coffee pi lein  :Wink:  kal meri b kafi tabiyat kharab rahi per ab behter hai. BTW art equipment konsa ^o)

----------


## khawab

special & 'Professiolnal/decent paint brushes' , acrylic paints and canvas boards .. n omg! itne expensive hain yeh sab .. meri maheene ki pocket money khatam hogayi  :Frown:   :Frown:  *teardrain*

----------


## RAHEN

^ sahi ikaha...meri bhi pocket money sub issi mein jati thi...jab me karti thi...in the starting...lekin phir yeh hai k woh brushes aaj bhi sahi salamat hain... :Big Grin:  expensive and quality brushes lo tau it shows in painting...i like 0.5 and 8 brushes...yeh dono bahut ache ache kaam karte hain... :Big Grin: 

hmm...wat i m feeling...hmm...i dunno... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

aap bhi art work karti ho ?? :bg:
hmm main to brushes ko feel karke leti hoon .. jo soft hote hain n different paints k liye different brushes leti hun but this time i bought a pack of 12 variety of brushes. jis mein different sizes k brush hain. n canvas boards liye hain .. abhi mere mamu n khala aayeinge na this year humare paas i'm gonna make a big scenery for them  :Big Grin: 

i'm feeling .. lol .. i dunno what m feeling rite now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling freezed :Stick Out Tongue:  deep freeze...lol...

its -2 here:s

----------


## khawab

hahaha .. don't ask how m feeling .. lol ..coz main jum chuki hoon itni sardi hai yahan ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...same here...mujhe to zukam horaha hai :Frown:

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling so sick  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww.kya hoa???

im feeling little better...but khansi nai khatam hoti

----------


## Hina87

I feel like it's been ages since I've visited this thread.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Let's see... A lot has happened in the last few weeks that has kind of kept my mind busy. I'm nearing the end of the semester and something else kind of happened that was totally unexpected. I'm scared, excited, and freaked out all at the same time. :s

----------


## raiazlan

i m feeling gr8 and having "CHEN KI SANS" i think after 4 days as my asignmen hs been compleated and submited.
and its so cool to be back to real rai azlan

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling so hyper,so happy and so relax after i've talked to my friend n sari misunderstandings door kardeen  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feelin tired, a little upset but ok

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*I'm felling very happy its time bcoz I have incress my sal and benifit.*

----------


## RAHEN

its great to know abt u all...
and yassi...comeback after a long time...how r u doing nowadays...

----------


## NInA

I am feeling out of this world after traveling to Sweden/northern areas of DK. Awesome experiences.

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling so damn tired n i think i need some rest.

----------


## deesi

Cool. 
cool

----------


## RAHEN

HEllo desi...welcome here...where is aruba located...

----------


## khawab

m feeling very tired and worried about my courseworks. i really don't know how i am going to catch up and the deadline is on next week.

----------


## RAHEN

aww...i believe u will handle it v.well without tension...relax sisooo.. :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hmmm  :Smile: 

m feeling ...
hmm hmmhmm 
thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
ankhun mein kahin sapne na hon kam ..
lamhun ki tarha dheere dheere hum ..
lamhun ki tarha dheere dheere hum ..
chalte hi rahein .. toote na yeh dum ..

thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
ankhun mein kahin sapne na hon kam ..

neela aasman 
sawanli zameen
wesi ki wesi wahin hai
arey laut k magar dekhna khabi maazi mein kuch bhi nahin hai ..
la la la  :Stick Out Tongue: 

arey jan lo jan lo
dorri ho jahan
jalte hain kadam
doori ho jahan 
jalte hain kadam
aankhun mein kahin sapne na hon kam ..

thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
thori si khushi
thora thora gham 
ankhun mein kahin sapne na hon kam ..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

is it a song...that u feel...if yes..kaunsi movie ka hai.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling goodie good.. :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling fresh...and fresh...due to weather.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I tried to transform myself for the sake of you people but what gives? I bet you don't want to hear that. I am not a saint and I didn't try to be one and yet I was the laughing stock of your circle. Well FUCK YOU! Now I am going to do things my way.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i m feeling gooooood :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling ajeeb...seems like something is missing...

----------


## Endurer

Its barely been 1 hour and I've already started missing her.  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

chewing bubble...feeling good..but cant seem to sit at one place...good for me...

----------


## waffa

*after many dayz feelz good doin maSti wid kidz...*

----------


## raiazlan

i m feeling bad coz no relaxation even on sunday

----------


## RAHEN

feeling fine..and ready for more surprises... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

I want to fly through the night sky and just feel the wind pass me by. 

Besides that, I'm sleepy.  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

feelin confused and ready to just get out of here...and go somwhere far away

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Feelin greaaaaaaaat
All revved up and rearing to go  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

feeling so depressed,confused i don't know what to do. feeling like going so far away jahan koi na ho sirf main akeli .. koi nahin koi bhi nahin jisse expect karti hun woh bhi nahin sirf main akeli .. koi nahin ..

----------


## friendlygal786

awww kya hua sis :hug2;...am feeling the same way...

----------


## waffa

*feelin very cold mood also coOL coz yesterday nite my mom celerete my brithday Haj day also my brithday*

----------


## RAHEN

happy birthday waffa...:givefl;
may ur happiness gets triple day by day...:d...hve a great day.. :Big Grin: 
and how waz the party... :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

*hmm thnkz fatyma ji 4 wishin me here ...thnkz alot*

----------


## RAHEN

oh.. :Big Grin: 

me feeling good...and then willing to pack all the scattered files.

----------


## Endurer

Alhamdulilah - that sums it up  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I'm sick of singing the same old tune. I'm so comfortable in my own darkness that I refuse to see the light. It's the same old crap everyday. I want to break through this boring routine, but I guess I'm afraid of change. Everything has been changing in my life so rapidly that I can't take it anymore. Ever since birth, I've been consumed in it. But this time, this next change... it needs to be for me. It needs to be for my betterment. There's someone in me that cries out, "Fix yourself! Start living!" That is the old Hina that had hopes and dreams, and I want her to break loose again. I hope, I hope, I hope, InshaAllah, next year will bring good things. I hope I will be able to change for the better.

----------


## RAHEN

^ chution mein aisa he hota hai...banda sochta rehta hai ..karna kia hai...

me fine now...shukar al hamdALLAH...sakoon mila...aadat se par gayi hai dt ki...itni bechaini ho rahi thi...abhi posting kuch ki hai tau sakoon mila

----------


## khawab

i am feeling dazed. :s

----------


## raiazlan

i m feeling sad

----------


## RAHEN

aww...why r u sad...

----------


## raiazlan

i m sad abt current situation of my country

----------


## RAHEN

ohh...well the situation is alarming...Only a miracle from ALLAH will help us

----------


## friendlygal786

hmmm feeling sick for the past few days, otherwise feeling pretty good

----------


## spotlesssoul

Ermm..

Relaxed and happy,that's how I am right now  :Smile:  And hoping to remain same throughout the year  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling dazed, right now i'm just so procastinating and college is opening on this monday. I still haven't finished my assignment. uffffffff  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sad...yahan akar sab yaad arahe hain:'(

----------


## khawab

awww ..
i'm feeling very weak and tired, have done too much work today.

----------


## Endurer

At cloud nine  :Wink:  What are you people doing down there?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

We are watching a man in the cloud nine^ :Stick Out Tongue:  What are u doing up there?? :Stick Out Tongue:  

im feeling gr8 :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling sad coz little baby is going back to her home  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

i am very ill. Suffering from serious cough and flue thing. Ahhh crap it sucks  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...mujhe b howa tha:s abhi thori si thik howi hoon...

get well soon:hug2;

----------


## khawab

i'm feeling sad,tired,worried and confused. *sigh*

----------


## friendlygal786

kya hua hai Fiza...r u ok

im feeling very tired after working so much the past week

----------


## Hina87

Jee bhar ke kissi ke bahoon mein rone ka dil chara hai.

----------


## RAHEN

> i am very ill. Suffering from serious cough and flue thing. Ahhh crap it sucks


aww..from the first day u should hve taken care of it nina...tau itna serious nahi hota...when it gets serious...it never leaves early...drink hot water as possible...if u add salt...that is better too...

----------


## khawab

> kya hua hai Fiza...r u ok
> 
> im feeling very tired after working so much the past week


yes yasra sis i'm kinda ok.
woh aik choti shi pyari shi 2 yrs k baby humare ghar aayi thi kuch dinon k liye and now she's gone back to her home  :Frown:  n bohot bura feel horaha hai .. itna maza ata tha na oski care karne mein oske saath khelne mein *sniff sniff* *cries*

and i'm so tired and college start hogaye itna sara kaam aik saath hi mil gaya <_<

----------


## friendlygal786

awww, tho koi baat nai na u can meet or visit her again wen u miss her, no? kaun thi woh...
aur haan, college sux somtimes, even im dreading it humare colleges bhi shuru ho rahe hai soon and i dont feel like studying at all these days...don worry too much :kissing:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling good...shukar al hamdALLAH..

----------


## NInA

Thanks Rahen Appi  :Frown:  ... it's getting better alhumdulilah...feeling fine.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeeling great :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling up and down...due to the wrong combination of food..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...woh kaise? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Alhamdullilah am relaxed and contented.. But dunno why, ander he ander bay chaini mehsoos ho rahi hai kuch dair se :s and now it has generated headache as well  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...:hug2;

im feeling goodie

----------


## raiazlan

its last paper today so i m very exited

----------


## Endurer

Thats how I feel _right now_:

[youtubevid]b7lvtXulnqk[/youtubevid]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its not available :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feelin coooooL :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> awww...woh kaise?


woh us din me ne achaar khane k almost 5 min later juice piya tha...is liye uljhan ho rahi thi... :Big Grin: 

today me feeling great...shukar al hamdALLAH.

----------


## Endurer

Try this link sweeto:YouTube - Korn-Right Now

----------


## Hina87

I'm exhausted. This first week of going back to college seemed endless. On top of that, I got a cold. I'm sick of my sinuses being clogged. Other then that, I do get to have a 4 day weekend, so that makes me feel a bit better.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

I was just thinking about exactly how much I care about the people that I believe to be close to me. And then I thought about how I'm mostly the one that pulls the weight around in almost every one of those relationships because I care TOO much. It just started to piss me off, so I decided to take a drive... at night... without anyone with me...without a driver's license... in my Dad's car. It was fun!  :Big Grin:  Ha ha ha.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Try this link sweeto:YouTube - Korn-Right Now


eww..dats nasty :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...for shearing...
But I want to some your time...
Kindly call to God only Allah, Bcoz na wo kisi ka beata hai or na hi baab...
so next time call to God...Only Allah...don't call Allah Miyan...
thanks
Regards
ViSIoN

----------


## Atlantic

> I was just thinking about exactly how much I care about the people that I believe to be close to me. And then I thought about how I'm mostly the one that pulls the weight around in almost every one of those relationships because I care TOO much. It just started to piss me off, so I decided to take a drive... at night... without anyone with me...without a driver's license... in my Dad's car. It was fun!  Ha ha ha.


Wow Hina...that was something! :-0 I wouldn't do it again..just to be safe  :Smile: 

------------

...feel like crying!  :Frown:  I am tired of telling myself..things will change..and that it's only a matter of events...but day by day...life is becoming hell!

----------


## Endurer

A bit tired at the moment. Hah, it's cold out here :s

----------


## raiazlan

feeling exited about tomarows presentation

----------


## ViSIoN

I.m happy and will be happy alot of time...

----------


## villies

Humesha ki tara j bhi mein acha feel karraha ho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling good...

but i dnt knw why...dt woh nai raha jo pehle hota tha:s its so dull here

----------


## ViSIoN

my felling is good...

----------


## Endurer

145 pages and everyone is feeling either good or notoriously bad. What happened to reasoning? 

Anyway, I am feeling particularly nostalgic right now. Hina thinks it's the music to blame and Rabia has a different opinion of it all together. I am not playing the blame game for it's me on the board and I am already busy playing me.

I am slowly getting used to crimson again and what matters to me the most right now is this; it feels good.

----------


## Omar

Don't Worry about what he said guys ^ he is always like that.
We Should be going with what we feel  :Wink:  n i m feeling my bloody lungs are about say me good bye;bloody lungs yeah! My blood didn't find any better place to rest. Damn!

----------


## Endurer

Thanks for the introduction, I was really hoping someone could do it for me. :biggrin:

----------


## Omar

At your service sir  :Stick Out Tongue: imp:

hahaha reminds me of some dialogue from Game "Commandos  3"  :Big Grin: 
 One more "Whats the next target ?"

----------


## Endurer

Speaking of games, I am particularly concerned about Novalogic's future. They're not coming up with good titles anymore. Long live, delta force & f22-lightning 3.

----------


## Omar

hmm.. Novalogic no doubt but have you tried MOHAA and Battelfield they are quiet advanced and interesting. ?

----------


## khawab

feeling so depressed/ stressed out coz i think i am the only one who's vulnerable on this world.

----------


## Omar

Sorry mam ^ But is at 2nd place..i is also felt the same before.
i is feeling like to really kickin the Wapda's @$5 or they will be kissin mine anyways.

----------


## khawab

uhhh W-H-A-T!!! =/

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeeling gooodie good :Big Grin:  bohat dino baad...

----------


## Endurer

Whats the secret of your happiness?  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...eik khaas shaks ki muskurahat..aur mujhse muskura ke baat karna... :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good...its nice to b back on DT after a long time  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

feeling great ! after achieving an award of profile of the month.  :Smile: 
Thanks everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

@ khawab pata hey woh award to mujhey milna tha galti sey milgya tumhein :combat;

Feeling Like Take out my 9mm and shoot out those bastard Neighbors :bham;

----------


## khawab

aww acha chalein next time aap le lena na  :Smile: 

i'm feeling so sick, dil bohot ghabra raha hai jese kuch hone wala hai. :s

----------


## Omar

awww ghbroa nahin next time award milney mein bari dair hey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cheaar up ! :biggrin:

----------


## khawab

lol .. nahin .. abh next award aap hi ko mil jayega .. main aapka profile design karun .. kya khayal hai ??  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Waoooooooooo! ppl i m Toooo Excited  :Big Grin: 

Sure! Why not Lets Start!

----------


## khawab

reason bhi to bataein .. why are you so excited ??  :Stick Out Tongue: 

start kese karun ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m feeling soo sleepy now all night front of PC now 4:39 AM here.,and kisi ki yad bhi ah rahi  hy...Shidat sy...

----------


## Yawarkamal

*Bhaly Bhaly*




> Hmm...eik khaas shaks ki muskurahat..aur mujhse muskura ke baat karna...


APP ka dil tu bagh bagh Ho raha hy ,kuch humary liye bhi dua kiya krain,,,7 dino sy koi Sms ne aya ,Aur yaha yeh hal hy keh har lamha yad kerty hain dil main...Suchi
take care

----------


## Omar

Waoo I m still Excited! but now i am gonna angry at khawab where are you :@ ? haan! meri profile kub design kerne hey ? 

or start esay karoo Jesay humaray punjabi mein koi poochay na k kesay karoon to kehtay hein " lataan taan tey Sir thaan "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

One word: FRESH! :biggrin: 43 missed calls per mere ankh nahi khuli aik second k lie bhi :rolling; :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> APP ka dil tu bagh bagh Ho raha hy ,kuch humary liye bhi dua kiya krain,,,7 dino sy koi Sms ne aya ,Aur yaha yeh hal hy keh har lamha yad kerty hain dil main...Suchi
> take care


sms nahi aya to main kya karo?:s

----------


## Endurer

Kiya haal chaal hien doston?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main to thik hoon...aap sunao? :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

MashAllah  :Smile:  mein bhi Alhamdulilah business class hoon  :Wink:

----------


## Yawarkamal

*kuch Bhi ne*




> sms nahi aya to main kya karo?:s


App subar shukar krain aur kiya hkarain gi...

----------


## Endurer

Kisko kon yaad kar raha hai yahan aur konsa sms? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> App subar shukar krain aur kiya hkarain gi...


huh? to phir mujhe kio bata rahe ho aap...ke apko sms nai ai:s

----------


## Yawarkamal

*OK*




> huh? to phir mujhe kio bata rahe ho aap...ke apko sms nai ai:s


:biggrin:Acha sis''o let it be,its my mistake,Now happy... :evil2:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeah...very happy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aneeza ali

got boared  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww..whY?

i have headache :Frown:  itni dard horahi hai ke :@

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi . headache very dangerous ,take medicine...untill feel good...Take care

----------


## aneeza ali

I too have headache this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

n u r happy? :Stick Out Tongue: 

i hate headache:@ but still better than heartache :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im feeling goood

----------


## Hina87

I think the best way to describe how I feel is shit. I drove (still w/o my license) around the place with the radio up really loud and me screaming a song going 50 on a 30.

----------


## Endurer

I feel much much better. The depression is like gone and I can finally feel all the good things  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aneeza ali

thats very good bhai... mashaAllah  :Smile: 

hamesha khush rahien :giveflower;
Ameen...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling very goooood...after exercise...very hard exercise actually :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Finally got to cry on someone's shoulder. It felt like a big weight was lifted off of me. The only downside is that my eyes hurt now.

----------


## Yawarkamal

Tonight i feel very good because tomorrow i will get salery.And also my 1 very very big problem solved here and my mind is free now..Also get some news from HR department of my company that 500 riyals increases salery next month.So today very happy and thinking about loved ones...

take care

----------


## aneeza ali

feeling tired coz day was quite busy  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Aneeza After Bussy day u r on internet this time,,,crazy just take sleep...Good Night..

----------


## waffa

*feelin ... ok*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling dizzy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aneeza ali

just Ok...  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Also fine,weakend enjoying...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

headache:@ im depressed

----------


## aneeza ali

phirse headache sis?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya...i have migrene ...

----------


## Hina87

I'm kind of stressed and feel lonely. I miss someone and their hugs and kisses.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling sleepy :Stick Out Tongue:  itni der tak soi hoon...phir bhi...

----------


## khawab

Kuch na Kahein Kuch na Sunein,
Jo dil mein hai woh dil mein hi rahay,
Soyi hui aankhun mein dekho zara,
Jhukti hui palkun se soch zara ...

 :Smile:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

my felling up and down its time so I'm felling nothing

----------


## khawab

i am feeling good today seems like everythings fixed up sp yeah quite good  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

oh i m so glad to know that khawab... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Lots of thoughts are in my mind .. sometimes i make a brain strom to sort them out .. somtimes i write a peotry and share it with others.. It's difficult to understand my own thoughts .. when i know most of them are just going to be there no matter what.

I feel; thoughtful .. :~P I feel; stronger.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...feeling fineee :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I want to get away from everything that has always been the same and start fresh. I need change..not just any, but healthy change. 

Here are some lyrics that can reveal my feelings better than I can... it's a beautiful song, please read:
_
This town is colder now, I think it's sick of us
It's time to make our move, I'm shakin off the rust
I've got my heart set on anywhere but here
I'm staring down myself, counting up the years
Steady hands, just take the wheel...
And every glance is killing me
Time to make one last appeal... for the life I lead

Stop and stare
I think I'm moving but I go nowhere
Yeah I know that everyone gets scared
But I've become what I can't be, oh
Stop and stare
You start to wonder why you're 'here' not there
And you'd give anything to get what's fair
But fair ain't what you really need
Oh, can u see what I see_

----------


## Endurer

Sighness! Just catching up breath, I've worked really hard these past two weeks so I deserve some comfort. Oh and, some folks at home & around are pissing me off.

----------


## NInA

I am feeling content. Visting a friend in Norway and Njoyin' like anything. I hope tomorrow's journey back home will be comfortable :P it's gonna take upto 18 hours to get back home..

----------


## Endurer

Bon voyage  :Wink: 

And the fault is my own and the fault is my own :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kisne kaha hai ke kisi aur ki fault hai? :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feeling great:bg:

----------


## Tulip

:cloud9:
I am happy and content :mash;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww..dats good:giveflower;

im feeling great:bg:

----------


## manni9

feeling superb Thanks to Allah

----------


## Yawarkamal

Feeling very very Fine and enjoying practical life...

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling superb, enjoying the hell out. :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin little nervous

----------


## NInA

Don't be sweeto. You'll pass with flying colors. Fingure crossed. Ager koi aur pareshan hai tau hans kay guzar dena ka ..

Baba kehte hain .. her painful story or memories ko cartoons bana ker daikho.. ta kay jab bhi yaad ayen tau hansi aie  :Big Grin: ... hehe felt like mentioning this.. n u knw the reason already  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

> Don't be sweeto. You'll pass with flying colors.


Oh Naila drawing ke paper say kyun durr rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Don't be sweeto. You'll pass with flying colors. Fingure crossed. Ager koi aur pareshan hai tau hans kay guzar dena ka ..
> 
> Baba kehte hain .. her painful story or memories ko cartoons bana ker daikho.. ta kay jab bhi yaad ayen tau hansi aie ... hehe felt like mentioning this.. n u knw the reason already


Aww...thanks... :Smile:  InshAllah i will DO IT! :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Oh Naila drawing ke paper say kyun durr rahi ho


drawing ke paper se naaaai :Stick Out Tongue:  

mera kal license lene ka exam hai :Stick Out Tongue:  theori... :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Manni - tum bhi na :P abb kia kahoon :P lolzzzz..

Sweeto - thumbs up  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> drawing ke paper se naaaai 
> 
> mera kal license lene ka exam hai theori...


oh theory tou asaan hooti hea insha Allah zaroor kamiyab ho gi best of luck  :Smile: 
aur best of luck with your drawing paper too  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Manni - tum bhi na :P abb kia kahoon :P lolzzzz..
> 
> Sweeto - thumbs up


kuch bhi kehdo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...NOT drawing paper.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

but thanks alot :Big Grin:  i really need it :bg:

----------


## manni9

lekin nina nay tou likha hea ke tumhare rung fly kerne lagain  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahah..eik mahawara hoga :Stick Out Tongue:  nina se hi pooch lo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

nina tum hi batado  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

lolzzz... i love to give the benefit of the doubt Manni  :Wink:  Lemme Njoy it a lil bit na :bg: hehe jk...

Aray, manni kabhi tau samajh jaya kero yar :P

----------


## manni9

koi samjhane waali milli hi nahi tou kese samjhoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itne bache bhi nai ho :Stick Out Tongue:  jawaan gabro ho...samjhna to chahie :Wink:

----------


## NInA

khud ko independent kehte ho.. khud say samajhna seekhh lo na abb  :Wink:  waise khud say samajhne say zayada faida hota hai.. :P

----------


## manni9

> itne bache bhi nai ho jawaan gabro ho...samjhna to chahie


tum say choota hi hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> khud ko independent kehte ho.. khud say samajhna seekhh lo na abb  waise khud say samajhne say zayada faida hota hai.. :P


ji nahi kudh samajhne say time zaya hoota hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tum say choota hi hoon


No way :Embarrassment:  u r too old  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...anyways...nina ki taraf se good nite..she is sleeping now..

----------


## manni9

> No way u r too old  ...anyways...nina ki taraf se good nite..she is sleeping now..


ager main too old hoon tou tum three old ho  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nina ko gute nacht  :Wink: 
aur main bhi challa mods naraz hoonge tum loogon nay ittni spaming ki hea  :Stick Out Tongue: 
phir hamari posts per bhi trash likh ker del ker diya jaye ga lolzzzzzzzz jk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha...we r talkin abt feelings :Wink:  anyways good nite :Wink: 

im feeling sleepy as well:s

----------


## Hina87

I'm just pissed. I want to repeatedly punch someone. It doesn't matter what I do, but it's always wrong. LOL. Whatever man... I've been in a crappy mood anyways and this extra stuff has made it worse.

----------


## NInA

Guten morgen/Guten Tag manni abb tau :bg:

Feeling relaxed alhumdulilahh.

----------


## Endurer

There is no sun, and it's so dark; sometimes I feel like I'm just being pulled apart from each one of my limbs, by each on of my friends. It's enough to just make me want to jump out of my skin. Sometimes I feel like a robot, sometimes I just know not. What I'm doing I just blow, my head is a stove top. I just explode, the kettle gets so hot. Sometimes my mouth just overloads the ass that I don't got; But I've learned, it's time for me to U turn, it only takes one time for me to get burned. :dj;

In plain english: I, me, and myself have had it. I cannot take it anymore and I know it won't stop on it's own. I have to do something about it and while we're at it, let me reintroduce the old me. I will be kicking their ass for my share of it, telling them not just who I am but who I can be. I am sure they will be surprised to see the good `ol me again which, as some of you know, is a phoenix.

All hail to me  :Wink: 

BURN!

----------


## Yawarkamal

Feeling quite well not bad...energatic

----------


## Endurer

Caught between more and less, right and wrong, good and evil, me and myself. How am I supposed to feel?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very stressed:@

----------


## NInA

I am mega happy n excited.. ! :bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

fEELING fRREE 2 DAYS VECATIONS ONLY SLEEPING & SLEEPINGG...

*Edit Mod: Avoid writing spam(ggggg,eeeeeeee)*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling lovely:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Feeling Lovely HUU:cooldance;:yu::rolling;:givefl;:boxing::mockin  g;

I m also good...

----------


## Hina87

I miss my brother. I think 3 years of not being able to see my best friend is too much.

----------


## Yawarkamal

Oh where is he ???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling fine..but sleeeepy :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

Feeling Exhausted..Day of many surprises...but shukar al hamdALLAH feeling calm.

Anyone who doesnot know that sssssss, iiiiiiii is considered spam..kindly avoid it.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling excited:bg: kal norway ki birhtday hena  :Stick Out Tongue:  so we gonna party :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

HEy good work leader pointing our attension towards not to use spaming.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORWAY:clap3:
feels good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling very angry:@ my net is f**** over here:@

----------


## RAHEN

> HEy good work leader pointing our attension towards not to use spaming.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORWAY:clap3:
> feels good


aww..thanks... :Big Grin: 
and yah..happy birthday norway...

simply tired but dont wanna stop.

----------


## friendlygal786

Feeling all jumbled up inside, after 2 monthes of fighting, thinking, crying, im just overwhelmed

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...wat happened? some problems at home?

Im feeling goodie good:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Feeling Sawa Sawa GOOD. I m Free 2 Days.And also today get some good news.

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

felling is good...coz i'm free 2day and a lot of mojmasti wid grilz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan..

im feeling sad and angry !

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

bt my felling is best

----------


## Hina87

I'm tired dude. I was driving back home after filling up the car with gas... I stopped at a 4 way stop first, and this white, fat ass, bitch decided to go AS I was turning. I mouthed to her... B-I-T-C-H. Besides that, I've decided to change universities. I've been calling and emailing and doing a bunch of stuff all morning, so I'm just beat. Didn't sleep much either.

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m happy because mera aik importent kam hony jaraha hy...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...woh kya? larkio ke baare mein research karna? :Stick Out Tongue: 

im feeling sleeepy

----------


## Yawarkamal

*Hello*




> ahaan...woh kya? larkio ke baare mein research karna?
> 
> im feeling sleeepy


VERY FUNNY YAR :secret::nono::bones::disgust::cc_confused: :Stick Out Tongue: rotest3;:boxing:

MERY PAS ITNA TIME KAHA KEH YEH ACHA NAIK KAM KR SKO BUS DT KA EXPERIENCE HE LAY RAHA HU.

Atlast NIGHT is going to end and yet i dont feel sleep because IM ON DT now,& IT IS NOT BORING TO BE HERE & SPEND WHOLE NIGHT HERE<I LOVE TO DO THIS.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

muahahaa...acha :Stick Out Tongue:  time to nikal hi jata hai :Stick Out Tongue:  
and btw..dnt write wid caps lock ON..ITS IRRITATING..

anyways im feeling O.K:bg:

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling bored. :s too much work to do but don't feel like doing it  :Big Grin:  arrrgghhh... i need some adventure :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jao bahir ser kar ao :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Lo g app ki irritation ka ilaj kr daity hain hum caps ko chairaie gy bhi nee...ok happy...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Lo g app ki irritation ka ilaj kr daity hain hum caps ko chairaie gy bhi nee...ok happy...

aj kisi ny kuch acha kaha hy ...So im very very happy for that

----------


## Omar

Feeling Damn Awesome!

Cuz i have found a way out to chill my anger  :Wink: 
You can join me too : http://www.desitwist.com/planet-yell...h-22979-2.html

----------


## Yawarkamal

Foe someone my feelings... 
U dam fooll a big looser mind  where u from PAKISTAN ky tu nahe lagty And if u r from Pakistan then Kiya kahu kon sy school sy parha hy tum ny...,only say if i m there i will do it same with u what u say for someone in other thread recently...i cant say more because if i say more "app ki hath main ah jae gi"

*I m not bad as u are...*

----------


## RAHEN

a tough day waz today..but i m glad it came...else i would hve lived in galat fehmi for my entire life.
shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hey what the ghalatfehmi kya ap btao gy ,If personal then no problem dont tell,BUt It sounds  ur very very happy ,App samaj gae ho gi what i m trying to say...haa.
After tough day a beautiful night come..So be happy...

----------


## Omar

> Foe someone my feelings... 
> U dam fooll a big looser mind  where u from PAKISTAN ky tu nahe lagty And if u r from Pakistan then Kiya kahu kon sy school sy parha hy tum ny...,only say if i m there i will do it same with u what u say for someone in other thread recently...i cant say more because if i say more "app ki hath main ah jae gi"
> 
> *I m not bad as u are...*



Sounds like you have written something interesting but will you plz write it again more clearly soo i can have a closer look on what you are trying to say.. :Wink:

----------


## NInA

I am feeling quite happy and excited .. one of my friends are coming back to denmark after a while .. however, day is still going ... Alhumdulilah

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Sounds like you have written something interesting but will you plz write it again more clearly soo i can have a closer look on what you are trying to say..


Ary dear when u come in , i dont think that was interesting ,and app ny closerlook dala tu phir tu laah hi bchaeey ,

I ONLY SAY IT ONE TIME NEVER REPEAT NOT FREE AS U ARE...THAT WAS FEELING  CAFE AND THAT IS MY FEELING FOR SOMEONE...:gun2::shutup2::rule::direc;:mad8;

----------


## RAHEN

> Hey what the ghalatfehmi kya ap btao gy ,If personal then no problem dont tell,BUt It sounds  ur very very happy ,App samaj gae ho gi what i m trying to say...haa.
> After tough day a beautiful night come..So be happy...


mujhe galat fehmi thi kisi relation ko le kar...shukar al hamdALLAH..truth came over..and defeated the fake...yah..i m enjoying the beautiful night... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Ary dear when u come in , i dont think that was interesting ,and app ny closerlook dala tu phir tu laah hi bchaeey ,
> 
> I ONLY SAY IT ONE TIME NEVER REPEAT NOT FREE AS U ARE...THAT WAS FEELING  CAFE AND THAT IS MY FEELING FOR SOMEONE...:gun2::shutup2::rule::direc;:mad8;


Aww.. Dear bro app to Gussa ker gaye..i know yeah Feeling Cafe hey or yahaan isliey feeling share kee jati hein..mujhey app ke baat ke samjh nahin aii the..cuz app k likhnay ka andaaz kuch esa tha..Kher Never mind you are always welcome to Share your feelings as you want  :Wink: 


Feeling Damn Damn Damn Awesome! Cuz Finally i found what i was searching for :dj; 
+ The Weather here adding 4 Stars To my mode as well as feelings  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

Something great has happened to moi in the past days. I'm cheerishing that immensely. Allah is great, HE has given answers to lots of moi 'ubestemt' feelings :P Jeg er meget glad :bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling bored...not a good idea to take a day off I'd rather be bz at work or class

----------


## Yawarkamal

> mujhe galat fehmi thi kisi relation ko le kar...shukar al hamdALLAH..truth came over..and defeated the fake...yah..i m enjoying the beautiful night...



In relation Ghalatfehmi, Danger but great u find the right way and ur ghalatfehmi ends..So just chil now...Aur haa ye ne pochoo ga keh kaisi ghalat fehmi thi...ne tu app bolo ge keh kaisa banda hy ghusa he chala ja raha hy ...He Heeee:yeah:

enjoy the sleep,
main kiya kro DT sony ne daita...

----------


## Yawarkamal

i m today very happy because i love to talk about someone & today i talk...

----------


## Omar

Then let The Game begin :dj;

I m just lovin the Weather...Awesome Thunder Storm n Rain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Yasra sis, where did u take leave? Are u well? 

@ topic ..I'm doing just fine, coudn't be better, alhumdulilah

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling nervouus...kal exam hai...

----------


## NInA

iss mein nervous hone wali kia baat hai... u speak like natives yar..

i meant norwegian    :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

talk to nai karna na :Stick Out Tongue:  LIKHNA hai...and its something weird :Stick Out Tongue:  essay, novel..or anything like dat :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

haan i can understand .. per hope for the best... use your imagination :P ager koi essay aya tau koi bhi bollywood movie choose ker kay likh dena .. they will love it.. i've done that i got full marks for it ..

hahahaa.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz...maine b likha tha eik baar :Big Grin:  hum apke hain kaun ki story likhi thi :Big Grin:  theacher loved it :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## Yawarkamal

o ho Tomorrow exam best of luk ...yar...Dont worry ho jae gaaa...befor i feel fear but when going to enter in the exam room mind says kiya hy daikha jae ga,Ziyada sy ziyada kya ho gaa.And then paper comes and oh whats that very very easy i m very happy ,Same aisa hi ho ga tumhary sath easy paper...Ok dont worry..

----------


## NInA

Kamal Sir, appke likhne ka tareeka mujhe bilkul samajh nai ata dnt mind. :s

Sweeto - haha that's good.. haan yeh movie maine me aik bar likhi thi :r teacher nay saray staff ko perhwai :bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

*I never mind ever*




> Kamal Sir, appke likhne ka tareeka mujhe bilkul samajh nai ata dnt mind. :s
> 
> Sweeto - haha that's good.. haan yeh movie maine me aik bar likhi thi :r teacher nay saray staff ko perhwai :bg:


Dear actully i have a problem that i use internet chating too much and also mobile sms toomuch , u know that in sms and chatting somtimes Roman english or englisg us and also in sms sometimes English or sometime Roman.so my hands automaticly work in roman and english mix,and but know i will take care if this ok ,By the way what makes u confuse in my writing Roman+english combination,smal & big letters combination or what ,Hope i will never give u chance to say it gain...MYK.. Now fine..:v:

----------


## NInA

> Dear actully i have a problem that i use internet chating too much and also mobile sms toomuch , u know that in sms and chatting somtimes Roman english or englisg us and also in sms sometimes English or sometime Roman.so my hands automaticly work in roman and english mix,and but know i will take care if this ok ,By the way what makes u confuse in my writing Roman+english combination,smal & big letters combination or what ,Hope i will never give u chance to say it gain...MYK.. Now fine..:v:


I see. I believe appka roman urdu and english mix ker kay likhna is very confusing.. and i think, app words ka istemaal kafi differently kerte ho.. jo kabi kabhi difficult ho jata hai samajhne kay liye.. it's like tounge twister for me if u know what i mean  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

But one thing i tell u i love to do that seriously but ab ne kroo ga...:evil2: i know toung twister like "jalaibi "..

----------


## NInA

lolz, if you are comfortable with that then do it, but then some of ppl included me will find it hard to communicate with u :P so simple is that :P

----------


## Yawarkamal

OK OK baba OK i m just joking ,How can i miss beautiful friends here...Dont worry feel free comfortable to communicate...I will take care that matter.whole day talk english with saudia people ,Now also from mouth arabic comes.. ok by ...
see u tommorow
MYK

----------


## NInA

lolzzz... wonderful  :Smile:

----------


## canadian_shawty

i feeel ridiculously stupid and sad. been talking to dis guy for a few days now, things were great till last friday when i made a wittle mistake and now he acts like i dun even exist...sigh* its jes so unfair.:cc_hang:

----------


## RAHEN

aww..may i ask..what did u do...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i m feeling good and sad!

----------


## NInA

i feel...

Life's a loom and the threads are the days

And only God decides when to cut them

Even though the job is unfinished

We're all by his mercy

----------


## Yawarkamal

I feel good and happy,because yesterday we have missing(stolen)something from our workplace and today Cameras video works thief is under the camera eye...

Also month is near to end.So i m happy..

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling content ahumdulilah, really looking fwd to next month!!!

----------


## Yawarkamal

Yee next month i have many importent tasks to do and im seeing them finished in next month...INSHAHALLAH

I m not feeling sleep yet today..

----------


## NInA

Feeling fresh alhumdulilah, it's Fajar time... so beautiful.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling just OK

----------


## NInA

Feel like banging my head against the wall! 'O Allah, please help' :Stick Out Tongue: ray;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio kya howa :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

Remember i told you about my appointment??? Shhhhh .. i will let you when i'll come online

----------


## Yawarkamal

Shhhhh .. i will let you when i'll come online .Looks mysterious ? NINA

I m now feels good 2 days rest come only Pc and me and sleep...

Slam 2 all

----------


## NInA

Well, atleast, not for her.

I'm feeling much much much better after hearing Sami Yusuf song ' Ya Mustafa'. I love his songs.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya his songs are very beautiful :Smile: 

sun kar rooh ko sakoon milta hai

----------


## Yawarkamal

Oh not for her so for us.Huuuu..i m joking...
My be i hear Sami Yousaf But i think i dont...Any wesite available

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u can search at his name on youtube :Smile:  

@ topic - im so sleepy now..gonna sleep soon :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Thanks Sweet i will ..If I m i not wrong from utube save videos one software name *"Orbit"* use ...

I am also going for sleep...

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

hm mera dil chaha rha hy k kisi ki hatao use satao use rullao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling happy :Big Grin:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

my felling its whole

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling content, alhumdulilah. However, have a lot of work to do. eh, i'm being lazy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

haha, same here sis...i have an exam tom and I dont want to get up and study

----------


## NInA

hehe, to study tora tora ker kay.. exam k baad mazay kerna  :Big Grin:  hehe. 

Feeling cooool alhumdulilah. Still awake to pray Fajar, den going to sleep.

Hasta la vista

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling happy:bg:

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling dizzy :s lol

----------


## Yawarkamal

i complete my sleep today and also today my pockets are full with money...i m happy Now and ready 2 face the next DAY...Now watching movie...dark night & i m alone...

MYK

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling angry:@

----------


## NInA

kyun sweeto? :s ..

I'm feeling fresh..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...haha tumko msn pe bataongi :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## NInA

lolz.. awww hun tum tau me say baat hi nai ker rahi msn peh b  :Frown:  lol  :Wink: 

feeling relaxed..there are few things in ma to-do list.. but just ain't feeling upto doing dem :s..eh ...

----------


## Endurer

People tell me that I should forget and forgive which I do more often than anyone else. Tonight, I find it difficult to forgive, let alone, forget. Rage has found a new place to live in and the place is within me.

What I don't want is regret because frankly it leaves me with no option other than to repent even though they deserve to be dealt with that way.

Feelings, abolished.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling loveeed :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Tere bina jee na paaon
sung tere, jee na paaon
ho kay juda, abb hum milein
abb na kabhiiii, ho gae juda
abb kia kahoon iss kay siwaáaaa
man tu talbat
tu man talbat
man tu talbat 
tu man talbat
abb mil gae lo phirse hum
subhon ne phir choomein kadam
...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling hot:s lol..its tooo HOT !!

----------


## NInA

same here :s it's hot like it's burning  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe...

----------


## NInA

I've a telephonic job interview in half and hour. argh. I am always morgen sur. I hope it goes alright.

Feeling sleepy :s lol!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling good:bg:

and good luck Nina :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Thanks darling  :Stick Out Tongue:  pura din interviews peh interviews.. alhumdulilah final face to face friday ko hai  :Big Grin:  dua kerna..

Feeling pretty  satisfied with maself...

----------


## Endurer

My DSL is up, finally! :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling tired.. :Frown:

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling on the top of the world :P I got the deserving job. Finally, it's time to rock it !  :Wink:  .. alhumdulilah  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling sad :Frown:

----------


## NInA

sweeto - :huglove:

@ topic..

Feeling great alhumdulilah...joining work from today  :Wink:  feels great...

----------


## Endurer

I am really missing Rabia right now!

----------


## NInA

Feeling happy + tired after coming back from work. The first few weeks are going to be very exhausting .. but i'm loving it :wiggle:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling broken... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

Something's missing and I don't know what. Will someone tell me, please?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Ghussa charh raha hai..

----------


## NInA

Feeling content alhumdulilah .. really glad for ma new job .. i like professionalism...  :Wink: 

cheerz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling ok...

----------


## NInA

Feeling awesome ... reason is simple..I learned a new way to be happy and it's working like anything .. alhumdulilah ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im dead...so do dead ppl feel anythin?? i dnt think so

----------


## Endurer

Be afraid; the time has come. As these hours of final face off near, justice is bound to prevail. Oh yes, I remember each and every moment wasted with you from my past so be prepared to feel exactly what I felt. You saw the best of me, be prepared for the worst.

Time for you to BURN!

----------


## Hina87

What difference does it make what I feel? I still feel the same way I did 6 years ago. So many years of hope and wait thinking that something would change, but it hasn't. How many more years do I have to wait?

----------


## NInA

Time is the only cure. I learn something new everytime there is an interaction, doesnt matter with whom. It can be b/w ma colleages at work, siblings, friends on net/real life or can be also a completely stranger... these days, i feel secure, satisfied, happy and motivated  :Smile: 

Alhumdulilah

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling tired...dnt wanna go at work :Frown:

----------


## khawab

Bored ! coz i have nothing to do at the moment *sigh*

----------


## NInA

Feeling tired .. just came bk from work :s .. ahhh what a start to coming weekend.. weather is beautiful...everything seems beautiful  :Smile:  Alhumdulilah..

ps: i wonder why sweeto ain't online :s eh...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sorry nina... i just dnt feel to come online...i just need some time...I hope u understand

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m fine and happy i perform Umra visit Makah & Madina for 3 days.that was awsam ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im feeling goodie :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Sweeto.. of course i understand :huglove: was just expressin' ma feeling  :Smile:  ..

Mr kamal -  MashAllah .. what an oppertunity...  :Smile:  Really nice to hear abt it.

@ topic..

I'm obviously feelin' quite tired n exhausted .. :s work work n just work ... however, feeling sleepy too  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... khair inshAllah.

----------


## manni9

Aina mujh say meri pehle si suraat mange,
Mere Appnay mere hoonay ki nishani mangain.
Feeling down  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

I think I am feeling much better now, thanks to something that went off of my chest.

----------


## Hina87

I don't want to go in detail... I just feel like crap. Totally depressed and stressed out. Something needs to change and it needs to change soon.

----------


## Endurer

If you want change then vote for Obama cuz baby he got all the change you need. Jokes aside, why change? oh is this also a joke to you? you can't be serious! Now that you're not serious, we have something in common. Guess what it is?

----------


## Hina87

What do we have in common?

----------


## Endurer

The earth we walk on, the air we breathe, the water we drink, the stars we see, the sun that shines upon us, the moon that glorify our nights, the place we post in, and the web we use; O Princess Feona (whatever her name was) get down on your knees for you hulk is here. Or wait, was it shrek?

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  hahaha.

That was cute. :kissing: And why would I need to get down on my knees? I'm the princess, remember  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

You were like the daddy a week or so before, what happened?  :Embarrassment:  is this the change you've been looking for?  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

Awwww... I'm still your Hina Daddy.  :Smile:  But even dads need some cheering up.  :Wink: 

I just want a positive change. Something like a new job, some actual friends, etc. Something that makes my life meaningful and worth living for.

----------


## Endurer

While they don't come easy, you sure as hell are capable of getting em both in plenty. You make a mistake by making a friend and planning to stick with him or her for the rest of your life. Think of it as a flower shop; you got to bring new items in every now and then.

----------


## Hina87

I can barely find acquaintances.  :Big Grin:  But we'll see. I don't need a bunch of friends nor do I want them. I just want one really good one. I'll be more than happy with that.

----------


## Endurer

Best of luck :-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_

----------


## Bluehacks

Can i join u friends,

Last night I saw Khuda.Ke.Liye  !!

Story line is Awesome and i loved the Music. 


Hows life Going??

Me nowadays busy in Interviews. 
First 2 round I got Selected/qualified in JPMorgan
First Round was Email Writing.
Second Round was Atitude Test-- Damn is was Difficult , all MBA Levels questions were asked. 

Now i m waiting for the Third Call From da Company {JP Morgan}  ie Personal Interview Round.

I will definetely update u all !About my Last Round.

GodBless DT.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I feeling great :Big Grin:  Summer holidays...wiiii:bg:

----------


## NInA

Feeling litterally quite happy today  :Smile:  I had a super day at work n got rewarded for ma efforts so that pays it all.. n den got a chance to help a colleage ... alhumdulilah

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling O.K...

----------


## Aleeza

Hello guys..
I m feeling damn bored rite now:zzz;  :Frown:   :dyawn:.. just dont knw wat 2 do:duno;
or ye karachi mai to barish b nhi hoti...:locy;

----------


## Yawarkamal

Same here Feeling Ok 
BUt
Lonely...

----------


## NInA

Feeling awesome..  :Smile:  it's all about pullin da right strings.. lol i'm happy for ma job.. ma colleages n in 30 mins going to an official party arranged for super sales consulant like me .. lol anyways.. feeling great alhumdulilah... gtgggg...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...im so proud of u my jaan:bg: 

im feeling tireeed!!!worked 4 hrs on tuesday...8 hrs yesterday...8 n half hrs today...n im working 8 hrs tomorrow...uff...i need freee

----------


## Hina87

I'm a bit tired. First day at work was fun. I got to meet a few people, got some paperwork done, and did the retarded drug testing. The best part was eating lunch with my boss. She's such a sweetheart... actually everyone there is. 

Besides that - I miss Teddy.  :Frown:  I also miss Prickly Face. We haven't had lunch in forever.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im soo so so happy:bg:

----------


## NInA

Thanks shweeto  :Big Grin:  

I am feeling great as usual. I loved the discussion today at home with mom. It's always great to know how much she supports me n loves me for what i am. Moreover, i am so excited ... my siblings are here for vacations n we are already having lots of fun ... though, missing some overseas friends.. gotta do some catching up with dem.. *Naila* u are one of dem Jaanuu  :Frown:  Missh U.

PS: I loveeeeeeeeeeee being at work :bg: I just love ma job.. every day is a new day with new challenges ... ahhh.. :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aww...missing u too :Big Grin:  kal maine tumko eik khush khabri deni thi :Big Grin:  abhi b khush khabri hai waise :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I am exhausted and on back burner.

----------


## Endurer

Interestingly for me, I don't have time enough to feel.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling little sad and little happy:s dnt knw wats wrong wid me

----------


## Endurer

Two more days to go - sighness!

----------


## RAHEN

feeling as if  the silence of sea has brought a storm at once..and the direct action will help...leaving the end to HIM...living with hope..to do better that comes across...

----------


## Endurer

I miss someone more badly than anyone can imagine.

----------


## EntangleDesi

I have moments of feeling as if I have been left out in the dust; ignored and forgotten...
but then expected to be as if no space has come in between...
I miss what we had. These are just my emotions taking over...this I know

I feel like talking to someone but I have no idea where that person is - sucks that we had to get separated..right when we were just getting to know one another..yeah

----------


## Tulip

I am missing my husband badly.

----------


## Endurer

Think I have two more days before my wings are replaced with you know what. This should be fun, I believe.

----------


## EntangleDesi

'Bout ready to drop an anvil on some peoples' head

----------


## friendlygal786

feeling good...a bit ambitous. I wana work work work, finish college this semester and just be bz bz bz

----------


## RAHEN

feeling over eaten...should walk now...this month is rajab...then shabaan and then ramadan...with time this year will also finish...what a life...

----------


## Endurer

Koonday kis din hien rahen sis?

----------


## RAHEN

brother today here in uae is rajab 16, 1429 aur Rajab 22 is the date for koonday...here it is on coming friday...aap ki taraf kab hai...and it is not a part of islam..

----------


## Endurer

Yahan same hota hai middle east k sath. Mujhe iski history nai pata sis, aap batayen gi?

----------


## RAHEN

ji sure...lekin intezaar kijiye...

----------


## NInA

Feeling quite tired n exhausted.. first free day from work.. feels great.

----------


## Endurer

Mein ne perh li hai sis  :Smile: 

Feelings: I am totally pissed off at someone right now for being such a ga tsan.

----------


## spotlesssoul

May you get over this feeling and feel better soon Bhaiyya! :Smile: 

As far as my feelings are concerned, it's like I don't really know.. 

Many phases, moments and stages come in life and we are SUPPOSED to deal with them and move ahead. While dealing, we need faith and honesty to have victory at the end. Alhamdullilah I've got faith as well as controll on my emotion.. But being human afterall, i sometimes loose everything.. I can't understand or cope with everything and everyone linked to me. 

Am passing with the stage of loosing everything these days. Not that I lack faith or what! But it's like I dunno.. I myself don't know the reason behind my feelings, otherwise i would've sorted out the solution. Silence and isolation helps me re-build myself but I've not succeeded so far.

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Rustam jaan  :Smile: 

Feeling a little nauseous right now and I don't know if it's the weather or the mangoes in this room.

----------


## Nadeem

lay off of mangoes and you shall be fine :Smile: .
aur mangoes ka itna naam mut lo cause kafi salon se duur hoon mangoes se :Stick Out Tongue: .

well, feeling wonderful to have spoken with a dearie after a long time :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Pleasure is always mine Bhaiyya! :Smile:  How're you feeling now?

As far as my feelings are concerned, my state of mind is kindda unstable these days!:S Missing many of my loved ones yet I don't wanna talk to anyone.. Sighhh.. 

And yeah, waiting impatiently for some results as well! :Frown:  Prayers required for my success!:$

----------


## EntangleDesi

happy, yet disappointed at the same time

----------


## spotlesssoul

If you don't mind my asking, then what actually made you disappointed siso?

Am quite better now Alhamdullilah  :Smile:  It's like i suddenly realised that it's been really enough!:frown; If Allah has chosen me among crown of creations, then there must be some proper reason behind my existance. Aur wo Allah mujh se poora karva ke rahe ga har haal mein! :Smile:  So i better BEHAVE like a human and not like errr...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Alhamdulilah bohat behter hoon ab  :Smile:  Aap sunao?  :Smile: 

I am hungry right now; thanks to the juicy invitations  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nadeem

good mroning everyone. :Smile: 
feeling tired but on the whole OK i guess :Smile:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> If you don't mind my asking, then what actually made you disappointed siso?
> 
> Am quite better now Alhamdullilah  It's like i suddenly realised that it's been really enough!:frown; If Allah has chosen me among crown of creations, then there must be some proper reason behind my existance. Aur wo Allah mujh se poora karva ke rahe ga har haal mein! So i better BEHAVE like a human and not like errr...


Its hard to put into words..because its more of me going on an intuition and its hard to rely on...but its more of 'who' not what... I know that through people change or drift apart, but its not even that, even though it feels like it at times...

I think i just miss this person..because we hardly see each other anymore or talk..where before it used to be we were together almost every weekend..but now it just seems that they ARE always busy, and I know that they do have things going on [summer classes]..but still...Ionno i'm just being a girl...lol..all emotional and all

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hi every1 
I m fine but facing a very big problem because my bro some medical problem 2nd time for Visa process...now we purchase visa 2nd time for him but again badluk for him this time also he can't come due to this problem...Pls pray for me for coming out this situation and find some alternate for him...

Too much tension...

----------


## Omar

Numb! Where Am I ?

----------


## Nadeem

hello everyone 
feelin a bit tired...probably age factor:P

----------


## Endurer

In this farewell theres no blood, there's no alibi because Ive drawn regret for the truth of a thousand lies. So, let mercy come and wash away what Ive done.

Ive faced myself to cross out what Ive become - Erase myself and let go of what Ive done.

RIP, feelings cafe II.

----------

